# Official 3DMark06 Rank Thread



## Geoff

To keep everything official, all tests must be run on default settings with a resolution of 1280x1024.  If you don't run it at those settings, then the scores won't be recorded in these ranks.  A screenshot must be included as well which shows the settings that were used, don't forget to include which CPU and GPU was used during the test.*

*New rule is that in order to submit a score for posting in this thread, you MUST have 100+ posts.*
[apj101 edit - The above rule has been approved by admin, its not to discourage new users but to help keep the list limited to on going users who contribute to the site. Any user may post a score and it will be added to the board when they hit 100 posts. Thanks all, and thanks Omega]

 To recap, the following must be provided, or else your scores WILL NOT be posted here:
*

Proof that you ran the test at 1280x1024
Proof that you ran the test at default texture settings
In your post you need to tell us the CPU and GPU used
No cheating, no modded drivers, no changing texture settings
You must have 100+ posts

* 
You can download the latest version of 3DMark06 from here.*




 *3DMark06 Ranks:*​ (Updated 1/27/10)*

*​ *All-Time Top Five:
**1.) **36392 **-- NCSpecV81 *(X4 955 / 5870 Tri-CF)
*2.) **28112 -- just_a_noob *(i7 920 / GTX 285 SLI)
*3.)* *27706 -- THERMAL-REACTOR *(i7 920 / 4870 X2)
*4.) **26173 -- 87dtna *(i5 750 / 4870 X2)
*5.) **25604 -- mikesrex *(i7 920 / 9800GTX SLI)​*


Top 10 Intel / ATI:
**1.) 27706 -- THERMAL-REACTOR* (i7 920 / 4870 X2)
*2.) 26173 -- 87dtna *(i5 750 / 4870 X2)
*3.) 24423 -- jevery *(Q9650 / 4870 CF)
*4.) 24111 -- funkysnair *(i7 920 / 4890 CF)
* 5.) 23351 -- Domain_Man *(Q9550 / 4870 X2)
* 6.) 22605 -- [-0MEGA-] *(Q9550 / 4870 X2)
*7.) 21867 -- zombine210 *(Q9550 / 4870 CF)
*8.) 21696 -- mikesrex *(i7 920 / 3870 CF)
*9.) 20974 -- ThatGuy16 *(E8400 / 4850 CF)
*10.) 20970 -- ETSA* (i7 920 / 4870 X2)​* 
**Top 10 Intel / nVidia:
**1.) 28112 -- just_a_noob *(i7 920 / GTX 285 SLI)
*2.) **25604 -- mikesrex *(i7 920 / 9800GTX SLI)
*3.) 24298 -- SubDude199 *(QX9650 / 9800 GX2)
*4.) 22136 -- atheoshk *(i7 920 / GTX 295)
*5.) 21774 -- cpt.obvious *(i7 920 / GTX 260 SLI)
*6.) 20708 -- MouSe* (i7 920 / GTX 285)
*7.) 20518 -- wiwazevedo *(Q9650 / GTX 260)
*8.) 19555 -- bebopin64 *(i7 920 / GTX 285)
*9.) 19277 -- bomberboysk *(Q9450 / 9800GTX + GTS 250 SLI)
*10.) 19216 -- awildgoose* (i5 750 / 9600GT SLI)
​*Top 10 AMD / ATI:
**1.) **36392 **-- NCSpecV81 *(X4 955 / 5870 Tri-CF)
*2.) 20484 -- 87dtna *(X2 550 / 4870 CF)
*3.) 19723 -- FairDoos *(X4 955 / 4890)
*4.) 18636 -- jasonn20 *(X4 965 / 4870)
*5.) 16517 -- kyleswitch* (X4 955 / 4890)
*6.) 16101 -- bacon *(X4 940 / 4870)
*7.) 14672 -- jasonn20 *(X2 550 / 4870)
*8.) 11693 -- Fatback *(X3 8650 / 4850)
* 9.) 11318 -- newgunner *(Phenom 9600 / 3850)
*10.) 11217 -- Mr. Johanssen *(X2 5000+ / 4850)​*
**Top 10 AMD / nVidia:
**1.) 18114 -- BigSteve702* (X4 920 / GTX 275)
*2.) 16706 -- zer0_c00l* (X3 720 / GTX 260)
*3.) 15310 -- Ethan3.14159 *(9950 / 8800GT SLI)
*4.) 14184 -- kennebell347 *(X4 955 / GTS 250)
*5.) 12335 -- StrangleHold *(8750 / 8800GT)
*6.) 12152 -- BigSteve702* (X2 6400+ / 8800GTS)
*7.) 11303 -- 87dtna *(X3 705 / 9600GT)
*8.) 11015 -- Bartmasta *(X2 6000+ / 9600GT)
 *9.) 10913 -- Vizy93 *(X2 6000+ / 9800GTX+)
 *10.) 10812 -- reddevil6 *(X2 6000+ / 9800GTX+)


​*Top 20 Intel / ATI:
**11.) 20338 -- tidyboy21* (E8500 / 3870 CF)
* 12.) 20176 -- DarkTears *(i7 920 / 4850 X2)
*13.) 19473 -- scooter* (E8400 / 4870 CF)
*14.) 19421 -- SmoovBiscuit *(Q9550 / 3870 X2)
*15.) 19196 -- Archangel *(Q6600 / 3870 CF)
*16.) 18269 -- Theblackoutow *(i7 860 / 5850)
*17.) 18174 -- Bootup05 *(Q6700 / 4890)
*18.) 17377 -- nevakonaza *(Q6600 / 4890XT)
*19.) 17167 -- lubo4444* (i7 920 / 5870)*
20.) 16762 -- ada///M *(Q6600 / 4870)
​*Top 20 Intel / nVidia:
**11.) 21774 -- cpt.obvious* (i7 920 / GTX 260 SLI)
*12.) 20708 -- MouSe* (i7 920 / GTX 285)
*13.) 20518 -- wiwazevedo *(Q9650 / GTX 260)
* 14.) 18583 -- Shlouski *(Q9550 / GTX 275)
* 15.) 17483 -- mep916* (Q9450 / GTX 280)
*16.) 17197 -- Kornowski *(Q6600 / 8800GTS SLI)
* 17.) 16104 -- Candy* (E6750 / GTX 260)
 * 18.) 16007 -- ChrisUlrich* (Q9450 / 8800GTS)
*19.) **15431 -- wilson* (E8500 / GTX 260)
* 20.) **15252 -- tknick90 *(Q6700 / 9800GTX)
​*Top 20 AMD / ATI:
**11.) **10161 -- reddevil *(X2 6000+ / 3850)
*12.) 7623 -- MMezna* (X2 5000+ / 2900GT)
​*Top 20 AMD / nVidia:
**11.) 10280 -- craneop1985 *(X2 5000+ / 9600GSO)
*12.) 9501 -- JoeSamo* (FX-62 / 8800GTS)
*13.) 6554 -- Elimin8or *(X2 4000+ / 8600GTS)
* 14.) 3042 -- Gooberman *(X2 3800+ / 8500GT)
*15.) 840 -- BigSteve702 *(X2 6400+ / 8200)
​*
**
**14363 -- Jerrick (Q6600 / 4870)*
*15109 -- Calibretto (Q6600 / 9800GT)
**15047 -- ScOuT (Q9300 / GTX 260)*
 *15027 -- MatrixEVO (E6750 / 8800GT)
15017 -- Intel_man (i5 750 / GTS 250)
14938 -- Dazzeerr (Q6600 / 9800GTX+)
**14588 -- MIK3daG33K (E4500 / GTX 260)*
 * 14568 -- tlarkin (Q9550 / GTX 260)
14522 -- drdallon (Q9550 / GTX 260)
 14429 -- tknick90 (Q6700 / 9800GTX)*
* 14329 -- jevery (E8500 / 4870)
14132 -- Cameron (QX9650 / 8800GTX)
13995 -- Jerrick (Q6600 / 4870)
 13738 -- skidude (Q9550 / 8800M GTX SLI)
**13674 -- funkysnair (Q6600 / 4850)*
* 13559 -- shenry (E8400/ 8800GT)
 13518 -- Kesava (Q6600 / 8800GT)
**12543 -- linkin93 (E6300 / 4850)** 
** 12393 -- Master_Mind (Q6600 / 8800GTX)
**12115 -- ETSA (E6400 / 4850)**

11742 -- SubDude199 (Q6600 / 9600GT)
**11286 -- Darkserge (E2220 / 4870)
**10224 -- Ramomar (E2160 / 3870)
 8613 -- KPC84 (P8400 / 9800M GTS)
 8562 -- [-0MEGA-] (P8400 / 9800M GTS)
6011 -- Laquer Head (i7 Q720 / 230M GT)
2158 -- m0nk3ys1ms (PD 805 / 7600GS)
90 -- ganzey (Atom N270 / GMA945)
*


----------



## Calibretto

Nice one!


----------



## skidude

Good idea.


----------



## scooter

I'm unimpressed...I had to clock down to 3.8GHZ...

I will submit this score/screenshot for now...but I will be fixing a problem...


----------



## Geoff

haha, there were several people who had posted screenshots but don't have the settings visible, so they would need to re-run them.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Atleast i got third! 

I'm debating on getting two 4870's, or two 3870X2's


----------



## Geoff

Get two 4870 X2's


----------



## ThatGuy16

well, some of us don't get free $5,000 gift certificates!


----------



## Scubie67

[-0MEGA-];1056786 said:
			
		

> Get two 4870 X2's




hehe ...you also have to upgrade your PS for those


----------



## tlarkin

scooter said:


> I'm unimpressed...I had to clock down to 3.8GHZ...
> 
> I will submit this score/screenshot for now...but I will be fixing a problem...



remove all that crap off your desktop and turn off aero and free up other system resources and rerun 3Dmark, and I bet your score goes up a bit.


----------



## scooter

tlarkin said:


> remove all that crap off your desktop and turn off aero and free up other system resources and rerun 3Dmark, and I bet your score goes up a bit.



I am in the process of doing a number of things....

I will repost soon...lol


----------



## Ramodkk

Wow, this is awesome! Great job there Geoff and Craig!


----------



## Calibretto

[-0MEGA-];1056782 said:
			
		

> haha, there were several people who had posted screenshots but don't have the settings visible, so they would need to re-run them.



aw fine...Here's my NEW one...did a few tweaks with OCing


----------



## scooter

Best I can do for now...need to o'c back to 4.2ghz tomorrow


----------



## Geoff

ThatGuy16 said:


> well, some of us don't get free $5,000 gift certificates!


haha, you could try


----------



## tlarkin

scooter said:


> Best I can do for now...need to o'c back to 4.2ghz tomorrow



Heh went up 300 points.  All that fancy Vista stuff eats away resources and since windows is a multi tasking OS it will try to balance things out evenly so everything will run smooth.  That is why if you want pure performance you should turn all the eye candy off and keep a clean desktop.  Then of course there is other basic maintenance you can pull off as well.


----------



## Droogie

I've gotten ~14,600 before, but don't have a screen shot


----------



## Motoxrdude

[-0MEGA-];1056761 said:
			
		

> *1.) 24298 -- SubDude199 (QX9650 / 9800 GX2)*
> *2.) 21366 -- [-0MEGA-] (Q9550 / 4870 X2)*
> *3.) 20008 -- ThatGuy16 (E8400 / 3870 CF)*


Anyone else find it funny how ThatGuy16 scored almost as high as Omega using last gen hardware?


----------



## Mitch?

I need a new cpu... i'll get my 4850 tomorrow i'm thinking, i'll post the new one up for comparison


----------



## Geoff

Motoxrdude said:


> Anyone else find it funny how ThatGuy16 scored almost as high as Omega using last gen hardware?


lol, shutup! 

Really though, I haven't overclocked my video cards as currently no program supports it fully.



Mr. Johanssen said:


> I need a new cpu... i'll get my 4850 tomorrow i'm thinking, i'll post the new one up for comparison


What resolution did you run at?


BTW, scores updated!


----------



## Kornowski

The settings were at default...
Why is my HDR score so low compared to other people's?


----------



## scooter

tlarkin said:


> Heh went up 300 points.  All that fancy Vista stuff eats away resources and since windows is a multi tasking OS it will try to balance things out evenly so everything will run smooth.  That is why if you want pure performance you should turn all the eye candy off and keep a clean desktop.  Then of course there is other basic maintenance you can pull off as well.



Yeah..a few hundred points...not bad for minor cleanup.

If I o/c back up to 4.2ghz or higher, I will be anxious to see my results.


----------



## scooter

Hey does anyone know...

Since I have professional edition of 3dmark. What settings would be optimal to try benching again..but should I use all the tests? what res? aa?...etc..

I know I cant compare to others for the purpose of this thread but I'm curious what one would do with the entire program?!


----------



## Calibretto

Kornowski said:


> The settings were at default...
> Why is my HDR score so low compared to other people's?



Geoff needs to see the settings you used... Your score is blocking them...

I don't know whats up with your HDR score. You have 1 8800GTS right? or two?


----------



## Kornowski

Calibretto said:


> Geoff needs to see the settings you used... Your score is blocking them...
> 
> I don't know whats up with your HDR score. You have 1 8800GTS right? or two?



I know, I had them covered up. It was taken a few months ago, I don't have 3D Mark installed at the moment, since my computer is kind of broke...  They were on stock settings though, I can assure you.

At the moment, Only the one GTS.


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> I know, I had them covered up. It was taken a few months ago, I don't have 3D Mark installed at the moment, since my computer is kind of broke...  They were on stock settings though, I can assure you.
> 
> At the moment, Only the one GTS.


Yes, but the big thing is the resolution.  If you have a monitor that can't support 1280x1024 then it will default to 1024x768.


----------



## Kornowski

[-0MEGA-];1057060 said:
			
		

> Yes, but the big thing is the resolution.  If you have a monitor that can't support 1280x1024 then it will default to 1024x768.



lol, I know. It was running at 1280 x 1024.


----------



## scooter

[-0MEGA-];1057060 said:
			
		

> Yes, but the big thing is the resolution.  If you have a monitor that can't support 1280x1024 then it will default to 1024x768.



My other laptop..(not the one in my sig)

it defaults to 1280x 800 res. so I guess that won't be accurate


----------



## Geoff

scooter said:


> My other laptop..(not the one in my sig)
> 
> it defaults to 1280x 800 res. so I guess that won't be accurate


Correct, my previous setup only supported 1360x768, and when I did run it at 1280x1024 on a different monitor the score went down a few thousand points.


----------



## Geoff




----------



## scooter

Good lord!!!^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ScOuT

I did not know how to get screen shots like some of the others have. I opened everything and took a Screen Hunter 5.0 shot and posted that

Is it normal that my score drops when I lower my resolution? I get around 14,200 with my native 1680x1050....I am confused
____________________________________________________________
Case :  XION II w/12” green cold cathode
Motherboard :  Asus P5N-E 650i @ 1532 FSB
CPU :  Intel Q9300 @ 2.875 GHz
CPU Cooler :  Cooler Master Hyper TX2
RAM :  Corsair XMS2 Pro/pc6400/ 4x1GB/ @800 MHz
Graphics :  Evga 9800 GTX @ 760 MHz
PSU :  Antec Neo Power 650w / modular cables
OP:  Vista Home Pre 64 bit


----------



## scooter

You can just hit the PrtSc button on your keyboard! It will copy everything on your screen and then you can just paste it into ms paint, photoshop...etc.


----------



## Mitch?

[-0MEGA-];1057033 said:
			
		

> lol, shutup!
> 
> Really though, I haven't overclocked my video cards as currently no program supports it fully.
> 
> 
> What resolution did you run at?
> 
> 
> BTW, scores updated!



the default's (1280/1024).. i'm just running the free basic 3dmark06..(pic included)
here's an update, but, CCC doesn't support over 700mhz core, 1000mhz mem, even when i change it to 1400 or w/e it doesn't change in GpuZ (using CCC) which i'm stable at, and RivaTuner is having issues with my 4850 also (help appreciated on that one guys)... anyway..


----------



## Geoff

Scores updated.


----------



## Darkserge

Man, you all make me feel like I having old computer.....


----------



## scooter

Darkserge said:


> Man, you all make me feel like I having old computer.....



Don't feel bad..just run 3dMark 2001...it will make you feel better


----------



## ThatGuy16

[-0MEGA-];1057118 said:
			
		

>



*
Compare the GPU / SM scores, almost the same. BAM! *


----------



## Geoff

Yes, but look at your overclock, where mine is still stock.


----------



## mep916

ThatGuy16 said:


> *
> Compare the GPU / SM scores, almost the same. BAM! *



That's with one 3870? 



			
				[-0MEGA-];1058170 said:
			
		

> Yes, but look at your overclock, where mine is still stock.



The E8400 is also running at 4.6, so....


----------



## scooter

Good god...

my e8400 is gettin PWN3D!!!!

....

tOMRROW.....i WILL STrIKE BACKKkkk,,,,,


----------



## Geoff

mep916 said:


> That's with one 3870?
> 
> 
> 
> The E8400 is also running at 4.6, so....


No, it's with two 3870's overclocked.  And I knew his CPU was overclocked, but I was referring to his video cards, since mine are still stock.


----------



## ThatGuy16

[-0MEGA-];1058170 said:
			
		

> Yes, but look at your overclock, where mine is still stock.



haha, yeah i know..  and yeah, its with two 3870's 

I sorta wish i didn't sell that other 3870, i still can't believe the performance/price for those two cards. They are cheap now, but i paid $500 for both 

However i see a 4870 coming soon, then another to pair it with later


----------



## mep916

[-0MEGA-];1058175 said:
			
		

> No, it's with two 3870's overclocked.  And I knew his CPU was overclocked, but I was referring to his video cards, since mine are still stock.



GPU-Z says that crossfire is disabled. That could be a glitch, but from what I understand, GPU-Z doesn't have probs with detecting 3800 series cards in Crossfire. CPU speed is critical in 3DMark06, so that's why I mentioned it. You're more likely to get a higher score with a higher CPU OC, than you are w/ a GPU OC.

EDIT:



ThatGuy16 said:


> haha, yeah i know..  and yeah, its with two 3870's


----------



## ThatGuy16

scooter said:


> Good god...
> 
> my e8400 is gettin PWN3D!!!!
> 
> ....
> 
> tOMRROW.....i WILL STrIKE BACKKkkk,,,,,


Bring it!! 


mep916 said:


> GPU-Z says that crossfire is disabled. That could be a glitch, but from what I understand, GPU-Z doesn't have probs with detecting 3800 series cards in Crossfire. CPU speed is critical in 3DMark06, so that's why I mentioned it. You're more likely to get a higher score with a higher CPU OC, than you are w/ a GPU OC.




Thats a GPUZ glitch, the new version is fixed... sorta...


----------



## mep916

ThatGuy16 said:


> Thats a GPUZ glitch, the new version is fixed... sorta...



Yeah, I thought it was fixed...


----------



## scooter

ThatGuy16 said:


> Bring it!!



"From hell's heart I stab at thee; for hate's sake I spit my last breath at thee."

......

TomORROW....

...ITS ON!!!!


----------



## ThatGuy16

scooter said:


> "From hell's heart I stab at thee; for hate's sake I spit my last breath at thee."
> 
> ......
> 
> TomORROW....
> 
> ...ITS ON!!!!



Thats NOT fair!! i only have one 3870 now


----------



## Geoff

ThatGuy, did you change any settings in the BIOS other then the CPU voltage to get up to 4.6GHz?  Besides the normal RAM settings and such, like adjusting the NB, SB, or FSB Termination voltages?


----------



## ThatGuy16

[-0MEGA-];1058196 said:
			
		

> ThatGuy, did you change any settings in the BIOS other then the CPU voltage to get up to 4.6GHz?  Besides the normal RAM settings and such, like adjusting the NB, SB, or FSB Termination voltages?



Yeah, i set my G MCH (NB) to like +0.25/0.30v, FSB (not termination, i don't think. Just FSB) to +0.25v, set ram to 1:1 ratio, had to loosen my performance level on my ram also, i think the NB was like "WTF are you doing to me!?".. so i stuck a fan on that soab and told it to stfu. 

The voltages are in gigabyte bios terms


----------



## scooter

ThatGuy16 said:


> Thats NOT fair!! i only have one 3870 now



It's too late for excuses now...

This time...its personal....


----------



## Geoff

Ah, lovely gigabyte terms 

I had those voltages set to "Auto", and they were like +0.25 to +0.40v above stock, lol.


----------



## Calibretto

The BIOS will not even allow me to overclock even by 1mhz. The Software only lets me overclock. I can get to about 3.3GHz until it's unstable. Same with the GPU. I just wish I could figure out my BIOS because I know everything is set right and I've tried a ton of different combinations but after I saved my changes it shut down then quickly turned back on, it got to the mobo splash screen then shut off again, then quickly turned back on and my BIOS settings were reset


----------



## Ramodkk

Why does it not let you?


----------



## Geoff

Well my motherboard didn't POST if I changed the voltage at all until I cleared the CMOS, then it worked.  That was a known issue and was posted online, maybe yours is similar?


----------



## Ramodkk

That happened to me too. Any "overclocking" changes I did to the BIOS wouldn't apply until I removed the CMOS battery for like 10 minutes, put it back and everything went back to normal.


----------



## craneop1985

I've got my screenshot-but how do I upload it to show up on the site?


----------



## Jerrick

craneop1985 said:


> I've got my screenshot-but how do I upload it to show up on the site?





Upload it to an image hosting site, then copy the IMG tag it gives you and post it in your post.


----------



## Droogie

I love how I'm losing to a E6750 / 8800GT.


----------



## fade2green514

lol omega has 4 scores. give me one of your computers lol


----------



## SmoovBiscuit

Q9550 / 3870x2

Not the best but it's decent right?


----------



## Calibretto

It's decent but with that setup, you could do better...


----------



## Geoff

If it's stock though then that sounds right, I got around 16500 with my stock Q9550 and 4870X2.


----------



## Calibretto

buuuut if you overclock that SOB, you will be rewarded


----------



## scooter

SmoovBiscuit said:


> Q9550 / 3870x2
> 
> Not the best but it's decent right?





Calibretto said:


> It's decent but with that setup, you could do better...





Calibretto said:


> buuuut if you overclock that SOB, you will be rewarded





			
				[-0MEGA-];1058379 said:
			
		

> If it's stock though then that sounds right, I got around 16500 with my stock Q9550 and 4870X2.



O'c a little bit and you will do much better...you definately have potential for top 5 score!


----------



## craneop1985

Not the greatest or highest-but better than my emachine and the 8500 gt it had.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## SmoovBiscuit

Thx, I will have to look into that, never really overclocked before but when I built this machine I knew I would want to. =) Thx for the input everyone.


----------



## Calibretto

ramodkk said:


> That happened to me too. Any "overclocking" changes I did to the BIOS wouldn't apply until I removed the CMOS battery for like 10 minutes, put it back and everything went back to normal.



Yeah I just tried that and didn't work


----------



## scooter

Bahh...not much of a change..

I'm still having issues with my o'c ..

I'm at 3.9GHz and it won't allow me to up any more...I'm gonna swap in a new cpu tomorrow at work and run some tests!!

Ridiculous....!

But I still want my score updated!!


----------



## scooter

scooter said:


> Good god...
> 
> my e8400 is gettin PWN3D!!!!
> 
> ....
> 
> tOMRROW.....i WILL STrIKE BACKKkkk,,,,,





ThatGuy16 said:


> Bring it!!



I admit defeat!!

I am unable to challenge you for your 3rd place position...

.......

(hanging head in shame....for now)


----------



## ThatGuy16

scooter said:


> I admit defeat!!
> 
> I am unable to challenge you for your 3rd place position...
> 
> .......
> 
> (hanging head in shame....for now)



Thats the best thing for you right now 

You better hurry up, because i see a single 4870, and then CF 4870's in my near near future


----------



## scooter

I'm tryin to tell myself I was a big man by admitting defeat...


but **** that...i'll be back shortly///


----------



## ThatGuy16

lol, good luck. I must give you some sort of motivation


----------



## scooter

ThatGuy16 said:


> lol, good luck. I must give you some sort of motivation



Why,,,so when I fail you can rub it in..?

damnation.....where is my extra fan..lol


----------



## scooter

Well, it's not a top3 finish but, its a stronger 4th place..


----------



## bomberboysk

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7356783


----------



## ThatGuy16

scooter said:


> Well, it's not a top3 finish but, its a stronger 4th place..




Thats good, at 4Ghz and two 3870s, i got 18.1K


----------



## scooter

ThatGuy16 said:


> Thats good, at 4Ghz and two 3870s, i got 18.1K



what voltage were u at?


----------



## ThatGuy16

scooter said:


> what voltage were u at?



4.0Ghz, my 24/7 clock speed. 1.23v in CPUZ


----------



## scooter

Well this is best I can muster for tonight...


----------



## Archangel

I'm not too good at overclocking..   but here goes:







not to bad I suppose. I just threw some settings in the bios, and just tried these clocks in ccc, wich appearantly all got accepted, with this as a result  (PS:  Passive cooled grafics cards! ^.^ )


and yea, still looking for a solution to my fan problem on my asus card.


----------



## Kornowski

You got a good chip there! 1.4v @ 3.6Ghz, Impressive!


----------



## Geoff

fade2green514 said:


> lol omega has 4 scores. give me one of your computers lol


haha, I upgrade computers all the time 



bomberboysk said:


> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7356783


That link doesn't work for your score.

@ Scooter, I updated your score like 5 times after looking through the pages, lol.  *Scores updated BTW*


----------



## mep916

That's a good score Arch.


----------



## Archangel

think if I lower the resolution to 1280x1024 I'll beat Mep?   ^.^   worth a try, muhaha. 

(thanks btw, I suppose now its time to figure out weither I can go further than this or not. :x )


----------



## Kornowski

[-0MEGA-];1059030 said:
			
		

> That link doesn't work for your score.



His is the 'Compared System'.


----------



## Archangel

appearantly, not running aero, the web-radio in the sidebar and IE during the 3dmark test gives a higher score. =]  (and ofc putting the resolution on 1280x1024, rather than 1680x1050 in the first one)  

I dont think it'll go (much?) further than this tough.   its still 'just' a 60nm processor after all 


*edit:*
didnt know you had to overclock both grafics cards in different tabs, my asus goes to 850/1276  but my saphire card only goes up to 850/1181    so its holding the asus card back I gues.
anyways, last update, after this I dont think i'll be bothered overclocking any further. (since this pc is fast enough for me as it is ^.^  )


----------



## scooter

[-0MEGA-];1059030 said:
			
		

> @ Scooter, I updated your score like 5 times after looking through the pages, lol.  *Scores updated BTW*



Yeh,,,I was tryin to get into 3rd place...


I failed!


----------



## Archangel

update please, I want to be put above Mep in the list!


----------



## mep916

Archangel said:


> update please, I want to be put above Mep in the list!



haha. I've been beaten by a girl.


----------



## SmoovBiscuit

I know this probably isn't the place to be asking this question, but I was wondering if anyone can help me out by telling me how I would go about overclocking my Q9550, I have a P5Q pro mb, I'm new to overclocking so just thought I would ask before I break stuff trying to figure it out on my own haha, anyways i'm just looking to go to about 3.4, Thank you for your time.


----------



## Intel_man

Here's mine. Everything stock.


----------



## SmoovBiscuit

I just recently Overclocked my Q9550 to 3.4, all I did was raise the FSB to 400 and it seems to be running fine, is there anything else I should raise, this is my first time OC'ing. My idle temps are around 28-30c. I will post new scores once I run it again, got a little more messing around to do.


----------



## ETSA

Current config with rig in my sig...


----------



## xnyjyh

Ok, what am I doing wrong here?

My score @ss! lol

I have a score of 7563!!!

My specs are:

AMD 9550 quad 2.2
4870 512MB OC'd to GPU clock-818.20 Memory clock-1200
memory DDR2 OCZ 6400 8gb @800MHz

Why is my score sooo low???

I actually had a better score before I OC'd my card...was 10405 (which isnt the greatest)
I though for sure the first time  I ran 3D id get at least 15,000...I was very wrong and to think ATI 4870 wouldve helped


----------



## SmoovBiscuit

Just overclocked my Q9550 to 3.4 and got this. All I had to do was raise the FSB to 400, seems too easy, I feel like I need to change something else lol (first time overclocker =P )






Q9550 / 3870x2


----------



## Stildawn

Hmmm I dont have 3dmark06, I downloaded 3dmark vantage which I think is the newest one, but I only got a score of 5600 ish... No where near what you guys get.. : (

Where would one get the older one?


----------



## mep916

Stildawn said:


> Where would one get the older one?



http://www.futuremark.com/download/3dmark06/


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## Intel_man

Kornowski said:


>



LOL... How did that happen.


----------



## Kornowski

I repeatedly whacked my computer with a mallet until I got a score below 1,000.


----------



## scooter

I thought the mallet technique was to raise your score??

What type of mallet do you have?


----------



## Kornowski

scooter said:


> I thought the mallet technique was to raise your score??
> 
> What type of mallet do you have?



I used the one pictured here;







It's the '_Tim-Meister 3,000_'.

Works pretty well, just make sure you bash the RAM outta place, the CPU HSF off and the GPU a little to the left. That'll achieve the best results.


----------



## scooter

Kornowski said:


> I used the one pictured here;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the '_Tim-Meister 3,000_'.
> 
> Works pretty well, just make sure you bash the RAM outta place, the CPU HSF off and the GPU a little to the left. That'll achieve the best results.




Hold on slow down..

..'gpu to left...not right'..


----------



## funkysnair

whats with the score? you using a calculator kawasaki?


----------



## Kornowski

funkysnair said:


> whats with the score? you using a calculator kawasaki?



I was just adding up my total IQ 

Nah, it isn't my computer, just something I ripped off the net.


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Well, what's your real score?


----------



## Darkserge

15% CPU overclocked pass the graphic score... 

Edit: Time to get ATI 4870.


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> ^ Well, what's your real score?



Only 11,500...


----------



## Ramodkk

Oh so you still don't have your Quad?


----------



## Kornowski

Nah, not yet. The motherboard isn't in stock  and I'm ordering them both together to save on the shipping.



scooter said:


> Hold on slow down..
> 
> ..'gpu to left...not right'..



Yeah, Left. If you've done it to the right, you're going to increase your score, Dude! change it quick!


----------



## Stildawn

Ok guys, heres something interesting (dont know if anyone has done this before but they probably have haha)

I downloaded 3dmark06 as per my previous post and got these scores with my "new" rig in my sig.

Vista on "best appearance" = 10464
Vista on "best performance" = 10529
XP with 3.5gb ram (my XP is not 64bit) = 11264

A meagre 0.62% increase for turning off all the fancy stuff on Vista... and surprise surprise with XP with LESS ram!!! a 6.98% increase???

Interesting.


----------



## ETSA

Yea, wow...


----------



## Jerrick

Im getting 12k with the system in my sig all at stock settings.

The CPU test really kills me though. The one with the desert scene with the mounds of dirt. You can use that scenerio to play the game.

But my FPS are 0-3. I dont understand it, well the other tests im at 70-100FPS.


----------



## bullzi

Jerrick said:


> Im getting 12k with the system in my sig all at stock settings.
> 
> The CPU test really kills me though. The one with the desert scene with the mounds of dirt. You can use that scenerio to play the game.
> 
> But my FPS are 0-3. I dont understand it, well the other tests im at 70-100FPS.



That's the way it's supposed to be. Nobody that I've ever seen has gotten more than 4FPS on that test.


----------



## azwebs

bullzi said:


> That's the way it's supposed to be. Nobody that I've ever seen has gotten more than 4FPS on that test.



I can verify that one. I cannot remember what my 3D Mark score actually was, but I'm running 2 x 4870X2's at 2GB each, and I only got 3 FPS. 

I don't know how they created a game that intense, but ATi certainly hasn't overcome it!

This post just says that no matter how good your graphics card (even 2 x 4870X2's 2GB each in XFire), you're not going to get more than <5 fps on that test! 

I was seriously disappointed until I found out that it was supposed to be like that. Man I felt stupid after whinging to Sapphire after running that on the 3870X2 and getting a 2FPS average. *Crawls away, trying to hide between layers of air pollution*


----------



## Jerrick

That's a relief! 

I thought I had something messed up with my chip, or something had to be messed around with in my bios.

Now I dont feel too bad about my score 12k stock isnt too bad.


----------



## Darkserge

Now I am very happy with this score after I installed ATI Radeon HD 4870.

Edit: IT even just more than a double score than my old GeForce 7950GT Video Card!!!!!!!


----------



## scooter

Darkserge said:


> ...Now I am very happy with this score after I installed ATI Radeon HD 4870.
> 
> Edit: IT even just more than a double score than my old GeForce 7950GT Video Card!!!!!!!



Nice score...

You should see what happens with 2 4870's in x-fire..doubles again..almost///


----------



## Geoff

Scores updated.


----------



## Jerrick

Full stock. 






Once I get my new hsf and vga fan this wednesday, ill clock things up a bit and see what I can do.


----------



## Archangel

[-0MEGA-];1069118 said:
			
		

> Scores updated.



update the list order aswell then!


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Haha 

They just don't want you to beat mep! I'ts written!


----------



## Archangel

ramodkk said:


> They just don't want you to beat mep! I'ts written!



sooo lame..


----------



## scooter

Wait....am I still 4th place???

Okay good...continue on gentlemen!


----------



## SmoovBiscuit

Just have a quick question,Should I run my ram at 1066 or 800, I was told since I overclocked my Q9550 to 3.4 (fsb 400) dropping my ram to 800 and changing the timings to 4-4-4-12 I would get better performance.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Woot, still 3rd!! 

Man, i was going to get a couple 4870X2's. But now, i bought a xbox 360, and need a new $800 TV to finish it off


----------



## SmoovBiscuit

Oh, and I have my Q9550 running at 3.4 on 1.2v, is that too much or not enough, sorry for the noob questions, I'm just trying to learn as much as I can, thank you for your time.


----------



## Calibretto

As long as it runs stable...1.2v seems right.

Still in the top 10  Maybe I'll do another 3DMark with my 9800GT...


----------



## ChrisUlrich

Q9450
8800GTS 512mb


----------



## Jerrick

A little better now. Clocked my 4870 to 780/1090. My Q6600 underclocks itself and then brings itself to 2.44 when programs run, so dont be confused about the numbers in cpu-z.

My bios say its only running around 28-30C idle, so I think I have some good room for volting and OC.


----------



## Calibretto

Update:

OCed CPU and GPU. I could probably push it further but I'll wait on that...


----------



## SmoovBiscuit

Q9550 / 3870x2


----------



## Calibretto

Update scores?


----------



## Kornowski

Something isn't right here;


----------



## scooter

Kornowski said:


> Something isn't right here;



You are correct, you didnt beat anyone!!


----------



## scooter

SmoovBiscuit said:


> Q9550 / 3870x2



I have reason to be concerned with you though!!

My 4th place spot is in jeopardy...we are literally a babystep away from each other..

...Time to up the ante..whahahahahha


----------



## mac550

good enough


----------



## Archangel

I twiddled a bit around in the bios (havnt tried yet to see how far it goes tough) and I did reach the maximum clock of my cards (at least, according to CCC)
3.78GHz (at 1.5v ) on the CPU, ram at 820MHz.  and the cards at 820/1211

jsut gotta push it a bit more, and I'll be in 3rd place maybe, haha.   not bad for a complete last gen pc.  (Q6600, X38 motherboard and 3870's)


----------



## scooter

Dang...nice.


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Something isn't right here;



what the hells going on there danny?


----------



## Ramodkk

That's weird, the only reason would be that his old CPU was @ 2.7GHz, maybe if you overclock the Quad. But I know that it should be a better score than the C2D just by the fact that this is a Quad...


----------



## mac550

new score with more of an overclock


----------



## scooter

Hey mac550 ///is 1440x900 your max res?

If you can run at 1280x1024 res that is the standard we've been using.

However my laptop is max 1440x900 so technically it cant count on the ranks..


----------



## scooter

3rd place is now mine!!!!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Bring it, i just got two 4850's I'm about to beat the chit out of


----------



## scooter

ThatGuy16 said:


> Bring it, i just got two 4850's I'm about to beat the chit out of



Ah for ****s sake....i hate u for life..


----------



## ThatGuy16

haha, you know the 4.6Ghz benches are coming


----------



## scooter

ThatGuy16 said:


> haha, you know the 4.6Ghz benches are coming



You disgust me...

Your attitude has to chancge,...whatever happened to being a team player..

This is b.s.

im reporting you...


----------



## ThatGuy16

LOL

The cards are completely STOCK, got to OC them next


----------



## scooter

Ffffffffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## ThatGuy16

I timed my purchase just right!


----------



## scooter

ThatGuy16 said:


> I timed my purchase just right!



prick, prick, prick//////i cant believe u i spent much free time workin on 3rd..

shitty thing is i dont think i can go further...ive tired..4.23 is my limit and it just keeps bitchin out on 3dmark test.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Haha, i only do it to give you more motivation


----------



## scooter

ThatGuy16 said:


> Haha, i only do it to give you more motivation



I think I've officially been owned by my cpu...


----------



## Archangel

I can get mine to 3.9GHz (tough, then I have to up the voltage a bit more over 1.5v, so I'm not gonna bother)   I'm actually amazed it got that far tough.  (I had it on 3.9GHz @ 1.5v, it did boot up windows, but 3dmark crashed during the cpu test.


----------



## Pck21

With the build in my sig, I can only get a score of 9546 in 3DMark06. Is something wrong? I should be getting a little bit higher right? 

For whatever reason when it does the CPU test, I can barely get 1 FPS and it lags a TON. My CPU is a dual core AM2 5000+ with an unlocked multi running at a stock 2.6GHz. What is wrong with my system?

By the way, I can run Crysis on high settings with AA at 4x running around 20 FPS. Without the AA on it run about 30-45 FPS, which I think is decent. Just so weird about my score though...


----------



## Ramodkk

^ It's your processor because I have an HD3870 which performs lower than the 9800GT, but I have n E2160. It's just an entry CPU but overclocked works very good, I get ~10,000 3d06marks


----------



## Calibretto

Pck21 said:


> For whatever reason when it does the CPU test, I can barely get 1 FPS and it lags a TON. My CPU is a dual core AM2 5000+ with an unlocked multi running at a stock 2.6GHz. What is wrong with my system?



That's normal. I have a quad core and it gets about 2FPS so it's supposed to lag. no worries 



ramodkk said:


> I get ~10,000 3d06marks



pfffft....wimpy 

j/k omar


----------



## Pck21

ramodkk said:


> ^ It's your processor because I have an HD3870 which performs lower than the 9800GT, but I have n E2160. It's just an entry CPU but overclocked works very good, I get ~10,000 3d06marks



Ah so my CPU is slowing me down huh? I might have to invest in a quad core then I guess...damn! 



Calibretto said:


> That's normal. I have a quad core and it gets about 2FPS so it's supposed to lag. no worries



Ok well that's good! I was freaking out when I watched the test


----------



## Vizy

Ok, here it is. No overclock, no bios setting are touched. Everything is stock (except GFX, which was factory oced).







Amd 6000+ x2/9600GT


----------



## ThatGuy16

SOO close!!!


----------



## scooter

Since I can't beat you..

I will talk down to you and verbally trash your skillz till you hit 21K


YOU SUCK MAGGOT..OC' HARDER!! U SICKEN ME//


----------



## ThatGuy16

hahah.... funny one aren't you?


----------



## scooter

ThatGuy16 said:


> hahah.... funny one aren't you?



Respect my authoritah!!!


----------



## Pck21

Ugh guys something is very wrong. I was able to get about a 9900 with my current set up but now I can only get like 5800. What the hell happened? The only changes I made were to the "Smart Doctor" program and set it to "Smart Cool" mode. Then I enabled the fan to run in auto mode and set it to run in "Hyper Drive" when in "3D games." I put these all in quotes because I have no idea what they all really mean. Well now the Smart Doctor thing says my GPU fan is not working properly and manually sets my memory clock lower for no reason. I reinstalled it and now it says my card is fine. Can anyone else think about why I'm scoring MUCH lower now?


----------



## scooter

Pck21 said:


> Ugh guys something is very wrong. I was able to get about a 9900 with my current set up but now I can only get like 5800. What the hell happened? The only changes I made were to the "Smart Doctor" program and set it to "Smart Cool" mode. Then I enabled the fan to run in auto mode and set it to run in "Hyper Drive" when in "3D games." I put these all in quotes because I have no idea what they all really mean. Well now the Smart Doctor thing says my GPU fan is not working properly and manually sets my memory clock lower for no reason. I reinstalled it and now it says my card is fine. Can anyone else think about why I'm scoring MUCH lower now?



Just run the program and quit messing with irrelevant settings.


----------



## Kornowski

Corey, I just noticed how close your 4850 is to my 8800GTS;
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8ueaa/


----------



## Pck21

scooter said:


> Just run the program and quit messing with irrelevant settings.



Well I just don't want to damage my new card dude. The last thing I want to do is totally mess it up within the first 3 days. That would suck!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Kornowski said:


> Corey, I just noticed how close your 4850 is to my 8800GTS;
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8ueaa/



Well.. specs is nothing but a cover on a book 

haha, i can't wait to get some new coolers for these cards. They run HOT!

Then we shall overclock the bad boys


----------



## Kornowski

ThatGuy16 said:


> Well.. specs is nothing but a cover on a book
> 
> haha, i can't wait to get some new coolers for these cards. They run HOT!
> 
> Then we shall overclock the bad boys



Design floor there, should have been a dual slot cooler. That's what you get for buying an inferior brand.


----------



## Calibretto

Updated scores?


----------



## scooter

ThatGuy16 said:


> Well.. specs is nothing but a cover on a book
> 
> haha, i can't wait to get some new coolers for these cards. They run HOT!
> 
> Then we shall overclock the bad boys



Have you hit 21k yet?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

I'm still holding up dead last!


----------



## ThatGuy16

scooter said:


> Have you hit 21k yet?



I will, you watch. I flashed my boards bios, and reached 4.7Ghz (523FSB) but couldn't get into windows 

However, i think I'm going to watercool the cards and then volt mod them. I already bought a Danger Den Maze 4 block, ill just need one more.


----------



## mep916

ThatGuy16 said:


> However, i think I'm going to watercool the cards and then volt mod them. I already bought a Danger Den Maze 4 block, ill just need one more.



Nice.


----------



## Vizy

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> I'm still holding up dead last!



When OMEGA puts up my score...so sorry, you'll be off 

No hurt feelings right?


----------



## mep916

Omega hasn't logged in for three weeks.


----------



## Calibretto

mep916 said:


> Omega hasn't logged in for three weeks.



That means Hell froze over! nooooooo


----------



## scooter

mep916 said:


> Omega hasn't logged in for three weeks.



I know..WTF..

he is like permanent fixture on here..


----------



## scooter

ThatGuy16 said:


> I will, you watch. I flashed my boards bios, and reached 4.7Ghz (523FSB) but couldn't get into windows
> 
> However, i think I'm going to watercool the cards and then volt mod them. I already bought a Danger Den Maze 4 block, ill just need one more.



Thats sik..I have faith..

My rig boots in at 4.42GHZ and I can do everything including gamimg but can't run benches...lol

I love my ram but I just cannot work with it anymore--I know the timings are whats keeping me back.

I also cant run benches with the 4870 x2.--Scores with 4870 512's in x-fire are still best for me.

So, yeha I'm jumping on ur bandwagon..knock off omega as punishment for disappearing.


----------



## tidyboy21

CPU @ 4465, I'll try and hit 20k next.


----------



## tlarkin

I don't have any screens but my rig last night I just got done building:

Intel Q9550
4Gigs 1033 DDR2 RAM
GTX 260


ran on default settings, everything stock, no over clocks

14,180


----------



## jimmymac

Q6600
4gb ram
Win xp (so yeah its not going to recognise all ram i know!)
ATI HD4870 512mb

Everything stock, just ran 3dmark06 and got a score of 12270

How does that fare people? Can't say i really use these benchmarking programs much so I have no idea if thats decent or not?


----------



## tlarkin

Jimmy

From what I have read (and I don't keep up with it as much as the younger kids do on this forum) is that if your PC scores over 10k points you will be able to run any game, and most of them on somewhat higher settings.  There will be some exceptions.


----------



## mep916

jimmymac said:


> Q6600
> 4gb ram
> Win xp (so yeah its not going to recognise all ram i know!)
> ATI HD4870 512mb
> 
> Everything stock, just ran 3dmark06 and got a score of 12270
> 
> How does that fare people? Can't say i really use these benchmarking programs much so I have no idea if thats decent or not?





tlarkin said:


> I don't have any screens but my rig last night I just got done building:
> 
> Intel Q9550
> 4Gigs 1033 DDR2 RAM
> GTX 260
> 
> 
> ran on default settings, everything stock, no over clocks
> 
> 14,180



Those are the scores I'd expect at stock.


----------



## Calibretto

jimmymac said:


> Q6600
> 4gb ram
> Win xp (so yeah its not going to recognise all ram i know!)
> ATI HD4870 512mb
> 
> Everything stock, just ran 3dmark06 and got a score of 12270
> 
> How does that fare people? Can't say i really use these benchmarking programs much so I have no idea if thats decent or not?



That's what my rig scored at stock. When I OCed my CPU and GPU, I scored about 3,000 higher


----------



## jimmymac

cheers folks, doubt i'll overclock it, so long as it performs i'll keep it as is


----------



## Ethan3.14159

10,610 3DMarks... that's not bad for my system. I'm happy


----------



## scooter

tidyboy21 said:


> CPU @ 4465, I'll try and hit 20k next.



NICE!!

Join us in the 20K club!!

You can easily beat my score.


----------



## Mez

Ethan3.14159 said:


> 10,610 3DMarks... that's not bad for my system. I'm happy



Not bad at all for an AMD 5000+ O_O I could barely hit 9k with my old rig (5000+, 8800gt, and 4 GB RAM)

But now, I easily hit 12k+ =]


----------



## scooter

I think anything around 10K - 14K would mean your system is suitable for most games.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

> Not bad at all for an AMD 5000+ O_O I could barely hit 9k with my old rig (5000+, 8800gt, and 4 GB RAM)
> 
> But now, I easily hit 12k+ =]



Nice, I would like to hit 12k, lol

I'm going to push the voltage on my cpu a little more and see if I can get it a little faster. My 8800GT was pretty much at its limit (740/2090mhz). I'm not really happy until I get 11,000.


----------



## tidyboy21

scooter said:


> NICE!!
> 
> Join us in the 20K club!!
> 
> You can easily beat my score.




Finally I'm in the 20k club. My cards topped out at 907, thats the highest I've ever taken them. This is the highest I'm going to attempt for the mo, but when I'm due a new CPU I will really see what my e8500 can do, I think that I'll be able to get up to 4.8, well hopefully


----------



## scooter

killer man....good show


----------



## Tacofreak

wtf 

http://service.futuremark.com/home.action;jsessionid=BA218A9594AAB98E52F3F46153F9EE4C

10255 and I've got a amd x2 6000+ 3.1 GHZ and the best 9600 GT slightly overclocked

2 x1 gb ram ddr 2 btw


----------



## Geoff

Sorry I haven't been on guys, I updated the scores now as well.

If you're name/score wasn't posted, it's because you either didn't show me what resolution the test was run at, or you were unable to run it at 1280x1024.


----------



## Calibretto

[-0MEGA-];1101323 said:
			
		

> I updated the scores now as well.



I'm running the 9800GT now, not the 8800GT  Not a big deal though since they're the exact same card 

Thanks for updating!


----------



## Geoff

Calibretto said:


> I'm running the 9800GT now, not the 8800GT  Not a big deal though since they're the exact same card
> 
> Thanks for updating!


Fixed.


----------



## tlarkin

No over clocks, just stock vista 64 SP1 w/ minimal software running.


----------



## scooter

Sweet OMEGA comes back and I drop to 5th place...

stellar buddy..glad your back


----------



## smoothjk

AMD 6000+ and Geforce 9600GT (both overclocked):

10512 3dmarks


----------



## WeatherMan

This is not right is it?


----------



## WeatherMan

Thank god thats over.

Im almost at 11k now. 

GTR Evo plays Fluently again.
GRID has gone from 40FPS to 90FPS

About to see if I can max out FarCry2 now, Where as before I could only run 'High'

Oh, and my FSX FPS should be a little more than 16 now I hope!


----------



## Danda

http://service.futuremark.com/home.action;jsessionid=C3ABC9C3463C3097309DD1003060BA70

Here are my results. Is this good or bad?


----------



## Vizy

Thanks for the update OMEGA.


----------



## Kornowski

Not bad?

CPU @ 3.4 (says 3.8, guess it's because I'm on a X8 Mulit, not X9?) GPU's at stock, for now. RAM @ 850Mhz.


----------



## mep916

Nice, Danny.


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks, Mike!  Would you say that was about right for the rig?

I just noticed your clocks, too. Are you on a X8 Mulit?


----------



## tlarkin

Korn, err Danny,

Do you have any over clocks running?  We have similar scores and you are running in SLi.


----------



## Kornowski

tlarkin said:


> Korn, err Danny,
> 
> Do you have any over clocks running?  We have similar scores and you are running in SLi.



lol.

I have my Q6600 at 3.4Ghz, but both my GTS' are stock for the time being. You have a GTX260, right?


----------



## tlarkin

Kornowski said:


> lol.
> 
> I have my Q6600 at 3.4Ghz, but both my GTS' are stock for the time being. You have a GTX260, right?



yeah I have a Q9550 4Gi RAM GTX 260 all stock no over clocks.  I must say to, vista runs like butt on my rig compared to the specs.  I loaded a Linux virtual machine on it that actually ran better, and I mean way better.


----------



## Calibretto

Nice Danny. You finally beat my score 

So I'm guessing all your problems are fixed?


----------



## Kornowski

tlarkin said:


> yeah I have a Q9550 4Gi RAM GTX 260 all stock no over clocks.  I must say to, vista runs like butt on my rig compared to the specs.  I loaded a Linux virtual machine on it that actually ran better, and I mean way better.



Very nice! I'm not sure how my SLI would scale to your GTX260 though, I think your single card would be better.

Yeah, I've heard Vista does suck off a few points, I've heard it can be as much as 1,000 



Calibretto said:


> Nice Danny. You finally beat my score
> 
> So I'm guessing all your problems are fixed?



Haha, I know. About time, Eh. I'm going to OC my cards again when I get the chance.

Yeah, seems to be working better than ever!


----------



## Bartmasta

Once I Get my cooler im going from 3.2 to 3.5

Incoming 11000


----------



## tlarkin

yeah Vista just sucks real hard core.  My macbook pro, which is way lesser spec'd runs way faster in every day use than my desktop, which has a quad core processor in it.


----------



## Kornowski

Score update, a mild OC on both GPU's






Going to go higher on the GPU's, may try for 3.6Ghz, too.

I seriously can't believe all this, on a 520watt!



> Dear Corsair,
> 
> I love you!
> 
> Yours sincerly,
> Danny


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Happy now? 

Looks great!  Wish I had the money...


----------



## tlarkin

I have a 900watt PSU and I do have some over clocking utilties for both my RAM and video card, as well as my proc.  I just don't see it making my computer better other than benchmarking.  I mean I already pull 60+ FPS on fallout 3, which is more than enough for me.


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> ^ Happy now?
> 
> Looks great!  Wish I had the money...



Sure am, I really thought something was wrong with it, but I guess it was just the CPU at stock bottlenecking the two GTS'. 

Honestly, it's all with just having a job, you're of legal working age, right?

Plus, it looks great on your CV


----------



## Kornowski

tlarkin said:


> I have a 900watt PSU and I do have some over clocking utilties for both my RAM and video card, as well as my proc.  I just don't see it making my computer better other than benchmarking.  I mean I already pull 60+ FPS on fallout 3, which is more than enough for me.



Well, with things like rendering and photoshop, it helps there, so I can see a difference. But, like you said, if you're already pulling a good FPS, then there isn't a real point. I still have CIE1 (I think that's what it's called) enabled, so the CPU Downclocks when it's not being used.


----------



## tlarkin

Kornowski said:


> Well, with things like rendering and photoshop, it helps there, so I can see a difference. But, like you said, if you're already pulling a good FPS, then there isn't a real point. I still have CIE1 (I think that's what it's called) enabled, so the CPU Downclocks when it's not being used.



Well, SLI is just straight data through put, it is parallel processing.  If it were distributed processing I could see it being way better.  I think that multi-core GPUs will replace SLI very soon.

Even then, your average photoshop usage will not take advantage of your over clock.  I think it is a niche market and only appeals to those who are hobbyists and like the horse power and like benchmarks and maybe like pushing their systems to the limits.  

Otherwise, over clocking offers no real time or real world benefit for any average user or average professional user.  I mean I occasionally use photoshop, illustrator and indesign, but none of my work is that complicated and anything I may be doing wouldn't benefit from it.

Also, over clocking makes it unstable, which is why you see render cards and xeon processors in real work-horse workstations.  A Quadro card sucks bad for gaming, but is awesome for Maya or 3DsMax.  Because it is designed to be slow and stable and crunch the numbers, where as a gaming card is meant to render polygons and calculate physics on the fly.  Different animals, different user oriented goals.


----------



## Archangel

tlarkin said:


> I have a 900watt PSU and I do have some over clocking utilties for both my RAM and video card, as well as my proc.  I just don't see it making my computer better other than benchmarking.  I mean I already pull 60+ FPS on fallout 3, which is more than enough for me.



cant you force higher FA and AA?  I mean, in my drivers I could turn things up,  made the picture of IL2 1946 *really* pretty.  but I only got between 10 and 30 fps (without anything happening except flying, depending on wich way I pointed the camera)   note: thats a game from 2006, using an engine from the IL2 Forgotten Battles game (wich is from 2004)    and that was with 2 3870's already.

so surely you can make the game look better so you wouldnt get the 60+fps anymore.  (ofcourse, weither you'd want to is a different matter)


----------



## tlarkin

Archangel said:


> cant you force higher FA and AA?  I mean, in my drivers I could turn things up,  made the picture of IL2 1946 *really* pretty.  but I only got between 10 and 30 fps (without anything happening except flying, depending on wich way I pointed the camera)   note: thats a game from 2006, using an engine from the IL2 Forgotten Battles game (wich is from 2004)    and that was with 2 3870's already.
> 
> so surely you can make the game look better so you wouldnt get the 60+fps anymore.  (ofcourse, weither you'd want to is a different matter)



settings are maxed and I get 60fps, I think I am running it at 1440 x 900 res, 8x AA high quality textures and motion blur enabled, and all kinds of particle effects.

it will drop to around 40fps at certain parts of the game but for the most part it stays steady at 60


----------



## Archangel

what level of AF?  try forcing 16x AA and 16x AF in the drivers.   you'll be amazed what that does for the picture quality  (makes it quite heavy to run tough,..   sadly)


----------



## Calibretto

Kornowski said:


> I seriously can't believe all this, on a 520watt!



I'm not surprised by that. 520W is good. I have a 380W and I OCed to 3.2GHz on my CPU and 700/1000 on my 9800GT.


----------



## Ramodkk

^ That's tight! Seems like its true, people underestimate their PSU's power...


----------



## tlarkin

Archangel said:


> what level of AF?  try forcing 16x AA and 16x AF in the drivers.   you'll be amazed what that does for the picture quality  (makes it quite heavy to run tough,..   sadly)



I am not sure I have tried that yet.  I will try it when I have more time, and once i back up some data since I don't trust Windows.


----------



## Kornowski

tlarkin said:


> Well, SLI is just straight data through put, it is parallel processing.  If it were distributed processing I could see it being way better.  I think that multi-core GPUs will replace SLI very soon.
> 
> Even then, your average photoshop usage will not take advantage of your over clock.  I think it is a niche market and only appeals to those who are hobbyists and like the horse power and like benchmarks and maybe like pushing their systems to the limits.
> 
> Otherwise, over clocking offers no real time or real world benefit for any average user or average professional user.  I mean I occasionally use photoshop, illustrator and indesign, but none of my work is that complicated and anything I may be doing wouldn't benefit from it.
> 
> Also, over clocking makes it unstable, which is why you see render cards and xeon processors in real work-horse workstations.  A Quadro card sucks bad for gaming, but is awesome for Maya or 3DsMax.  Because it is designed to be slow and stable and crunch the numbers, where as a gaming card is meant to render polygons and calculate physics on the fly.  Different animals, different user oriented goals.



Well, obviously SLI won't see much of an increase in performance for 3DMax or Photoshop, but it'll help a little. Also, the clocks on the CPU will help me in 3DMax. Something that'd take 24 hours in University, would take me 10 hours at home. As I'm more into gaming than I am rendering, I didn't buy a Quadro, or a small render farm, lol.

Like Arch said, too. You can make things look better, and still get a high FPS. For example, when I play Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway, I force X16AF and X8AA and still get 60-80FPS.


----------



## Bartmasta

http://service.futuremark.com/home.action;jsessionid=F091B17043368368549A7586BD9DFAA3

10711 with 9600 GT and amd x2 6000+


----------



## Kornowski

Score update?

Plus, I noticed this;



> 17483 -- mep916 (Q9450 / GTX 280)
> 17661 -- SmoovBiscuit (Q9550 / 3870 X2)



I can do math me.


----------



## scooter

Kornowski said:


> Score update?
> 
> Plus, I noticed this;
> 
> 
> 
> I can do math me.



OMEGA takes bribes....


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> Score update?
> 
> Plus, I noticed this;
> 
> 
> 
> I can do math me.



Yeah, I've always produced seemingly low 3DMark scores. Dunno why. 

And yes, I belong above him.


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> Score update?
> 
> Plus, I noticed this;
> 
> 
> 
> I can do math me.





mep916 said:


> Yeah, I've always produced seemingly low 3DMark scores. Dunno why.
> 
> And yes, I belong above him.


That's why I did it 

Honestly though it's just because when people post new scores, I update them but sometimes I forget to move their name higher or lower, i'll update the thread shortly.


----------



## Bartmasta

Hey omega can you add me to the list?


----------



## Geoff

Scores updated.

Again, if you do not show me a screenshot which displays the resolution and what hardware you are running, I will not include it in the list.  I am trying to keep this as official as I can.




Bartmasta said:


> Hey omega can you add me to the list?


When I click on the link I just go to the Orb homepage, try posting a screenshot showing me the resolution and the specs.


----------



## Bartmasta

I'm pretty sure everyone uses the same resolution for the test. Anyways mine is default.


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks Geoff!

BTW, I have SLI.


----------



## Geoff

Bartmasta said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone uses the same resolution for the test. Anyways mine is default.


Again, I need the resolution.

The reason I need it is because people who use widescreen monitors would run the test at a lower resolution since they don't all support 1280x1024, which makes a difference of a few hundred to a few thousands points.


----------



## Bartmasta

How the hell am I suppoed to get get the resolution? 

I just checked and it's default. :/


----------



## Geoff

Bartmasta said:


> How the hell am I suppoed to get get the resolution?
> 
> I just checked and it's default. :/


When you run the benchmark, it will say the resolution.  Instead of showing us the link, just take a screenshot and make sure the resolution and specs are visible, look at mine.


And here's my updated score!


----------



## Bartmasta

thats because you have the version that costs and you bought it *cough* pirated *cough*


----------



## Geoff

Bartmasta said:


> thats because you have the version that costs and you bought it *cough* pirated *cough*


No, even the free demo version has that screen, you just can't change it.

And for your information the CD Key for 3DMark06 came with the Asus Rampage Formula motherboard that I bought, and I have a 3DMark Vantage CD Key that came with my 4870 X2.


----------



## mep916

Bartmasta said:


> thats because you have the version that costs and you bought it *cough* pirated *cough*



Most of the members here purchase all their software legally, so I don't know why you would draw that conclusion.


----------



## Bartmasta

my free version doesnt show the score, it only does on the internet


----------



## tlarkin

Well, how do you guys think I can improve my score?  I am running zero over clocks.  I am skeptical to over clock at the moment because my BIOS is not the most up to date version and the bios flash utility is not vista compatible, and I admit I am too lazy to make a custom boot CD to flash it.  Well, I would have to make the boot disk on a different machine anyway because the software won't run in vista.

I will have to check Asus's web page again when I get home, but last I checked and downloaded the "vista compatible one" it would not run at all, and gave the error message that it wasn't compatible.


----------



## Bartmasta

tlarkin said:


> Well, how do you guys think I can improve my score?  I am running zero over clocks.  I am skeptical to over clock at the moment because my BIOS is not the most up to date version and the bios flash utility is not vista compatible, and I admit I am too lazy to make a custom boot CD to flash it.  Well, I would have to make the boot disk on a different machine anyway because the software won't run in vista.
> 
> I will have to check Asus's web page again when I get home, but last I checked and downloaded the "vista compatible one" it would not run at all, and gave the error message that it wasn't compatible.



You can overclock your gfx card with rivatuner, a program. 

Also will this do?


----------



## tlarkin

I am hitting mid 14,000s with no over clocks and my card came with the EVGA precision software which allows over clocks and fan speed control.  I can also over clock my RAM.  I have stock cooling minus a HSF that is after market but rather basic, but it has heat pipes in it.


----------



## Calibretto

mep916 said:


> Most of the members here purchase all their software legally


----------



## Bartmasta

Calibretto said:


>



I c whut u did thar


----------



## Geoff

Bartmasta said:


> my free version doesnt show the score, it only does on the internet


I know, my point is it shows the resolution!  So take the online score and shrink it down, then take a screen shot where the score on the web page is right next to the resolution and specs on 3DMark.


----------



## Bartmasta

thats what i just did


----------



## Geoff

Bartmasta said:


> thats what i just did


Sorry, I didn't see that when I posted


----------



## Bartmasta

Can you add me now?


----------



## Kornowski

Kornowski said:


> Thanks Geoff!
> 
> BTW, I have SLI.



You told me to point this out again


----------



## Jerrick

Small OC.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Well, I didn't do as good as I thought I would. Mostly my CPU and motherboard are causing some bottlenecking with my 9600GSO.

Anyway, I got a 7702. And I think I may purchase a license for 3DMark! I like it!


----------



## Vizy

voyagerfan99 said:


> Well, I didn't do as good as I thought I would. Mostly my CPU and motherboard are causing some bottlenecking with my 9600GSO.
> 
> Anyway, I got a 7702. And I think I may purchase a license for 3DMark! I like it!



It is great to see people actually buying a license and giving support when you can just pirate it and feel guilty.


----------



## Bartmasta

Vizy93 said:


> It is great to see people actually buying a license and giving support when you can just pirate it and feel guilty.


----------



## Kornowski

Kornowski said:


> You told me to point this out again



lol


----------



## Dystopia

I'll download 3dmark when I get to the library next time. But I doubt I'll get anything over 3000, IF even THAT!!


----------



## Ethan3.14159

> I'll download 3dmark when I get to the library next time. But I doubt I'll get anything over 3000, IF even THAT!!



If my friends piece of junk computer with an amd 1.8GHz single core, 1gb ddr, and an ati 2600XT can get 3900, you shouldn't have any problem getting 4000.


----------



## wiwazevedo




----------



## Kornowski

Not putting your score down, but it's nice to know that 'old gen' stuff can still pull it's weight!

Is your card OC'ed? You'll gain a few hundred more if you do.


----------



## wiwazevedo

haha not so much old gen, more like "cheap", "inexpensive", "ancient"

im new to oc'ing and im not going to reveal how I oc'ed my cpu cuz I think a few of you will laugh at me.... how should I go about oc'ing my 260 haha

and im only 1000 off your score! with 1 vid card I might add


----------



## Calibretto

Kornowski said:


> Not putting your score down, but it's nice to know that 'old gen' stuff can still pull it's weight!


It's not that old of a system. It's an E8400 which is still pretty popular.


----------



## Kornowski

Cheap and inexpensive are the same thing. Still, it scored 17,200 so I'm happy!

Your CPU is at 4Ghz, it says right there.


----------



## Kornowski

Calibretto said:


> It's not that old of a system. It's an E8400 which is still pretty popular.




Oh, no. I was on about my PC. With my GTS' being as good as the new nVidia cards. Also, the 65nm Quads, vs the new 45nm Duals.


----------



## Bartmasta

I'm going to try and overclock to 3.4, and overclock my gpu to its limits. I want 11000 so badly.


----------



## Intel_man

Bartmasta said:


> I'm going to try and overclock to 3.4, and overclock my gpu to its limits. I want 11000 so badly.



With the 9600GT, you're not getting any higher than 750 without it lagging...


----------



## Bartmasta

my max settings for the gpu that were stable for 3dmark were 750 / 2190 / 1825


----------



## Geoff

Scores updated.


----------



## wiwazevedo

Kornowski said:


> Oh, no. I was on about my PC. With my GTS' being as good as the new nVidia cards. Also, the 65nm Quads, vs the new 45nm Duals.



ooohhhhhhhhhh
I thought you were talking about mine hahaah
I was calling my own rig cheap! sorry about that!


----------



## wiwazevedo

after a gpu overclock. anything over 18000 is good enough for me.


----------



## Kornowski

[-0MEGA-];1131786 said:
			
		

> Scores updated.



I keep telling you. I have SLI! lol


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> I keep telling you. I have SLI! lol



sigh..... Updated.


----------



## Dystopia

Hmmm, if the PCW score is the same as the 3dmark06, then ill run it... my score right now is like 3450? at least but at 1024x768


----------



## Bartmasta

oh i love you winter

Normally I was getting 25 'C idle and 70 'C load in orthos

I INCREASED voltage but opened my window and used a reg fan for intake and now 9 'C idle and 38 'C load 

LLOLOLOLOLOLOL

im going for 5 ghz

bai guys

i need to increase voltage by 0.025 everytime i go up by 100 mhz (like 1.4 to 1.425V)


----------



## wiwazevedo

[-0MEGA-];1132092 said:
			
		

> sigh..... Updated.



bbububububut you forgot me!


----------



## Bartmasta

Aww I got to 3.5 but I got a crash

0x44

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms793442.aspx

is it the cpu causing it?

temps were only 4 'C higher


----------



## Bartmasta

11015 WOO I BROKE 11000 YES

Damn it was hard but I'm proud. I'm beating someone's score that has same cpu but a 9800gtx+ and I have a 9600 gt 

Had to overclock my cpu which was hard because it's never stable and pretty hot. 

If I am able to oc to 4ghz maybe I can get 12 k.


----------



## ScOuT

[-0MEGA-] can you delete my other score? That graphics card is long gone now. Thanks


----------



## mac550

WOOHOO! i finaly broke the 16000 mark







Bartmasta said:


> 11015 WOO I BROKE 11000 YES
> 
> Damn it was hard but I'm proud. I'm beating someone's score that has same cpu but a 9800gtx+ and I have a 9600 gt



OC your CPU and GPU more, you should get like at least 12000


----------



## Bartmasta

are you kidding? My cpu and gpu are at their limits, and if you look at the scores you can see that I'm beating people with a similar setup.

My cpu is unstable at 3.4 ghz with 1.45 V but I went to 3.45 with 1.475 V! Stock is 1.4V. Even though temps were cool AMD's aren't so good at OC so it wasn't stable. 

A stock 9600 gt is 650 / 1800 / 1650. I had it at 750 / 2190 / 1825. That is a huge overclock, don't tell me I can get 12000, cause it's impossible. 

I think with stock settings I had around 10000, I oc and I got it to 11000 which is pretty big for me, cause AMD is poor at overclocking. I might try to get 3.6, or higher stable but I got a BSOD, error 0x44


----------



## tlarkin

Bartmasta said:


> 11015 WOO I BROKE 11000 YES
> 
> Damn it was hard but I'm proud. I'm beating someone's score that has same cpu but a 9800gtx+ and I have a 9600 gt
> 
> Had to overclock my cpu which was hard because it's never stable and pretty hot.
> 
> If I am able to oc to 4ghz maybe I can get 12 k.




Dude, clean up your desktop, get rid of all those icons, optimize your processes running in the background and I bet you can probably jump 500 points.  


Also, Is there a new version (or perhaps in the full version) options that take advantage of quad-core processors?


----------



## Bartmasta

Ill try that. I'm not sure if I should really bother though... I probably won't get 12k, even if I get to 4GHZ. I went from 3.3 to 3.45 and got a 300 point diff. Mehh.


----------



## tlarkin

Well your desktop is gross to begin with and it needs cleaning anyway.


----------



## Kornowski

tlarkin said:


> Also, Is there a new version (or perhaps in the full version) options that take advantage of quad-core processors?



I'm sure 3DMark Vantage does.


----------



## mep916

tlarkin said:


> Also, Is there a new version (or perhaps in the full version) options that take advantage of quad-core processors?



Omega stated that 3DMark does take advantage of multi-core processors. Never bothered to investigate for myself.


----------



## Bartmasta

tlarkin said:


> Well your desktop is gross to begin with and it needs cleaning anyway.



I use a wallpaper i just made it black cause I thought it would maybe increase score slightly 

yeah but my icons are all messed up


----------



## tlarkin

Kornowski said:


> I'm sure 3DMark Vantage does.



Possibly, but I don't think the 2006 version of 3dmark really takes advantage of all 4 cores of my processor, as I think that most software doesn't take advantage of all my comps cores.



> Omega stated that 3DMark does take advantage of multi-core processors. Never bothered to investigate for myself.



Well, if Omega said then.......

yeah I am curious.  I need to update all my drivers and tweak my system still.  I mean I can play Fallout 3 and full settings with 60fps and Left 4 Dead at like 100fps and CSS at over 150fps, so its not like I am really wanting to push my system that much further.  I don't think it needs it and I don't think it would make a difference.



> I use a wallpaper i just made it black cause I thought it would maybe increase score slightly
> 
> yeah but my icons are all messed up



All those rendered icons take up resources, as well as 3D desktops and other eye candy, and yes they take up Open GL resources.  If you want better bench mark scores you should clear all that stuff off, have no icons on your desktop, no 3D effects, no widgets, just a plain old desktop.  Then take out all those processes from running in the background.  It will make a difference.


----------



## Shane

there should be a new 3D Mark Vantage thread created and made a sticky below the 3D Mark 06 one.


----------



## mep916

tlarkin said:


> Well, if Omega said then.......



I'll take his word for it, although I'd love to prove him wrong. 



tlarkin said:


> yeah I am curious.  I need to update all my drivers and tweak my system still.  I mean I can play Fallout 3 and full settings with 60fps and Left 4 Dead at like 100fps and CSS at over 150fps, so its not like I am really wanting to push my system that much further.  I don't think it needs it and I don't think it would make a difference.



That's great performance. Read the release notes for the latest nVidia driver and see if there's anything different that applies to you.


----------



## Geoff

mep916 said:


> Omega stated that 3DMark does take advantage of multi-core processors. Never bothered to investigate for myself.





tlarkin said:


> Possibly, but I don't think the 2006 version of 3dmark really takes advantage of all 4 cores of my processor, as I think that most software doesn't take advantage of all my comps cores.
> 
> 
> Well, if Omega said then.......



Direct from Futuremark:



> Both CPU tests rely on AI, physics and game logic to generate a multi-threaded workload that can be distributed on multiple processors, cores or even on a single processor. Aegia PhysX library and D* Lite path finding AI algorithm are used to produce demanding CPU loads. Tests are run in a fixed frame rate of 2FPS for more equal CPU loading. Resolution is locked to 640x480 to decrease GFX influence of performance. The shader profile is locked to 2_0 and no dynamic shadows are used.



While it doesn't say directly it utilizes all 4 cores, it leads to believe that it can utilize more then 2 processors/cores.  I (as well as others) also noticed a significant improvement going from a dual core to a quad core (i.e. E6400 to Q6600 when both are at the same speed).


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> I'll take his word for it, although I'd love to prove him wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> That's great performance. Read the release notes for the latest nVidia driver and see if there's anything different that applies to you.



I'm going to test out the 180.84's tomorrow. They're supposed to give a fair bit more.


----------



## Bartmasta

Omega can you update the scores?


----------



## Shane

mac550 said:


> WOOHOO! i finaly broke the 16000 mark



very nice Mac,SLI GTs realy do pump up that score. 



Kornowski said:


> I'm sure 3DMark Vantage does.



we better get it dan uh? like i said there should be a sticky 3d mark vantage score post above this one.


----------



## Kornowski

I'll take a look see how big it is to DL, I have a limit, so if it's big I won't be able to get it.


----------



## tlarkin

Kornowski said:


> I'll take a look see how big it is to DL, I have a limit, so if it's big I won't be able to get it.



You  have a limit?  What kind of commie crap is that?


----------



## Kornowski

tlarkin said:


> You  have a limit?  What kind of commie crap is that?



Yeah, I know. Tell me about it...

I think it's like 8GB a month, between 4 people.


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, I know. Tell me about it...
> 
> I think it's like 8GB a month, between 4 people.



That's BS. Never understood why they do that. Well, I mean, I know why they do, it's just stupid.


----------



## scooter

tlarkin said:


> You  have a limit?  What kind of commie crap is that?



Classic!!


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> That's BS. Never understood why they do that. Well, I mean, I know why they do, it's just stupid.



Yeah, it's pretty lame! 

I think the contract runs out in February though, so we'll see what's around then.


----------



## tlarkin

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, I know. Tell me about it...
> 
> I think it's like 8GB a month, between 4 people.



8G total bandwidth or downloads?  Hell I bet you shave off several hundred megs of packets just gaming each month online.  

I wouldn't hit that refresh button that much then lol.

Do you have like the cheapest service?


----------



## Kornowski

tlarkin said:


> 8G total bandwidth or downloads?  Hell I bet you shave off several hundred megs of packets just gaming each month online.
> 
> I wouldn't hit that refresh button that much then lol.
> 
> Do you have like the cheapest service?



Downloads. I haven't actually gamed online for a good while, but yeah, I bet you're right.

Nope, it's not the cheapest. They were Ok, then the company changed, so the contract got re-newed. Then, they upgraded our speed, then the contract got re-newed again, so we're stuck with 'em for now. Unless we buy our way out, which isn't going to happen!


----------



## funkysnair

how much do you think my 3dmark will go up once i get asus rampage and another 4850 in crossfire?

just curious


----------



## Kornowski

funkysnair said:


> how much do you think my 3dmark will go up once i get asus rampage and another 4850 in crossfire?
> 
> just curious



I'd say about 2,000 - 3,000 points.


----------



## funkysnair

not bad-!


----------



## ThatGuy16

I'd say you'd get 15-16k. Unless you get that quad up to 3.4-3.6Ghz.


----------



## funkysnair

ThatGuy16 said:


> I'd say you'd get 15-16k. Unless you get that quad up to 3.4-3.6Ghz.



yeh well i benched it with my cpu at 3.2ghz or 3.4ghz cant remember , i got something like 12,800


----------



## scooter

funkysnair said:


> how much do you think my 3dmark will go up once i get asus rampage and another 4850 in crossfire?
> 
> just curious



I wouldnt be surprised to see you get 16,000+

crossfire the cards, oc the cpu a bit more..

yepp


----------



## funkysnair

yeh-cool... looking good!

could push my cpu far with the liquid cooling also


----------



## baskoro88

That's pretty cool spec you have


----------



## mac550

Bartmasta said:


> are you kidding? My cpu and gpu are at their limits, and if you look at the scores you can see that I'm beating people with a similar setup.
> 
> My cpu is unstable at 3.4 ghz with 1.45 V but I went to 3.45 with 1.475 V! Stock is 1.4V. Even though temps were cool AMD's aren't so good at OC so it wasn't stable.
> 
> A stock 9600 gt is 650 / 1800 / 1650. I had it at 750 / 2190 / 1825. That is a huge overclock, don't tell me I can get 12000, cause it's impossible.
> 
> I think with stock settings I had around 10000, I oc and I got it to 11000 which is pretty big for me, cause AMD is poor at overclocking. I might try to get 3.6, or higher stable but I got a BSOD, error 0x44



ok fair enough, my bad.
i just would have thought you could get that chip a bit higher, but you prove me wrong.





Nevakonaza said:


> very nice Mac,SLI GTs realy do pump up that score.



Thanks, i tried to go 723/964 but it kept crashing.
Next goal is 17000, should be fun 

will closing most background apps including aero up the score a little?


----------



## shenry

CPU's at 2.4 because it downclocks when not in use.

13559! I didn't think I would get that much!


----------



## Ramodkk

funkysnair said:


> how much do you think my 3dmark will go up once i get asus rampage and another 4850 in crossfire?
> 
> just curious



I wouldn't be surprised if an extra HD4850 gives you ~4,500


----------



## scooter

shenry said:


> CPU's at 2.4 because it downclocks when not in use.
> 
> 13559! I didn't think I would get that much!



I think you can still get higher if you oc the e8400 more.

You have low voltage at 3.6--upping a tad will get you to 4ghz!!


----------



## shenry

Sure, I'll do it when I have some spare time, how much do you reckon I should up the voltage at a time? I'm on stock voltages right now.


----------



## funkysnair

baskoro88 said:


> That's pretty cool spec you have



thanx-!

there are poeple on here with alot better


----------



## Bartmasta

funkysnair said:


> thanx-!
> 
> there are poeple on here with alot better



are you kidding 

I'm a bit disapointed because everyone here has a quad and a high end graphics card but when i really think about Im happy with my rig cause it can run all my games fine

you have a good computer you should be happy


----------



## Twist86

funkysnair said:


> thanx-!
> 
> there are poeple on here with alot better




Trick is mate stop following the idiots and their "hype" all 3dmarks does with most is think "gotta upgrade" makes you think your rig is not as good as it really is.

Reason I never ran 3dmarks...I buy based off what I want...not what increases my "score"


----------



## scooter

Twist86 said:


> Trick is mate stop following the idiots and their "hype" all 3dmarks does with most is think "gotta upgrade" makes you think your rig is not as good as it really is.
> 
> Reason I never ran 3dmarks...I buy based off what I want...not what increases my "score"



..says the guy with specs that would yield less than 13K...


----------



## mac550

scooter said:


> ..says the guy with specs that would yield less than 13K...



lol


----------



## scooter

mac550 said:


> lol



Calm down..I know I know..


----------



## mac550

scooter said:


> Calm down..I know I know..



Hehe


----------



## scooter

mac550 said:


> Hehe





LOL!!!!!


----------



## funkysnair

Twist86 said:


> Trick is mate stop following the idiots and their "hype" all 3dmarks does with most is think "gotta upgrade" makes you think your rig is not as good as it really is.
> 
> Reason I never ran 3dmarks...I buy based off what I want...not what increases my "score"



mu upgrades are final-

new mobo that supports cf in full spped
2x 74gig raptors
another4850
corasir750 watt psu

then i have the computer i always wanted-ill be happy for a while!

i have wanted crossfire since i got my 4850, always wanted raid0 on raptors-didnt want to buy a new mobo but the asus p5k rpo doesnt support crossfire in full speed otherwise i wouldnt have bought it if i knew sooner


----------



## Shane

scooter said:


> ..says the guy with specs that would yield less than 13K...



we dont all get to try out super pc components like you.....you might get them and even have the cash to do so not all of us can,stop taking the piss.

leave the guy alone.


----------



## Dystopia

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, it's pretty lame!
> 
> I think the contract runs out in February though, so we'll see what's around then.



Be happy you even have high speed...we can only get it for 60/MO bucks cuz it would have ta be a conect card, so we have dial up. Unlimited downloads, but lol 4kbps average... which is why I don't have 3dmark yet 



Nevakonaza said:


> we dont all get to try out super pc components like you.....



+1...

Does anyone know if PCW rating is even CLOSE to 3dmark? I really want to get an estamite!


----------



## tlarkin

benchmarks do not reflect real world performance.  They don't measure disk I/O and they don't measure stability over time.

While, 3Dmark will tell you how much stress you can put through your system that does not mean that it will out perform others in outlandish ways.

I built my rig with the ability to do lots of things, one of them was to play the latest games.  I got a quadcore proc, and I have no regrets.  My game maps load faster online than almost everyone else.  I am almost always the first in on a server when I play FPS on line and the map changes.

I get mid to high 16k on 3Dmark stock with no hacks and no over clocks and to be honest it most likely plays any game just as well as one that would score 20k.  I get high FPS on max settings, and really high fps on medium settings.  To be honest sometimes I can't tell the difference between the high and medium settings either.  It feels and looks about the same with a few minor exceptions.

3D mark score and putting your specs in your sig are basically bragging rights.


----------



## ScOuT

tlarkin said:


> 3D mark score and putting your specs in your sig are basically bragging rights.



Well yes and no...most of us are proud of or creations we threw together and call "our" computers. Every person is different and has selected different hardware and setups. Every person spends different amounts of time tweaking his or her computer just the way they want it. I think it's great people put their rig in the sig and benchmark it


----------



## tlarkin

ScOuT said:


> Well yes and no...most of us are proud of or creations we threw together and call "our" computers. Every person is different and has selected different hardware and setups. Every person spends different amounts of time tweaking his or her computer just the way they want it. I think it's great people put their rig in the sig and benchmark it



Yeah it is cool, everyone has their hobbies.  Some are into computers, some into photography, web development, art, so on and so forth.  However, building a computer is really not a hard task, though people seemed to be over whelmed by it, nor does it require you to know and understand the fully inter workings of a computer system or an operating system.  That is a good thing too, we don't need our technology to be over complicated and only have engineers be able to work on things.  20 years ago computers were pretty complicated compared to what they are now.  Even though technology has advanced and they have become more complicated they have also become way more streamlined, which makes them easier to set up and configure.

Imagine running directory services in the early 90s.  Lots and lots and lots of command line binaries to go through to create network accounts.  Today, you just point and click from a GUI.  Tomorrow, you may just speak it out loud and the computer does everything for you.

I could probably push 18k or higher with over clocks and tweaks to my rig, but for me I don't want to bother.  I could care less if those people who do so, do in fact over clock and tweak, however my main point still stands.  A benchmark does not reflect real world performance.

My quad-core processor would eat a dual core in almost any cpu intensive application, and in multi tasking.  yes, I run sometimes 4 virtual machines at once on my PC, but that would never reflect in 3Dmark at all.

3Dmark is a good way to test the machine's gaming capabilities but anything that scores over 12k probably can run 90% of games on high settings.  You don't need to have a 20k system to play all the games at high settings.


----------



## ScOuT

tlarkin said:


> My quad-core processor would eat a dual core in almost any cpu intensive application, and in multi tasking.  yes, I run sometimes 4 virtual machines at once on my PC, but that would never reflect in 3Dmark at all.
> 
> 3Dmark is a good way to test the machine's gaming capabilities but anything that scores over 12k probably can run 90% of games on high settings.  You don't need to have a 20k system to play all the games at high settings.



Oh I fully agree with you. 3Dmark06 does not even use 4 cores, that's why people get better scores with the higher dual core clock speeds. A while back I was into overclocking and trying to get every point from my machine I could...now days everything is stock speeds and works great. I cranked it up this weekend just to make sure everything was running on all 8 cylinders


----------



## Bartmasta

tlarkin said:


> However, building a computer is really not a hard task, though people seemed to be over whelmed by it, nor does it require you to know and understand the fully inter workings of a computer system or an operating system.



I don't know how to build a computer. 

I only know how to screw in the mobo and psu and install some things like cpu, gpu, ram.



tlarkin said:


> but anything that scores over 12k probably can run 90% of games on high settings.




:'(


----------



## WeatherMan

^^ Thats basically building a computer.

The only other thing you need to know is how to press the 'next' button in Windows Setup, and if you're installing vista its even easier lol.


----------



## Bartmasta

You have to plug in some stuff I believe. Like HDD, Dvd -drive, psu, ehh usb ports in front.


----------



## scooter

Nevakonaza said:


> we dont all get to try out super pc components like you.....you might get them and even have the cash to do so not all of us can,stop taking the piss.
> 
> leave the guy alone.



Calm down do I have to use sarcasm tags on every post..

I wasnt harrassing anyone.



Elimin8or said:


> +1...



Same to you man...sarcasm tags!!! geez


----------



## ScOuT

Bartmasta said:


> You have to plug in some stuff I believe. Like HDD, Dvd -drive, psu, ehh usb ports in front.



Your a Platinum member with close to 600 posts and you have no idea what you need to plug in? 

LOL...you crack me up man

I don't mean that bad in any way...I actually laughed sitting here in my office


----------



## Bartmasta

ScOuT said:


> Your a Platinum member with close to 600 posts and you have no idea what you need to plug in?
> 
> LOL...you crack me up man
> 
> I don't mean that bad in any way...I actually laughed sitting here in my office



lol. what's so funny? 

I've had my computer built because I was a complete noob in computers, and had no intention of building because I was sure I'd break something.

When I get a new rig I'm gonna built it all by myself. I just have to read some guide and I'll know what to plug in where. 

The only problem will be the endless amount of wires in my rig, lol.

oh and I need to find out how to install the OS, it's very easy right?


----------



## tlarkin

There is only one way a SATA cable can plug in, and only one way your RAM snaps in.  You would have to force it the wrong way, they are pretty dumbed down when you assemble the parts in a case.


When you get into things like water cooling and things like that it gets a bit more advanced but you are always buying a kit and following instructions.  There are of course the few out there that innovate and build from scratch them self in such third party add ons, but that doesn't mean they could design a motherboard.

Buying a bunch of computer parts and assembling them in a case is way easy, in fact I would say loading an OS is probably harder than that.


----------



## Geoff

tlarkin said:


> 3D mark score and putting your specs in your sig are basically bragging rights.


This is a computer forum, so having your specs in your sig tell others what you have which could be for bragging rights, but is also to help members when you make a thread with a question, we have a better idea as to what the issue is knowing what hardware and/or OS you are running.

You'd see the same thing on other forums, photography forums have their cameras and lenses in their sig, cell phone forums have their cell phones in their sig, etc.

Anyways, let's get BACK ON TOPIC guys!


----------



## Bartmasta

omega can you update my score? i posted sccrnshto page 29


----------



## just a noob

how does core i7 affect 3dmark06 in terms of score, oh well, hopefully by the end of january i can have my computer up and running


----------



## tlarkin

[-0MEGA-];1133316 said:
			
		

> This is a computer forum, so having your specs in your sig tell others what you have which could be for bragging rights, but is also to help members when you make a thread with a question, we have a better idea as to what the issue is knowing what hardware and/or OS you are running.
> 
> You'd see the same thing on other forums, photography forums have their cameras and lenses in their sig, cell phone forums have their cell phones in their sig, etc.
> 
> Anyways, let's get BACK ON TOPIC guys!



Who is to say people don't come here to brag in the first place, this thread is kind of about bragging.  Not that I have anything against it, and I put my system up against everyone else's.  I just don't want do discourage people from having to have the top of the line hardware to play COD4, or whatever.   

3Dmark06 is old and out dated and it barely reflects what most modern hardware rigs can run.  If it were to utilize all four cores of my processor along with its 12MB of Cache, and actually thread out instruction sets to it with out falter, I could see my rig out performing all dual core machines.  

So, don't feel like you need to upgrade because 3Dmark won't boost your 12k score to a 14k score.  You can still play video games.

As for the enthusiast that likes to over clock and tweak and push it to the limit (queue 80s song), then go for it.  I could care less and yes, that is what this thread is about.  Posting your scores and improving them.


----------



## scooter

Ban him^^^


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

tlarkin said:


> Who is to say people don't come here to brag in the first place, this thread is kind of about bragging.  Not that I have anything against it, and I put my system up against everyone else's.  I just don't want do discourage people from having to have the top of the line hardware to play COD4, or whatever.
> 
> 3Dmark06 is old and out dated and it barely reflects what most modern hardware rigs can run.  If it were to utilize all four cores of my processor along with its 12MB of Cache, and actually thread out instruction sets to it with out falter, I could see my rig out performing all dual core machines.
> 
> So, don't feel like you need to upgrade because 3Dmark won't boost your 12k score to a 14k score.  You can still play video games.
> 
> As for the enthusiast that likes to over clock and tweak and push it to the limit (queue 80s song), then go for it.  I could care less and yes, that is what this thread is about.  Posting your scores and improving them.



Just quit whining.


----------



## Ramodkk

@ tlarkin: Well of course this thread is about bragging! The purpose of this thread is simple. It's to compete with ourselves (otherwise there'd be no point in having a list of ranks) and improve our "performance" in gaming as you said. As well as comparing and contrasting our setups to get an idea. I agree that this may not be accurate in terms of real world applications but hell! It serves as a good little-hobby for the forumers.

Honestly, I don't see a problem with this thread (not saying you do)


----------



## scooter

We should allow people to use 3dmark2001 scores..

we'd all be 50000+


----------



## Bartmasta

scooter said:


> We should allow people to use 3dmark2001 scores..
> 
> we'd all be 50000+



2001?

I have 3dmark03

I think I would get around 35000


----------



## scooter

Bartmasta said:


> 2001?
> 
> I have 3dmark03
> 
> I think I would get around 35000



Yeh,.

2001, 2003, 2005, 2006, vantage...


----------



## ThatGuy16

Bragging? I almost got 21k with a *4.6**Ghz* dual core.

[/brag]

Alright on a side note, i tried to boot my normal benching settings for 4.6 today, and it was a no-go. 

I'll get it... though i'm thinking about going i7


----------



## wiwazevedo

[-0MEGA-];1133316 said:
			
		

> This is a computer forum, so having your specs in your sig tell others what you have which could be for bragging rights, but is also to help members when you make a thread with a question, we have a better idea as to what the issue is knowing what hardware and/or OS you are running.
> 
> You'd see the same thing on other forums, photography forums have their cameras and lenses in their sig, cell phone forums have their cell phones in their sig, etc.
> 
> Anyways, let's get BACK ON TOPIC guys!



speaking of bragging rights,
update my rank porfavor?
(page 28)


----------



## wiwazevedo

tlarkin said:


> push it to the limit (queue 80s song)



aahahahahahhahahha


----------



## Geoff

wiwazevedo said:


> speaking of bragging rights,
> update my rank porfavor?
> (page 28)


I update them when I have a chance, i'll probably get to it on Thursday.


----------



## mep916

scooter said:


> Ban him^^^



Pfft. 



scooter said:


> We should allow people to use 3dmark2001 scores..
> 
> we'd all be 50000+



Start a thread. I'll post my score.


----------



## wiwazevedo

[-0MEGA-];1133485 said:
			
		

> I update them when I have a chance, i'll probably get to it on Thursday.



thanks
no worries


----------



## scooter

mep916 said:


> Pfft.
> 
> 
> Start a thread. I'll post my score.



Pffft!

Okay! lol/..


----------



## Dystopia

scooter said:


> Calm down do I have to use sarcasm tags on every post..
> 
> I wasnt harrassing anyone.
> 
> Same to you man...sarcasm tags!!! geez



Lol, i menat +1 to not all of us get smokin fast equipment *FOR WORK*, just look at my PC, id get what, around 3-4k?



ramodkk said:


> @ tlarkin: *Well of course this thread is about bragging!* The purpose of this thread is simple. It's to compete with ourselves (otherwise there'd be no point in having a list of ranks) and improve our "performance" in gaming as you said. As well as comparing and contrasting our setups to get an idea. I agree that this may not be accurate in terms of real world applications but hell! It serves as a good little-hobby for the forumers.
> 
> Honestly, I don't see a problem with this thread (not saying you do)



Not me. I CAN'T BRAG 

Im gonna attempt to dl that 500MB file on dial up ROFL! it will probably finish it 30+ hours!


----------



## scooter

Elimin8or said:


> Lol, i menat +1 to not all of us get smokin fast equipment *FOR WORK*, just look at my PC, id get what, around 3-4k?!



..

I am kinda spoiled...

You would get way more than 3-4K...


----------



## tlarkin

Next time you over clock your machine for 3Dmark scores you HAVE to play this song while you are doing it, or you will be banned from the thread

[YT]BhsTmiK7Q2M[/YT]


----------



## Bartmasta

tlarkin said:


> next time you over clock your machine for 3dmark scores you have to play this song while you are doing it, or you will be banned from the thread
> 
> [yt]bhstmik7q2m[/yt]



YES

r


----------



## scooter

Fail^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^fail!


----------



## Geoff

Guys can we get back on topic here, this isn't a discussion thread, it's to post screenshots of our 3DMark06 scores and receive feedback on them.  I don't feel like going through all these pages of just replies back and forth when I'm trying to update the scores.


----------



## wiwazevedo




----------



## newgunner

Hi i'm new to this forum but i wanted to post my system up after comparing mine to the ones currently listed.

I had amd fusion on while benchmarking but it only increased my usual score by a couple hundred.

CPU: Phenom 9600 BE / GPU: Sapphire HD 3850 512mb
EDIT: Forgot i had fraps on during benchmark lol.


----------



## Kornowski

I'll throw up some new scores when I get it installed again, I just clocked my GPU's a little higher;


----------



## mac550




----------



## Kornowski

Wow! 1.472v! What temps are you getting?

Nice score though!


----------



## Respital

Kornowski said:


> I'll throw up some new scores when I get it installed again, I just clocked my GPU's a little higher;



Get the new version of EVGA Precision, you should be able to adjust your fan speeds.


----------



## Geoff

Don't worry, i'll get around to updating it at some point.


----------



## Kornowski

Respital said:


> Get the new version of EVGA Precision, you should be able to adjust your fan speeds.



I've adjusted them with Rivatuner, but I'll check it out, thanks!

EDIT: What nVidia Drivers do you guys use? I'm using the 180.84's at the moment.


----------



## Kornowski

Wasn't completely stable;


----------



## Dystopia

So, I FINALLY was able to download 3dmark06. Problem is, my computer is not hooked up to the internet! Anyway to get the score with OUT having ti be online? Dragging it to my brothers room would be SUCH a hassle...


----------



## mac550

Kornowski said:


> Wow! 1.472v! What temps are you getting?
> 
> Nice score though!



i no, i had to put it that high, my mobo make the system really unstable with it any lower, it was ideling at about 40 load 55, way too high for my liking but yeah, ill get WC then ill do some real OC'ing


----------



## Dystopia

I got it figured out. first run I got a score of 5549. Oced my 8600GTS to 750 core and 1014 mem with rivatuner, ran 3dmark again, and now I get 5648. I think my CPU is bottlenecking seriously, cuz i got an average FPS of like 0.5 during the cpu tests...

I will post pics tomorrow. Could someone tell me what good temps are for my card on load? Thanks. Also, anyways to get a higher score in general? I already have my proc oced to 2.28, stock is 2.1. The max voltage is 1.35V, and stock is 1.30. Also, my computer is not CPU is not stable at 2.29 

Omega, if you want you can already update me into the scores. I'll understand if you need to see the screen shot first. I just have dial-up and no time right now. My CPU is the Athlon 64 X2 4000+ and i've got the 8600GTS


----------



## Geoff

Scores have been updated.

Mac, I didn't add your score because I couldn't see what resolution the benchmark was run at, and it seems a bit high for an 8800GT so I'd just like to see the settings.


----------



## Dystopia

and what about me?? Just kdding here is my screenshot:






I was not expecting 5648 though...

I have everything the way its supposed to be, right? So my GFX is and 8600GTS and I have the 4000+ for CPU.


----------



## Shane

[-0MEGA-];1145348 said:
			
		

> Scores have been updated.
> 
> Mac, I didn't add your score because I couldn't see what resolution the benchmark was run at, and it seems a bit high for an 8800GT so I'd just like to see the settings.



Mac has 2 GTs in SLI,i think that score is good.

OMEGA could you update the scores and add mine?






[/IMG]


*12,600*
Thanks


----------



## scooter

I think this thread should be retired and a new one started using Vantage. 

3DMark06 is less than 3weeks away from being 3 years old now.

Vantage was released in April 08' so we are already way behind on the latest program....just my thoughts...


----------



## Shane

scooter said:


> I think this thread should be retired and a new one started using Vantage.
> 
> 3DMark06 is less than 3weeks away from being 3 years old now.
> 
> Vantage was released in April 08' so we are already way behind on the latest program....just my thoughts...



i said a few weeks back we should still keep the 3d mark 06 thread going but create a separate new post for Vantage scores. 

i cant be bothered with doing a vantage test though,us members with budget and just about affordable rigs wont pull much marks in vantage anyway


----------



## scooter

Nevakonaza said:


> i said a few weeks back we should still keep the 3d mark 06 thread going but create a separate new post for Vantage scores.
> 
> i cant be bothered with doing a vantage test,us members with affordable rigs wont pull much marks in vantage anyway.



Yeah, right now my old Toshiba laptop would crash on Vantage.

even still though, jut because some people have 'lesser' rigs doesn't mean we shouldn't run it.

I guess we could run a 2001 thread too...than everyone would be winners.


----------



## StrangleHold




----------



## scooter

why do I feel like thats the first x3 test I've seen!!

Cool!!


----------



## StrangleHold

I think it is. I was going to bump it to 3.2 and raise the clocks on my card. But I got over 12000, what the hell. Not bad for it.

Done alittle better this time. Same clocks.


----------



## Shane

Calibretto,how does your system manage to pull 15K? your system is basicly the same as mine exept you have 9800GT which is a 8800GT and icant manage to pull 13k?
or is there a major problem with my system?


----------



## mep916

Nice scores Stranglehold. Good to see a Phenom in the mix.


----------



## Dystopia

Hey guys, is there anyway I can up my score? My temps on the GPU are 80 *C under heavy load, and cpu temps are 51 *C under heavy load. They are both OCed already. Any way I can get higher score, other than the obvious of buying new stuff?


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> Calibretto,how does your system manage to pull 15K? your system is basicly the same as mine exept you have 9800GT which is a 8800GT and icant manage to pull 13k?
> or is there a major problem with my system?



Craig's SM3.0 score is higher than yours for some reason, try OC'ing your GT a little.


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Craig's SM3.0 score is higher than yours for some reason, try OC'ing your GT a little.



it just doesnt make sense though i mean if you compare the 8800GT - 9800GT on GPU review they are the same!

and even if i was to overclock my GT,i still wont be able to pull those marks


----------



## StrangleHold

mep916 said:


> Nice scores Stranglehold. Good to see a Phenom in the mix.


 
12335


----------



## mac550

[-0MEGA-];1145348 said:
			
		

> Scores have been updated.
> 
> Mac, I didn't add your score because I couldn't see what resolution the benchmark was run at, and it seems a bit high for an 8800GT so I'd just like to see the settings.



oh poo i forgot that, i did run it at default settings, ill run it again


----------



## N3crosis

tlarkin said:


> Who is to say people don't come here to brag in the first place, this thread is kind of about bragging.  Not that I have anything against it, and I put my system up against everyone else's.  I just don't want do discourage people from having to have the top of the line hardware to play COD4, or whatever.
> 
> 3Dmark06 is old and out dated and it barely reflects what most modern hardware rigs can run.  If it were to utilize all four cores of my processor along with its 12MB of Cache, and actually thread out instruction sets to it with out falter, I could see my rig out performing all dual core machines.
> 
> So, don't feel like you need to upgrade because 3Dmark won't boost your 12k score to a 14k score.  You can still play video games.
> 
> As for the enthusiast that likes to over clock and tweak and push it to the limit (queue 80s song), then go for it.  I could care less and yes, that is what this thread is about.  Posting your scores and improving them.



Although it kills me to say this, I agree with you.


----------



## Geoff

tlarkin said:


> 3Dmark06 is old and out dated and it barely reflects what most modern hardware rigs can run.  If it were to utilize all four cores of my processor along with its 12MB of Cache, and actually thread out instruction sets to it with out falter, I could see my rig out performing all dual core machines.
> .


While it isn't the most recent version, 3DMark Vantage is horrible as it can only be run once, and it has different scores based on if you run it in different modes.


----------



## Shane

[-0MEGA-];1147121 said:
			
		

> While it isn't the most recent version, 3DMark Vantage is horrible as it can only be run once, and it has different scores based on if you run it in different modes.



i dont like Vantage at all,you need a super expensive system to get a decent score from it.








[/IMG]


> *BTW:Omega....dont bother updating my score yet....im going to be adding more ram,and overclocking my gfx card so il re-run 3d mark and update the score later.
> 
> thanks*


----------



## Intel_man

^^ That picture is soo epic. 


Under common, it says the CPU is QX9650. LOL!!!!

and the fastest Computer score has a E6600 CPU and a 8800GT!! hahahahaha


----------



## cpt.obvious

I did mine on Friday and I got 21070!! WOOT!


----------



## just a noob

lol i have a hard time believing that they got 34k out of one graphics card/dual core, probably set with an i7 965, and a pair of 4870x2's


----------



## Mez

My old 5000+/2900gt setup. All stock, no overclocking . I think I hit like 11k with overclocking


----------



## Dystopia

When's he gonna update? I wanna see my score on the list (at the bottom...)


----------



## cpt.obvious

Okay, I just redid the test and achieved better than my older scores!!! I can no go to bed lol Just for the record, I have XP, I use windowblinds and achieved the Vista look. Oh and yes I am married to Angelina Jolie. I don't see an i7 up there. Perhaps I should be the first?


----------



## jevery

First build for me.  Less than 24 hours old.


----------



## Shane

jevery said:


> First build for me.  Less than 24 hours old.



that score seems low...i think something isnt right.


----------



## Ramodkk

Yeah, it's on the low side. 

I got ~10,500 with an E2160 @ 2.7GHz and a HD3870

But again, it's not a Quad so the score itself is not really that bad. Definitely has more potential with OC though.


----------



## jevery

I'm comfortable in the middle of the pack.  I'd be tempted to spend more money if I was upper tier.  I really know very little about tweaking for performance, but I'll learn.


----------



## Shane

Yay i overclocked my GT some and went from 12,600 3d marks to 13,349






Omega could you now update my score thanks mate


----------



## cpt.obvious

no body commented on my good work.


----------



## just a noob

your scores a are little bit low, i mean someone set a record of like 26k marks with one graphics card and a core 2 quad


----------



## Shane

just a noob said:


> your scores a are little bit low, i mean someone set a record of like 26k marks with one graphics card and a core 2 quad



yup i also though that for an I7 i dont think its that impressive 

22605 -- [-0MEGA-] (Q9550 / 4870 X2)


----------



## just a noob

maybe if you up the i7 to around 5ghz for a short burst, then graphics cards to artifacting point, you'll get a world record?
edit: here is proof that you can do 5ghz on air  http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=209181


----------



## Geoff

Nevakonaza said:


> yup i also though that for an I7 i dont think its that impressive
> 
> 22605 -- [-0MEGA-] (Q9550 / 4870 X2)


Wait, why did you quote my score? lol


----------



## bomberboysk

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9321060

16,526- Rig in signature.


----------



## cpt.obvious

just a noob said:


> your scores a are little bit low, i mean someone set a record of like 26k marks with one graphics card and a core 2 quad



So what do you think is wrong?


----------



## Shane

maybe its because your at 3.3Ghz cpu speed  OMEGA is at 4.1Ghz and comes second in our list.

dunno tbh


----------



## cpt.obvious

Well, i really don't know EXACTLY how to overclock yet.


----------



## cpt.obvious

Well here are my specs. After tweaking my CPU a bit and turn up my gpu's.


----------



## Shane

we need a mod to update the score


----------



## Geoff

Nevakonaza said:


> we need a mod to update the score


Why?  I've been updating it every 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Shane

i think you missed mine my friend 

my screenshot is on pg 41


*13,349*

thanks omega


----------



## Dystopia

which is why im not on the list yet? JK  

soon i will have the 5200+, so my score will be boosted by a bit. i might break the 6000 mark(for me, that's an acheivement). If not, i'll OC it  we will see. But if you don't mind omega, put in my score cuz i wanna see myself!


----------



## Shane

Elimin8or said:


> which is why im not on the list yet? JK
> 
> soon i will have the 5200+, so my score will be boosted by a bit. i might break the 6000 mark(for me, that's an acheivement). If not, i'll OC it  we will see. But if you don't mind omega, put in my score cuz i wanna see myself!



overclock your gts too.


----------



## Geoff

Nevakonaza said:


> i think you missed mine my friend
> 
> my screenshot is on pg 41
> 
> 
> *13,349*
> 
> thanks omega


No I didn't miss it, I haven't updated them since page 38.  When people keep asking me to update it just makes me not want to update the thread at all, or at least do it like once a month.


----------



## Shane

[-0MEGA-];1154555 said:
			
		

> No I didn't miss it, I haven't updated them since page 38.  When people keep asking me to update it just makes me not want to update the thread at all, or at least do it like once a month.



alright just chill,im sorry i didnt know when you last updated it.

i think that if it were my post i created i would update it everytime a member submits hes/hers results keeping on top of things so then there wouldnt of been any of this in the first place


----------



## Dystopia

Nevakonaza said:


> overclock your gts too.



I did. stock is 650, i have it at 775/750, not sure right now. And the temps go as high as 80 *C, but only when im in the mountian with the aliens in crysis, which is the most demanding game that I have. Can't wait for the new proc, then I might be able to set up the shaders!

Just wanted to know, Omega, how often do you update the scores? every 10 pages or every few weeks?


----------



## Droogie

Just hit 3.5GHz, here are my newest scores.


----------



## smoothjk

Not sure if this is being updated anymore, but here's my score with my new Phenom 9950 at 3.0 and my 4870 1gb at 800/1000. Modest overclocks for stabililty. =)


----------



## Geoff

*Scores Updated*


@smoothjk, I can't see what resolution and settings this was run at.


----------



## jevery

.
Another update


----------



## Geoff

It will be another 2 weeks or so before I update it again.


----------



## Ramodkk

Nevakonaza said:


> i think that if it were my post i created i would update it everytime a member submits hes/hers results keeping on top of things so then there wouldnt of been any of this in the first place



Well, I don't think Geoff has the time to stay in the computer all day checking pages and pages of scores and editing the ranks post. 

I agree it should be done every set amount of days/weeks. Updating it every time a member submits a new score would be crazy...


----------



## Geoff

ramodkk said:


> Well, I don't think Geoff has the time to stay in the computer all day checking pages and pages of scores and editing the ranks post.
> 
> I agree it should be done every set amount of days/weeks. Updating it every time a member submits a new score would be crazy...


Often times when I do post on the forum it's when I'm doing something else, and don't want to take 15 minutes to edit the ranks.  Anyways, I try to do it at least once every 2 weeks.


----------



## Dystopia

ok omega. before long i'll br posting a new score as i do have a new proc


----------



## smoothjk

[-0MEGA-];1155041 said:
			
		

> *Scores Updated*
> 
> 
> @smoothjk, I can't see what resolution and settings this was run at.



Aw crap, gonna have to do it again then. Everything was default (1280x1024), but I'll try to post something better.


----------



## cpt.obvious

WOOT number 3! Gosh, I sure gotta find a way to get my numbers up. That is low huh.


----------



## Shane

cpt.obvious said:


> WOOT number 3! Gosh, I sure gotta find a way to get my numbers up. That is low huh.



congrats! 

thanks for updating score omega,btw next time you update you should remove Scooter from the rank list,hes no longer a member of this forum.


----------



## cpt.obvious

Thank you! I'll try finding an how too on to oc. I was pointed to an how to OC 920 but when I tried it, It kept crashing. Meh, what can ya do.


----------



## ThatGuy16

no! i lost top 3 

You wait till i get my skillz on the furry of i7


----------



## cpt.obvious

ThatGuy16 said:


> no! i lost top 3
> 
> You wait till i get my skillz on the furry of i7



haha, wait till EYE get skillz on my i7. oh baby oh baby.


----------



## Geoff

cpt.obvious said:


> WOOT number 3! Gosh, I sure gotta find a way to get my numbers up. That is low huh.


Don't even think about it, if you beat me I just won't post your score.


----------



## cpt.obvious

[-0MEGA-];1155688 said:
			
		

> Don't even think about it, if you beat me I just won't post your score.



...BRING IT ON!! It's on omega, Oh it's on! Be afraid, be very afriad...........


----------



## Shane

cpt.obvious said:


> ...BRING IT ON!! It's on omega, Oh it's on



haha you just watch some new member thats just joined come in here and beat all of us to first place


----------



## Geoff

Oh it's on... it's on.


----------



## cpt.obvious

Yea that would suck MAJOR if some noob to CF came an wiped me out. 


BRING IT OMEGA!
Remember my name, you'll cursing it later.


----------



## Intel_man

cpt.obvious... you can easily go pass 4GHz with the Rampage II Extreme...

PS. OC EVEN HIGHER THAN SUPERCLOCKED for GPU.


----------



## cpt.obvious

Intel_man said:


> cpt.obvious... you can easily go pass 4GHz with the Rampage II Extreme...
> 
> PS. OC EVEN HIGHER THAN SUPERCLOCKED for GPU.



I'm trying to find out how though. Everytime I try, it keeps crashing.
 This is what I do......
AL Overclock tuner- Manual
BCLK Frequency - 200 MHz
DRAM Frequency - 1600 MHz
CPU Voltage - 1.35v
CPU PLL Voltage - 1.96v
QPI/DRAM Voltage - 1.35/
DRAM Voltage - 1.66
CPU Ratio Setting - 20.0
CPU Differential Amp - 800mV
C1E Support - Disabled
Intel Visualization Tech - Disabled
CPU TM - Disabled
A20M - Disabled.

That's how a How Too told to achieve the 4.0 but bloody heck it keeps crashing. like it restarts than shows LOCKED on the LCD poster.


----------



## Intel_man

Have you seen the NCIX tech tips on how to OC the Core i7?


----------



## cpt.obvious

Intel_man said:


> Have you seen the NCIX tech tips on how to OC the Core i7?



Actually I have. I'm watching it right now again.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Someone give me $600, and you'll all be put to shame!


----------



## cpt.obvious

ThatGuy16 said:


> Someone give me $600, and you'll all be put to shame!



OH!!!! Well, I think it's about that time that I maxed my credit cards out.


----------



## ThatGuy16

cpt.obvious said:


> OH!!!! Well, I think it's about that time that I maxed my credit cards out.



You better be glad *I* don't have a credit card!


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Shane

[-0MEGA-];1156244 said:
			
		

>



whats 4.2Ghz like OMEGA? damn thats a real nice OC


----------



## Geoff

It's awesome 

For some reason though my score was about the same as the one in my sig :-/


----------



## cpt.obvious

[-0MEGA-];1156296 said:
			
		

> It's awesome
> 
> For some reason though my score was about the same as the one in my sig :-/



Oh really? Dang, I cranked up my 260s a little. I don't wanna run the test yet not until I get my CPU turned up a little. I was hitting high 21s last night.  I'm getting up there omega, oh I am.....i am

this is what my 260's are at.


----------



## Shane

[-0MEGA-];1156296 said:
			
		

> It's awesome
> 
> For some reason though my score was about the same as the one in my sig :-/



its only like 1Ghz faster then im running at,nothing special lol 

i think sir you wont be needing to upgrade anytime soon 

real nice OC though.


----------



## Intel_man

cpt.obvious, did you OC your RAM?


----------



## cpt.obvious

Yea, why?


----------



## Respital

[-0MEGA-];1156296 said:
			
		

> It's awesome
> 
> For some reason though my score was about the same as the one in my sig :-/



And you wanted to stop gaming.


----------



## Geoff

Respital said:


> And you wanted to stop gaming.


haha, I know, shame on me


----------



## cpt.obvious

I read earlier that someone suggested we all play online together? I forgot for which game but I think we should get a huge tourney going on some game. Get what I'm saying? 

Sorry, random and completely off topic.


----------



## Geoff

^ I think that was COD4


----------



## cpt.obvious

[-0MEGA-];1156664 said:
			
		

> ^ I think that was COD4



Yea, I got word on it. lol Tomorrow eh? Well maybe I shall take a trip to Wal-mart and grab me a copy of COD4 and see how much I stink lol. Now if I could draw your attention to my avi... I now have a permit for camping and it says I must teabag all victims promptly.. Don't tell me I can't camp, I have a permit.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Hey guys here are my results. 24781!!


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Nevakonaza said:


> haha you just watch some new member thats just joined come in here and beat all of us to first place



Whoops my bad!


----------



## just a noob

thats not really that good, especially considering the #1 spot was held by a single graphics card, and a core 2 quad, not an i7 and pair of 4870x2's


----------



## Gooberman

My new computer will probably have high score  But we will have to wait untill auguest


----------



## CdnAudiophile

just a noob said:


> thats not really that good, especially considering the #1 spot was held by a single graphics card, and a core 2 quad, not an i7 and pair of 4870x2's


3dmark 06 does not take advantage of multiple cards. So really it is like I only ran one card. You need vantage to really show what my system is about. I score 24100 in vantage. Also first place was held by an Nvidia 9800gx2 which is known as the benchmark card. 3dmark is written to run better on Nvidia cards.


----------



## Gooberman

Thermal you have nice computer  My god 12 GB of ram is overkill!! lol


----------



## cpt.obvious

Alright, Who called it?!?!?! Some noob came here and is going to knock all of us outta the water!! Just hold on, I'll be getting my 295 SLi soon.


----------



## Gooberman

muhahaha lol I wonder if my brother is willing to pay $1000 just for Vid. cards  if so then i will go SLI also


----------



## CdnAudiophile

cpt.obvious said:


> Alright, Who called it?!?!?! Some noob came here and is going to knock all of us outta the water!! Just hold on, I'll be getting my 295 SLi soon.



I didn`t mean to rain on anybodys parade. Please post your thoughts on the 295`s once you get them up and running. When I bought my comp they were not available but from the reviews I have seen say they are only about 5-9 fps faster in most games. What I really want to know is how well the drivers work, as I have alot of issues with mine. I might switch if Nvidia has their stuff together.


----------



## mep916

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> 3dmark 06 does not take advantage of multiple cards. So really it is like I only ran one card. You need vantage to really show what my system is about. I score 24100 in vantage. Also first place was held by an Nvidia 9800gx2 which is known as the benchmark card. 3dmark is written to run better on Nvidia cards.



Your GPU-Z screenshot shows that only 2 GPUs are enabled. Are you sure you have your quad setup running correctly? Are you running the latest release of GPU-Z?  Double check the Catalyst Control Center and make sure both cards are in CrossfireX.


----------



## Gooberman

Hmm idk know if i might switch to i7 processor :/ i would have to relook up MB and all that but it's fun! lol I might go i7! lol


----------



## CdnAudiophile

mep916 said:


> Your GPU-Z screenshot shows that only 2 GPUs are enabled. Are you sure you have your quad setup running correctly? Are you running the latest release of GPU-Z?  Double check the Catalyst Control Center and make sure both cards are in CrossfireX.



Yea I have the one card disabled right now. 3dmark does not take advantage of it so I disabled it for less heat.


----------



## mep916

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> Yea I have the one card disabled right now. 3dmark does not take advantage of it so I disabled it for less heat.



Have you ran a bench with both enabled? I'm certain you'll see an increase in your score.


----------



## just a noob

if 3dmark06 didn't take advantage of multiple cards, the 4870x2 and the 9800gx2/gtx 295 would all be rendered completly useless in that, thats why you only get 30k with a single 4870x2 compared to 35k with a pair of 4870x2's


----------



## cpt.obvious

Gooberman said:


> muhahaha lol I wonder if my brother is willing to pay $1000 just for Vid. cards  if so then i will go SLI also



Hehe, I would. Except, I can hopefully go threw EVGA's Step Up program and get those 295s for the price of one.


----------



## cpt.obvious

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> I didn`t mean to rain on anybodys parade. Please post your thoughts on the 295`s once you get them up and running. When I bought my comp they were not available but from the reviews I have seen say they are only about 5-9 fps faster in most games. What I really want to know is how well the drivers work, as I have alot of issues with mine. I might switch if Nvidia has their stuff together.



Lol no worries man, it's cool. I love to see these awesome set-ups though.  Good job btw!....I'm trying to be a good sport so... sniff sniff, I think I just lost the third spot to...omega...


----------



## just a noob

tell me what you think of the two cards, i think i might still go with the 4870x2, because their prices are dropping, and with an intel board, i can crossfire, but the 295 is still currently within 100 dollars of the cheapest 4870x2


----------



## cpt.obvious

I personally would go for the 295. That's just me though.


----------



## Geoff

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> Hey guys here are my results. 24781!!


Congrats, you got 2,000 points higher with a computer 3x more expensive then mine.


----------



## Droogie

I love how some random guy just swooped into the forum with his super computer and topped the 3dmark06 list, haha.


----------



## ScOuT

[-0MEGA-];1158781 said:
			
		

> Congrats, you got 2,000 points higher with a computer 3x more expensive then mine.



LOL 

Like I have said before...all we do with these things is play a $40 game.

How about a score update, do you have time? I was starting to think it may have gotten over looked


ScOuT said:


>


----------



## mep916

[-0MEGA-];1158781 said:
			
		

> Congrats, you got 2,000 points higher with a computer 3x more expensive then mine.



You make it seem as if he's trying to brag. Like everyone else, he's simply posting his score. Besides, he did not have quad crossfire enabled. If he did, his score would be at least in the 26,000 range.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

[-0MEGA-];1158781 said:
			
		

> Congrats, you got 2,000 points higher with a computer 3x more expensive then mine.



Remember after all this is a benchmark. This is not real world gaming results. This software was written over 3 years ago and does not utilize the new hardware to it's full power. Do you have 64bit windows? If you could run Vantage I would like to see your score.


----------



## cpt.obvious

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> Remember after all this is a benchmark. This is not real world gaming results. This software was written over 3 years ago and does not utilize the new hardware to it's full power. Do you have 64bit windows? If you could run Vantage I would like to see your score.



I have 64 bit, I have Vantage got it free with my mobo. 

Well, I'm actually truly glad your here. You could help me with my i7. Congrats, dude. All and all, I wanted to beat OMEGA but, now I'm retiring from competition with my computer.


----------



## just a noob

wonder if i can hit 20k with my 9800gt i have laying around, can only wait for my cpu to get here now


----------



## cpt.obvious

The 20 klub. lol I just thought of that.


----------



## Vizy

cpt.obvious said:


> lol I just thought of that.




yea it shows


----------



## CdnAudiophile

cpt.obvious said:


> I have 64 bit, I have Vantage got it free with my mobo.
> 
> Well, I'm actually truly glad your here. You could help me with my i7. Congrats, dude. All and all, I wanted to beat OMEGA but, now I'm retiring from competition with my computer.



Thats all I am here to do man, I want to help out and contribute to this forum. You all have some great rigs.


----------



## Geoff

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> Remember after all this is a benchmark. This is not real world gaming results. This software was written over 3 years ago and does not utilize the new hardware to it's full power. Do you have 64bit windows? If you could run Vantage I would like to see your score.


True, but 3DMark06 is so much simpler then Vantage.  But yes, I do have Vista x64 and I actually have a legit CD key for it, I just never ran it again after the original issues.


----------



## ThatGuy16

I'm still using 06 simply because i bought a key for it, and its still one of the top benchmarks. Also as omega said, i think its much simpler.

And of course its nothing to compare real world performance. Its a benchmark that stresses your system and taunts you as to how far you can make it go.


----------



## Kornowski

[-0MEGA-];1158781 said:
			
		

> Congrats, you got 2,000 points higher with a computer 3x more expensive then mine.



My computer just detected some jealousy.


----------



## just a noob

Kornowski said:


> My computer just detected some jealousy.



i jealous also  i'm probably going to try going for a world record with my 9800gt when i get the cash :S stupid q9650's cost 500 dollars lol


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> My computer just detected some jealousy.


haha, I'd love to have two 4870X2's!  Although I hope he knows that he took a serious memory performance hit when he filled up all 6 memory slots versus using just 3.


----------



## ada///M

This is my first build and I just got it up and running yesterday and did my first OCing last night and I'm either just new to this or I screwed something up because when it did the 2 cpu tests the fps dropped to like 1 or 2?  Does my score even look right?






thanks again, this forum has provided an AMAZING amount of help and information.

edit: yup I's the n00b, searched a little and I see that 1 or 2 fps on the cpu test is indeed normal.  How come I'm so low compared to other users with similar system configurations?  Seems like I did ok compared to the rankings on the first page?


----------



## cpt.obvious

I want to add how easy it is to give fake results. This is NOT real lol it's totally fake as you can see by the other scores. I took my true score and switched the numbers around. I just realized that the FAKE score is kind of not lined up with "3DMark" but you get the idea.


----------



## Dystopia

new score is 5839 with the 5200, ill post a screeny in a few.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

An updated score, a few extra points: 24,823


----------



## ThatGuy16

Very nice!

EDIT: i have two 4850s, and our SM scores are almost the same  (in sig)


----------



## CdnAudiophile

ThatGuy16 said:


> Very nice!



Thanks, once I get my other card back from rma I will see if 2 cards are better in 06 (I doubt it tho)


----------



## cpt.obvious

Well, Looks like I'm knocked off the top 3. lol dang. Very nice thermal! Very!


----------



## ScOuT

Cranked up the CPU to 2.875GHz and ran a test.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

With the AMD X4 9950 oc'ed to 3.02GHz  A 2000 point improvement from my old X2 5000+ at 3.2GHz. I'm sure I could break 13,000 if I oc'ed some more. I'm very happy with this score though, seeing as how I only have 1 8800GT.


----------



## ada///M

new score!


----------



## mikesrex

here is my budget build:


----------



## ThatGuy16

Thats a 3870X2, right?

Very nice for 3800 series, they rock for the price. I come from 3870's CF. The price/performance is still amazing IMO.


----------



## mep916

mikesrex said:


> here is my budget build:



Yeah, nice one. Wednesday I'll have a 9800 GTX+. I'll start working on my i7 OC'ing and post a score sometime this week.


----------



## mikesrex

ThatGuy16 said:


> Thats a 3870X2, right?
> 
> Very nice for 3800 series, they rock for the price. I come from 3870's CF. The price/performance is still amazing IMO.



no, it is a pair of 3870's in crossfire.  I got them from newegg for 79 shipped per card.


----------



## ThatGuy16

mikesrex said:


> no, it is a pair of 3870's in crossfire.  I got them from newegg for 79 shipped per card.



Cool, they perform great for the price.


----------



## mikesrex

ThatGuy16 said:


> Cool, they perform great for the price.



yeah, I was looking for a good video card solution.  I had an 8600gts and really planned on getting a 9800GTX+ or something in the 200 price range.  I wanted to be able to run 3 or 4 monitors.  I looked and looked and really couldn't make a decision on what to get.  Then I was browsing all the ATI cards (since my board can do Crossfire but not SLI) and a pair of Sapphire HD3870's, each card for 79 shipped seemed like the best choice.


----------



## just a noob

mikesrex said:


> no, it is a pair of 3870's in crossfire.  I got them from newegg for 79 shipped per card.



79 dollars per card eh? at that price i can afford to screw one up voltmodding it


----------



## JoeSamo

heres my settings and score


----------



## Vizy

JoeSamo said:


> heres my settings and score



Your screenie does not show the Resolution 06 was run at.


----------



## JoeSamo

yes it does right under it the "3dmark score" box was blocking it so i clicked close and made another screen-shot look right under it


----------



## JoeSamo

do i seriously gotta run it again?? My screenshots are real dunno why id lie about something like this..its not like my number is close to the number 1, 2 or 3 spot even..Just looking for ways to figure out to boost my systems performance.


----------



## DarkTears

My rig in my sig only got about 10600, does that sound right to everyone? Right out of the box didnt overclock or anything.


----------



## Shane

DarkTears said:


> My rig in my sig only got about 10600, does that sound right to everyone? Right out of the box didnt overclock or anything.



nope somethings up there,Even my rig pulls over 13k so yours should be alot higher.


----------



## DarkTears

Nevakonaza said:


> nope somethings up there,Even my rig pulls over 13k so yours should be alot higher.



My cpu only scored like 22 ops on the physics test. and it was all laggy ang glitchy while watching it. I dont know what wrong.


----------



## newgunner

"22 ops" as in operations per second?  I don't think 3dmark06 monitors that.  Are you sure you ran 3dmark06 and not 3dmark vantage?  Anyway i'm not experienced with 3dmark vantage but a friend of mine scored around 24k with a i7 965 and 2 4870x2 in crossfire in vantage.


----------



## DarkTears

newgunner said:


> "22 ops" as in operations per second?  I don't think 3dmark06 monitors that.  Are you sure you ran 3dmark06 and not 3dmark vantage?  Anyway i'm not experienced with 3dmark vantage but a friend of mine scored around 24k with a i7 965 and 2 4870x2 in crossfire in vantage.



Yes i think i ran 3dmark vantage. The disk that came with the graphics card. Is that the wrong one?

Edit: turns out i did run 3dmark vantage. i see it on my desktop.






Does it matter that i used this one?


----------



## FairDoos

mikesrex said:


> here is my budget build:



Budget build with an i7? Give me your money =]


----------



## CdnAudiophile

DarkTears said:


> Yes i think i ran 3dmark vantage. The disk that came with the graphics card. Is that the wrong one?
> 
> Edit: turns out i did run 3dmark vantage. i see it on my desktop.
> 
> Does it matter that i used this one?



Vanatage and 06 are very different. You can just go on google and type 3dmark06. It's available for free from many different sites. (the basic edition)


----------



## mikesrex

FairDoos said:


> Budget build with an i7? Give me your money =]



lol

well I sold my E8400 build for 500 to a friend, then paid the following to build my new rig:

109 for PC&P 750 W PSU
180 for dual HD3870's
230 for i7-920
99 for G.Skill 3 GB RAM
199 for Gigabyte EX58-UD3R
80ish for the TRUE CPU cooler
already had a case, DVD burner, hard drive.
total is about 900

then since I got 500 from my E8400 build (which was actually a steal considering the specific components it had), my total buy-in for the i7 is about 400 bucks.  I consider this a budget build due to the fact I got the cheap motherboard, RAM and a cheap video card solution.


----------



## DarkTears




----------



## newgunner

I knew that you couldn't have scored so low on 3dmark06 when i scored 11.3k with my rig. That score looks more reasonable for a 3dmark06 score.


----------



## DarkTears

newgunner said:


> I knew that you couldn't have scored so low on 3dmark06 when i scored 11.3k with my rig. That score looks more reasonable for a 3dmark06 score.



It was like 10600 for vantage and like 17600 for 3dmax06. It ran it flawlessly, but i still feel like its not high enough. Guess i have to do some overclocking.


----------



## Kornowski

DarkTears said:


>



You sure that's right?

If it is, it makes me feel a whole load better about my rig.


----------



## DarkTears

Kornowski said:


> You sure that's right?
> 
> If it is, it makes me feel a whole load better about my rig.



It cant be right...considering what i have and what you have. Are you overclocking or something.

Im all stock here.


----------



## mep916

DarkTears said:


> It cant be right...considering what i have and what you have. Are you overclocking or something.
> 
> Im all stock here.



Overclocking your CPU to ~4GHz and a good overclock on the 4850X2 should get you into the 20K range.


----------



## DarkTears

mep916 said:


> Overclocking your CPU to ~4GHz and a good overclock on the 4850X2 should get you into the 20K range.



I dont have water cooling or anything. I could get to 4 ghz on air?


----------



## mep916

DarkTears said:


> I dont have water cooling or anything. I could get to 4 ghz on air?



Not if you're using stock cooling. At least I highly doubt it.


----------



## DarkTears

mep916 said:


> Not if you're using stock cooling. At least I highly doubt it.



I was going to get that arctic cooler 7 thing but i think thats only for socket umm 775 or somethin

You think koronowski got that score from overclocking? his score is right on my a**. How can that be?


----------



## CdnAudiophile

mep916 said:


> Overclocking your CPU to ~4GHz and a good overclock on the 4850X2 should get you into the 20K range.



+1 at stock speed the 920 is still a bottle neck for your video card. You will have no problems with stock cooling to hit 3.2 to 3.4 and at that speed you prob will see a 20k result.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

DarkTears said:


> I was going to get that arctic cooler 7 thing but i think thats only for socket umm 775 or somethin
> 
> You think koronowski got that score from overclocking? his score is right on my a**. How can that be?



His cpu is overclocked to 3.4 and 3dmark runs better on Nvidia cards. The coding is better for them. This is only a benchmark remember and in game performance is very different. I am going to do a run at stock speed and we will see how close we compare.


----------



## DarkTears

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> +1 at stock speed the 920 is still a bottle neck for your video card. You will have no problems with stock cooling to hit 3.2 to 3.4 and at that speed you prob will see a 20k result.



I cant even overclock cause i dont have access to that turboV utility because my disk that came with my mobo doesnt support Windows 7.


----------



## just a noob

you overclock through the bios, unless your talking graphics cards, in which case rivatuner would be your best bet


----------



## DarkTears

just a noob said:


> you overclock through the bios, unless your talking graphics cards, in which case rivatuner would be your best bet



Well TurboV is like a noob overclocking utility i think. All you do is slide the bar up n stuff. I dont know how to do it through the bios. And i have something called catalyst control center that would let me overclock the gpu.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

I scored 17,208 at stock lol so you scored better than me. That was 20 x 133 but I do not have turbo on and you might. My ram was at 1066 with 9 9 9 24 timings but I could set them to 7-7-7-22 at that speed.

Try this man when you boot the computer up at the start press delete until the bios screen comes up. Go to the A.I. tweaker menu. The very first setting change it to manual. Then go down to Qpi and change it to 160. You do this by simply typing 160 in and pressing enter after. Leave everything else default. Go all the way to the right in the bios and hit enter on Save changes. The computer will reboot and if you get into windows use this program (Realtemps): http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1080/Real_Temp_2.60.html to check the temperature anything around 30ish at idle is good. Then make sure it is OC'd by downloading this (CPUZ):http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php This is a very mild OC and you should hit 3.2ghz with this. When turbo kicks in you will hit 3.36ghz but it is only useful in single threaded applications.


----------



## DarkTears

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> I scored 17,208 at stock lol so you scored better than me. That was 20 x 133 but I do not have turbo on and you might. My ram was at 1066 with 9 9 9 24 timings but I could set them to 7-7-7-22 at that speed.
> 
> Try this man when you boot the computer up at the start press delete until the bios screen comes up. Go to the A.I. tweaker menu. The very first setting change it to manual. Then go down to Qpi and change it to 160. You do this by simply typing 160 in and pressing enter after. Leave everything else default. Go all the way to the right in the bios and hit enter on Save changes. The computer will reboot and if you get into windows use this program (Realtemps): http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1080/Real_Temp_2.60.html to check the temperature anything around 30ish at idle is good. Then make sure it is OC'd by downloading this (CPUZ):http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php



Ok, but before i do this what can go wrong? Like i wont fry something will I.

In cpuz my core speed is jumping all over the place. from, 1.6 to 1.9 to 2.0 to 2.8, etc. why is it jumping all over the place? and i didnt change anything yet in the bios. And should i get real temp 2.6 or 2.7?


----------



## CdnAudiophile

DarkTears said:


> Ok, but before i do this what can go wrong? Like i wont fry something will I.
> 
> In cpuz my core speed is jumping all over the place. from, 1.6 to 1.9 to 2.0 to 2.8, etc. why is it jumping all over the place? and i didnt change anything yet in the bios. And should i get real temp 2.6 or 2.7?



Realtemp 2.7 and my bad it is not QPI but rather BCLK that you want to change. What I am telling you will not do any damage as you are not changing any voltages at this time. This is very mild so just watch your temps and from this I will be able to tell you how good your CPU will be to OC. The jumping numbers is from the CPU throttling itself. It has built the ability to save power by underclocking itself. It also has a feature that in single threaded applications it overclocks itself.


----------



## DarkTears

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> Realtemp 2.7 and my bad it is not QPI but rather BCLK that you want to change. What I am telling you will not do any damage as you are not changing any voltages at this time. This is very mild so just watch your temps and from this I will be able to tell you how good your CPU will be to OC. The jumping numbers is from the CPU throttling itself. It has built the ability to save power by underclocking itself. It also has a feature that in single threaded applications it overclocks itself.



Good thing i waited a sec, i would have changed the wrong thing. Ok im going to go check this now. But if its too hot what do i change it back to?


----------



## CdnAudiophile

DarkTears said:


> Good thing i waited a sec, i would have changed the wrong thing. Ok im going to go check this now. But if its too hot what do i change it back to?



You change back the very first setting from manual to auto.


----------



## DarkTears

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> You change back the very first setting from manual to auto.



Ok for temperatures from the program you told me to DL they are 41 41 38 38. Those are the temps for the 4 cores.

And about the core speed on cpuz, when i had the other computer that processor was pentium 4 and it never moved from 2.8

My Multiplier keeps changinging as well  x12 to x17 to x19


----------



## CdnAudiophile

DarkTears said:


> Ok for temperatures from the program you told me to DL they are 41 41 38 38. Those are the temps for the 4 cores.
> 
> And about the core speed on cpuz, when i had the other computer that processor was pentium 4 and it never moved from 2.8
> 
> My Multiplier keeps changinging as well  x12 to x17 to x19


 
Could you try a run of 3dmark again. Also you should look into an aftermarket cooler for your CPU if you want to get a higher OC. You can lock you multiplier to 20x in the bios to stop that. It is in the same menu.

The temperature is a little on the high side but it is to be expected with the stock heatsink. You are still well within the tolerable range.


----------



## DarkTears

After doing what you told me to do I ran 3dmark06 and this is what i got


----------



## DarkTears

funkysnair said:


> q6600 @ 3.005.6ghz x9.0 333.9fsb/ ati 4850 stock 13399 3dmarko6 score



I cant even see it


----------



## CdnAudiophile

DarkTears said:


> After doing what you told me to do I ran 3dmark06 and this is what i got



That's great man and that not even tuned at all. And your video card is not OC'd. I think you should get a good aftermarket cooler like this: http://www.ncixus.com/products/34994/ULTRA-120-1366RT/THERMALRIGHT/

I have a thermalright my self but I have the IFX14 (made for LGA775 socket but you might be able to use their adaptor bracket. I custom made mine):http://www.ncixus.com/products/23485/IFX-14/THERMALRIGHT/
Bracket:
http://www.ncixus.com/products/34992/BTK-LGA1366R/THERMALRIGHT/

Again nice score. You might be able to beat me or get close.


----------



## DarkTears

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> That's great man and that not even tuned at all. And your video card is not OC'd. I think you should get a good aftermarket cooler like this: http://www.ncixus.com/products/34994/ULTRA-120-1366RT/THERMALRIGHT/
> 
> I have a thermalright my self but I have the IFX14 (made for LGA775 socket but you might be able to use their adaptor bracket. I custom made mine):http://www.ncixus.com/products/23485/IFX-14/THERMALRIGHT/
> Bracket:
> http://www.ncixus.com/products/34992/BTK-LGA1366R/THERMALRIGHT/
> 
> Again nice score. You might be able to beat me or get close.



Is that even possible, look at your specs and look at mine. I dont think ill ever come close to yours.

I can leave my cpu like this? and how do i overclock the gpu?

edit: oh and how do i know what my ram is running at. I purchased 1600 ones but im not sure if thats what its running at or not.


----------



## DarkTears

cpt.obvious said:


> The 20 klub. lol I just thought of that.



I want to be in the 20 klub.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

DarkTears said:


> Is that even possible, look at your specs and look at mine. I dont think ill ever come close to yours.
> 
> I can leave my cpu like this? and how do i overclock the gpu?
> 
> edit: oh and how do i know what my ram is running at. I purchased 1600 ones but im not sure if thats what its running at or not.



My 24 800 score is with one video card so that being said the difference between mine and your card will not come to play at 1280x1024 so it is very possible. If we compared vantage scores then it would show more there.

CPUZ under memeroy will tell you the speed, just times the top number by 2. To get the ram running at 1600 you would have to run a 16x multiplier with a 200bclk. Still only giving you 3.2ghz. Once you get a better cooler you will be able to change to multiplier to 20 for 3.8ghz.

For leaving your computer like this for now will not hurt anything, but watch your temps. Underload you should be mid 70's and lower. If you start getting in the 80's you might wanna try to lower your bclk to 150 or so. Right now your cooler is holding you back.


----------



## DarkTears

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> My 24 800 score is with one video card so that being said the difference between mine and your card will not come to play at 1280x1024 so it is very possible. If we compared vantage scores then it would show more there.
> 
> CPUZ under memeroy will tell you the speed, just times the top number by 2. To get the ram running at 1600 you would have to run a 16x multiplier with a 200bclk. Still only giving you 3.2ghz. Once you get a better cooler you will be able to change to multiplier to 20 for 3.8ghz.
> 
> For leaving your computer like this for now will not hurt anything, but watch your temps. Underload you should be mid 70's and lower. If you start getting in the 80's you might wanna try to lower your bclk to 150 or so. Right now your cooler is holding you back.



In vantage i got like 10600.

The temps i showed you were with me just sitting on the desktop. What can i do to test the temps higher. I tried running world of warcraft but my cpu stays at 0 to 1% Usage and it acts as if im not even running WoW.. I dont even understand how that is possible lol.

That cooler looks like it would snap my cpu off the mobo when I stand the computer back up cause its so big hehe.


----------



## funkysnair

DarkTears said:


> I cant even see it



yeh i know, crap pic...

update........ 13674 3dmark06

[email protected] 3.195.0ghz-355fsb x9.0 1.344v / ati [email protected] standard


----------



## jevery

Link deleted. Better score below.


----------



## mikesrex

I'm starting to get the upgrade bug again.  I think dual 4870X2's will be in my future


----------



## Vizy

6000+ x2 / 9800gtx+

everything is stock


----------



## ScOuT

Cranked up the CPU to 2.875GHz and ran a test.


----------



## drdallon

*My score.*






Still havnt OCed my CPU yet.


----------



## MIK3daG33K

This is with my video card at 750/1888/1050 (Testing if this is stable ATM.) If it is I will try for 12K


----------



## jevery

Link deleted.  Better score below.


----------



## FatalityTech

wow this sucks man my score was only like 685 lol oh well my build when im done will do better.


----------



## KPC84

Are we still using 3dmark06 as the standard or is everyone switching over to 3dMark Vantage yet?  Just want to make sure I get the right one.


----------



## Shane

most still use 06


----------



## KPC84

Nevakonaza said:


> most still use 06



And that is the consensus?


----------



## CdnAudiophile

KPC84 said:


> Are we still using 3dmark06 as the standard or is everyone switching over to 3dMark Vantage yet?  Just want to make sure I get the right one.



It would mean everyone would have to run Vista, so 06 is still the standard.


----------



## KPC84

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> It would mean everyone would have to run Vista, so 06 is still the standard.



Thanks man.  06 it is.


----------



## wiwazevedo

is it possible to get in the 20 club with a single gfx card? or like a single gfx processor (x2's dont count)


----------



## FairDoos

FatalityTech said:


> wow this sucks man my score was only like 685 lol oh well my build when im done will do better.



Wow are you serious? My Athlon 3800+ did better than your rigs processor then haha


----------



## just a noob

wiwazevedo said:


> is it possible to get in the 20 club with a single gfx card? or like a single gfx processor (x2's dont count)



almost 30k marks with a single gtx 280(don't plan on doing that yourself, card is probably close to -180*C, and voltmodded): http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=787081


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Hey guys so I got my other card back from RMA and did a fresh install of vista. This is what I score: 26964


----------



## ThatGuy16

Very nice!


----------



## Shane

Awesome score THERMAL-REACTOR,Damn 4 GPUS


----------



## Bacon

Not that mine can really compare to Thermal's lol, but here's mine


----------



## wilson

*15431*

Not too bad for a 192 shader.


----------



## wiwazevedo

I JUST BROKE 20000 OMGOMGOMG IM SO STOKED
il put up screenshots soon


----------



## just a noob

get your cpu up to around 4.5ghz and your gpu to somewhere around 750/1550/1230 and you can probably get 23k


----------



## boonet

hey guys, i ran 3d mark 06 evrything on default, with the radeon hd 4870X2 (produced by asus) And i get 12000+ as result? wtf is wrong, my activity is shown 99% on both cores... Is it a bottleneck?

Sys specs

Asus p5Q pro
intel core 2 quad [email protected] ghz ( waiting for aftermarket cooler for overclock to 4ghz)
2X4gig corsair dominator mem at 1066mhz
asus eah4870X2
psu: corsair tx750W
hdd: samsung F1 750gb, wd 160gb
antec twelve hundred


----------



## ada///M

Bacon said:


> Not that mine can really compare to Thermal's lol, but here's mine



hmm it's wierd that our results are so different with the same cards and almost the exact same system specs?  have you OC'ed your video card at all?  I got pretty massive gains and it's never been unstable since I settled at 830.  Using Rivatuner to control fan speeds as well and my max temp is 56C after a few hours.


----------



## boonet

ill can only oc till 810 mhz gpu then crash, but im going to oc my processor and then watch the results


----------



## MouSe

I need to OC my stuff


----------



## wiwazevedo

just a noob said:


> get your cpu up to around 4.5ghz and your gpu to somewhere around 750/1550/1230 and you can probably get 23k



haha ya if my computer will boot up again....


----------



## MIK3daG33K

This is with My CPU at 3.4, and my GPU at 700/1509/1200


----------



## wiwazevedo

this is abt as high as it gets with the current cpu clock plus or minus 10-20 points. ima get the cpu higher and aim for 22000<br>


----------



## MouSe




----------



## Gooberman

Hmm so mine's going to be around what Mouses is xD when i get it atleast


----------



## MouSe

Yours should be a little higher since you'll be dual GPU. Mine's just OC'd.


----------



## ada///M

can't go a whole month without trying to squeek out a little more performance 




yikes!  That's kinda small now with the new monitor, but it says 16762


----------



## infinitemethod

Are you guys overclocking your GPU's?  I have a core i7 2.66, 6 gb of ram, geforce gtx 295 and am only getting 16k.  I've turned off everything I possibly can in Vista 64 bit.  I am using a beta verison of the new driver for that card, think that might be it?


----------



## ada///M

infinitemethod said:


> Are you guys overclocking your GPU's?  I have a core i7 2.66, 6 gb of ram, geforce gtx 295 and am only getting 16k.  I've turned off everything I possibly can in Vista 64 bit.  I am using a beta verison of the new driver for that card, think that might be it?



your i7 is still at stock speeds?  You'll probably have to OC the heck out of that thing before the gpu becomes the bottleneck.  Get that thing around 4.0 and eat my scores for lunch :good: but yes, my gpu is OCed


----------



## mep916

Yup. A fat CPU OC will easily bring your score to the 20K range.


----------



## infinitemethod

ada///M said:


> your i7 is still at stock speeds?  You'll probably have to OC the heck out of that thing before the gpu becomes the bottleneck.  Get that thing around 4.0 and eat my scores for lunch :good: but yes, my gpu is OCed



Yes, the i7 is at stock speed.  So that type score of 35k or whatever is way overclocked?  I've been out of this game for some time now, my how things change....  haha.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

infinitemethod said:


> Yes, the i7 is at stock speed.  So that type score of 35k or whatever is way overclocked?  I've been out of this game for some time now, my how things change....  haha.



It is probably a Liquid Nitorgen cooled setup made for doing like 1 run only. With both of my cards and everything almost OC'd to the max I hit 27k.


----------



## infinitemethod

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> It is probably a Liquid Nitorgen cooled setup made for doing like 1 run only. With both of my cards and everything almost OC'd to the max I hit 27k.



OK, thanks for clearing that up.  I thought I had built a pretty solid system but it just wasn't performing.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

infinitemethod said:


> OK, thanks for clearing that up.  I thought I had built a pretty solid system but it just wasn't performing.



No you are at the right score considering everythign you are running is stock speeds. Like Mep said if you OC your processor your video card will become the bottleneck as it should be. You won't be able to start seeing the full potential until 3.2ghz. At 4ghz you should be scoring around the 24k mark. Also in game from 2.6 to 4.0 you will see about 30 to 40 fps jump.


----------



## infinitemethod

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> No you are at the right score considering everythign you are running is stock speeds. Like Mep said if you OC your processor your video card will become the bottleneck as it should be. You won't be able to start seeing the full potential until 3.2ghz. At 4ghz you should be scoring around the 24k mark. Also in game from 2.6 to 4.0 you will see about 30 to 40 fps jump.



So what kind of heatsink/fan are you using?  Recommend one?  There's no way I'm overclocking with the stock heatsink, though it seems to be doing a pretty good job thus far.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

infinitemethod said:


> So what kind of heatsink/fan are you using?  Recommend one?  There's no way I'm overclocking with the stock heatsink, though it seems to be doing a pretty good job thus far.



I like Thermalright coolers. Anything you get from them will allow you to OC like crazy. I have hit 4.5ghz on air with mine. I have the IFX14. It is made for the 775 socket so I had to modify the bracket to make it work. This is an awesome cooler: Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme 

Many other people have had good luck with the Coolermaster V8. It is almost identical in design to my cooler. You can find it here: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103055

Either of theses are awesome coolers and whatever you get, go with the heatpipe design as this is the most effective style of coolers on the market.


----------



## mep916

I like the V8, although I haven't OC'd my i7 and tested under load yet. The Thermalright TRUE series have an outstanding reputation, and you can't really go wrong with any of them.


----------



## ETSA

BAM!


Going to OC the crap outta this processor though, more too come, this is just the beginning!


----------



## Gooberman

How high can you OC the i7 on air?

Oh never mind, Lol I hate when mine always opens up 2nd to last page :/ I bet when I get this computer the prices will drop a bit Which I hope


----------



## Bacon

Pretty good results considering I'm still on my stock cpu cooler.


----------



## jevery

Bacon said:


> Pretty good results considering I'm still on my stock cpu cooler.



At that rate you’ll pass my current best, (16,328), soon.  I noticed that we’re running similar systems except for the processor and my Sapphire is 512 instead of 1Gb memory.   I’m able to clock the GPU higher though, (820-825 Core and about 1125 Memory), I wonder why?


----------



## CdnAudiophile

I know this thread is for 06 but thought I would post this here anyways. 24346 in Vantage on the performance setting:


----------



## /\E

If you'd like to have your scores used in stats for the CF community. Put your scores in the http://www.computerforum.com/144651-3dmark-scores.html form.


----------



## Bacon

jevery said:


> At that rate you’ll pass my current best, (16,328), soon.  I noticed that we’re running similar systems except for the processor and my Sapphire is 512 instead of 1Gb memory.   I’m able to clock the GPU higher though, (820-825 Core and about 1125 Memory), I wonder why?



I didn't really toy around with my GPU a whole lot, but I plan to max it out, I got it up to 810 and 1100 right now, we'll see how much more I can squeeze out of it.


----------



## wilson

The 182.06 drivers gave me 300 points.
It's nice set of drivers, solid fps boost in all my games.


----------



## Dazzeerr

Closed 3DM06 after i got score by accident xD


----------



## Shane

the 9800GTx is quite a nice boost then over a 8800GT,i get 13,349 on my rig but thats running Vista.

You upgrading to Windows 7 at a later date or sticking with good old XP?


----------



## Domain_Man

Hi, great thread and had been reading it for sometime now...finally convinced myself to my first ever post!

Here's a screen cap of my results:






Click to view the rest of the pictures


----------



## Backwoods166

I should have cranked up GPU a tad more to break 17k   Or just re ran it


----------



## DarkTears

Backwoods166 said:


> I should have cranked up GPU a tad more to break 17k   Or just re ran it



ok for a non i7


----------



## Domain_Man

Just re-input my link above (they didnt work before) but fixed now (hopefully!)


----------



## Mitch?




----------



## Backwoods166

DarkTears said:


> ok for a non i7



baaaaah!   I doubt vista 64 helps out either hehe.  Man this OS is a performance hog!


----------



## Domain_Man

/\E said:


> If you'd like to have your scores used in stats for the CF community. Put your scores in the http://www.computerforum.com/144651-3dmark-scores.html form.



Great Idea, I have filled the form and the spreadsheet was updated instantly! Nice one /\E


----------



## memory

I think there is a problem with my score.  Take a look:





I should score a lot higher than that.  Also after I ran 3dmakr06,  little dots were filling the screen up.  You can see them in that picture.  Since I restarted it, they have not been back yet.


----------



## Domain_Man

memory said:


> I think there is a problem with my score.  Take a look:
> 
> I should score a lot higher than that.  Also after I ran 3dmakr06,  little dots were filling the screen up.  You can see them in that picture.  Since I restarted it, they have not been back yet.



Hi, is your 8800GTS overclocked? I've read that these when overclocked too much cards can show artifacts (dots on screen) when running games and benchmark tests. You'll find articles about this online. If it is overclocked, try lowering the mem clocks and run the test again. Artifacts should disappear and you should score higher.

I hope this helps.


----------



## DarkTears

Backwoods166 said:


> baaaaah!   I doubt vista 64 helps out either hehe.  Man this OS is a performance hog!



Grab windows 7, i believe it uses less resources. Not to mention its better imo. I can throw an internet browser on the left, and throw word to the right, and "paraphrase"  Lots of cool features.


memory said:


> I think there is a problem with my score.  Take a look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should score a lot higher than that.  Also after I ran 3dmakr06,  little dots were filling the screen up.  You can see them in that picture.  Since I restarted it, they have not been back yet.



your score does seem kind of low. When I first built my computer I accidentally ran vantage and my score was significantly low. Did you run the 06?


----------



## memory

No my video card is not overclocked.  In fact, it is underclocked a little, has to do with the display driver error. 

Yes I ran 3dmark06.  

I think I know why I scored so low.  I tried to run it again and I kept getting the "display driver has stop responding and recovered" error.  This is starting to tick me off

I just reinstalled Windows last night and I ran it again and scored 14126.  So far that error has not came back since I reinstalled.


----------



## Domain_Man

memory said:


> No my video card is not overclocked.  In fact, it is underclocked a little, has to do with the display driver error.
> 
> Yes I ran 3dmark06.
> 
> I think I know why I scored so low.  I tried to run it again and I kept getting the "display driver has stop responding and recovered" error.  This is starting to tick me off
> 
> I just reinstalled Windows last night and I ran it again and scored 14126.  So far that error has not came back since I reinstalled.



Hi Memory, have you tried going back to your stock speeds and running the 3Dmark06? Just check if you get the same error message.


----------



## Domain_Man

Hi. here's an updated score of 3DMark06 with my 4.2Ghz oc


----------



## funkysnair

Domain_Man said:


> Hi. here's an updated score of 3DMark06 with my 4.2Ghz oc



very nice :good:


----------



## ScOuT

memory said:


> I think there is a problem with my score.  Take a look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should score a lot higher than that.  Also after I ran 3dmakr06,  little dots were filling the screen up.  You can see them in that picture.  Since I restarted it, they have not been back yet.



That score is low...I can pull just over 8,000 with my daughters 4 year old Dell XPS 400.

Intel Pentium D 940 with two cores 3.20 GHz CPU  
Nvidia 7900GT 
Dell 375w PSU
2 GB DDR2 667MHz


----------



## Domain_Man

funkysnair said:


> very nice :good:



Cheers mate!


----------



## memory

Yeah, tell me about it.  I think the reason it is low is because of the display driver error I keep receiving while playing Crysis or 3dmark06.  I can not figure out what is causing this error.


----------



## Domain_Man

memory said:


> Yeah, tell me about it.  I think the reason it is low is because of the display driver error I keep receiving while playing Crysis or 3dmark06.  I can not figure out what is causing this error.



Memory, google this: The infamous nvlddmkm.sys "Display driver stopped responding" error?

You might find the solution...good luck and I hope you fix this, I'm sure it's frustrating!


----------



## memory

Yes I have googled the problem.  Really there is no real solution.  What has worked for some does not work for others.  Alot of them say it has to do with an unstable system.


----------



## Backwoods166

memory said:


> I think there is a problem with my score.  Take a look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should score a lot higher than that.  Also after I ran 3dmakr06,  little dots were filling the screen up.  You can see them in that picture.  Since I restarted it, they have not been back yet.



you may have a junk video card there.  I would test it in another computer before I pulled my hair out trying to figure out what was wrong with your computer.  Those artifacts are common when overclocking but could also be caused by a failing card.  Worth looking into anyway.


----------



## jevery

That's about as hard as I care to push it.


----------



## bebopin64




----------



## Gooberman

i7 ftw xD


----------



## jevery

bebopin64 said:


>



Very Nice!
If I'm not mistaken that's the highest yet with a single GPU.


----------



## bebopin64

to be fair i re ran it with the latest version of 3dmark06.


----------



## ada///M

latest version?  What version did you run it in before?


----------



## bebopin64

first v1.02 then v1.1


----------



## ada///M

awww, I thought there were some free points out there I was missing out on.

I did change things around a bit recently, re-flashed bios, found and disabled the C1E and EIST functions, new ATI driver, and lower clocks all around to fix some temperature stability issues.

My score is now at 16701 from 16820

CPU at 3501 from 3582
GPU at 826 and 1078 from 845 and 1125

Prime95 for 10.5 hours stable and ATItool shows no artifacts  using the latest version now!

I'm satisfied.


----------



## bebopin64

ya but you dont want stable for 3dmark  you want it just stable enough to run 3dmark and get a ss


----------



## ada///M

eh, the benchmarking is fun to see where you stand but if you don't use those settings for anything else then what's the point?  I'm very happy with my score and it feels great to do so well on my first build/OC especially knowing that my system is as stable as any oem package :good:

don't get me wrong though, I am pretty jealous of your score


----------



## funkysnair

-CPU (q6600)
-3.393.5ghz
-multi x9.0
-fsb 377
-1.366v

-GPU'S (4850 crossfire)
-gpu clock 670mhz
-memory clock 1010mhz

was done at required resolution, will update after i overclock some more


----------



## mep916

That's a nice score mate. Those 4850s do well in 3DMark, considering your CPU clock speed.



> 3*.*393*.*5ghz



lol. That's 3.4


----------



## funkysnair

mep916 said:


> That's a nice score mate. Those 4850s do well in 3DMark, considering your CPU clock speed.
> 
> 
> 
> lol. That's 3.4



yeh lol i know its 3.4 but i just put it down as it was....

im impressed, havnt finnished overclocking yet

ill get my cpu back up to 3.6ghz then al crank the gpu's up and see what it can do


----------



## Kornowski

funkysnair said:


> -CPU (q6600)
> -3.393.5ghz
> -multi x9.0
> -fsb 377
> -1.366v
> 
> -GPU'S (4850 crossfire)
> -gpu clock 670mhz
> -memory clock 1010mhz
> 
> was done at required resolution, will update after i overclock some more



Dammit, you beat me by like 200 points! lol

That's it! I'm flashing my BIOS and going for 3.6Ghz again!


----------



## Shane

Ive beaten my own personal record 







doesnt realy touch any of the other members beasty systems but quite a nice boost.

I dont know why both,Vista and 3D mark says my processor is at 3.7Ghz....its at 3.3 

ha,i like how 3d mark 6 says an I7 system is "common" LOL.


----------



## Domain_Man

Nevakonaza, that's excellent! Congratulations!


----------



## Geoff

I'll try to update this ASAP, I'll let you know when I get it done.


----------



## Shane

Domain_Man said:


> Nevakonaza, that's excellent! Congratulations!



Thanks,It moved me 7 places up the leaderboard which is good.....Until everyones elses is updated and im near the bottom again lol.



			
				[-0MEGA-];1201048 said:
			
		

> I'll try to update this ASAP, I'll let you know when I get it done.



Thanks Omega :good:


----------



## ada///M

Nevakonaza said:


> I dont know why both,Vista and 3D mark says my processor is at 3.7Ghz....its at 3.3




they must assume you've left the multiplier at 9.


----------



## Shane

ada///M said:


> they must assume you've left the multiplier at 9.



yeah probs....its at 8 though.

Wish my Q6600 would hit 3.5GHz @ 1.37V like yours...i must have a not so good overclocker.


----------



## Candy

Havnt done one of these yet. Just got my new card so thought I might OC it a bit and see what i get. I could push the CPU further and could probably get the GPU a bit higher too but it will do for now 






Oh Im not sure if OCing is allowed in the rank thread? Wasnt really specified in the rules.


----------



## Candy

Actually scratch that last score I managed to do a bit better


----------



## Geoff

Scores have FINALLY been updated.


----------



## bebopin64

my score was 19555


----------



## Geoff

bebopin64 said:


> my score was 19555


If the resolution wasn't shown in the screen shot then I skipped it.


----------



## Candy

Thanks mate


----------



## bebopin64

[-0MEGA-];1214059 said:
			
		

> If the resolution wasn't shown in the screen shot then I skipped it.


----------



## Geoff

Ok, updated


----------



## bebopin64

im getting another gtx285 tomorrow so im gonna blow my old score outta the water.


----------



## DarkTears

How come i'm not on the list?


----------



## Candy

bebopin64 said:


> im getting another gtx285 tomorrow so im gonna blow my old score outta the water.



Hey is your card overclocked much? Cos I reckon you could do way better with that setup.


----------



## Dystopia

i got around 6500+ after updating drivers (i had about 5800 but never posted pick) and ill post a pick tomorrow.


----------



## Geoff

DarkTears said:


> How come i'm not on the list?


I thought I added you, could you post your score again?


----------



## Gooberman

Domain_Man said:


> Hi. here's an updated score of 3DMark06 with my 4.2Ghz oc



Are you going to add him?


----------



## Candy

Gooberman said:


> Are you going to add him?



He has


----------



## Geoff

Gooberman said:


> Are you going to add him?


I did already



> 3.) 22820 -- Domain_Man (Q9550 / 4870 X2)


----------



## Geoff

I updated the scores and the layout, tell me what you think.


----------



## DarkTears

now i feel bad because im about to knock someone off, wait no i dont 

Here you go Omega. thank you.


----------



## Gooberman

I'll feel bad if I knock someone off with my 2,000 score I have right now 
I'll score 20K+ Later this year with new computer if anything new comes out between now and August(which i bet will) I'll change parts


----------



## just a noob

i'm thinking the rig in my sig(assuming i get all the parts) will score around 25k marks lol


----------



## IBEPCWIZ

15,800 here.... (9950/2 x 4850)


----------



## Candy

[-0MEGA-];1214562 said:
			
		

> I updated the scores and the layout, tell me what you think.



Looks great! Nice work 



IBEPCWIZ said:


> 15,800 here.... (9950/2 x 4850)



Read the first post mate. Need proof.


----------



## ScOuT

[-0MEGA-];1214562 said:
			
		

> I updated the scores and the layout, tell me what you think.



I like it, looks nice Now if I could only get a decent score and actually place somewhere


----------



## bebopin64

well i installed another 285 gtx now but since then i havent had near the OC on the CPU i did on 1 gtx.  its weird but im gonna work on it.  ive gotten a better score but i wont accept it unitll its at least 22k +.  any1 has any reason why my cpu OC would drop w/ another GPU i would love 2 know.


Ihad 3.6 3dmark06 stable, now it 3.2 3dmark06 stable.

im pissed now, especially since i got a new cooler to overvolt.


----------



## Dystopia

stupid double posting...


----------



## Dystopia

6554 is my new score:






all I did was update drivers and I got about 700 points more!!!! (Note: i never posted my score after i got my 5200, and it was about 5800)

i now have the 5200 cpu (2.7ghz) and the 8600gts.


----------



## Bacon

Just missed the top 20..

Well, guess its time to get another graphics card


----------



## Geoff

ScOuT said:


> I like it, looks nice Now if I could only get a decent score and actually place somewhere


Thanks 



Bacon said:


> Just missed the top 20..
> 
> Well, guess its time to get another graphics card


haha, guess it's that time, lol.  I need to find a way to get back in the top 3


----------



## Candy

New Score:


----------



## BigSteve702

I want the lowest score!

I sold my 8800gts, and decided to run 3dmark on integrated graphics for shiz n giggles
hey it stunk in 3dmark, but for some reason i can get 150 fps on counter strike source and about 50 in COD 4, freakin onboard 8200 haha. so poopy


----------



## Gooberman

You only scored 800?! xD

I can get 2000 with 2.01 GHz CPU and thank god no onboard graphics


----------



## BigSteve702

my cpu scored 2291, its a stock amd 6400+ haha. the graphics tests brought it down


----------



## Gooberman

My entire computer scores around that ^^


----------



## BigSteve702

so how does a 16 year old afford those specs? haha


----------



## DarkTears

BigSteve702 said:


> so how does a 16 year old afford those specs? haha



what specs?


----------



## BigSteve702

DarkTears said:


> what specs?



i was asking gooberman how a 16 year old affords the computer in his sig


----------



## Gooberman

Oh, My brother is going to pay for it  He's in Japan because he Joined the Marines and he's been saving up money!


----------



## BigSteve702

ohhh you luck sob! going to be one hell of a build

and on top of that, dont bag on my system, at least i worked hard for mine! haha


----------



## DarkTears

BigSteve702 said:


> i was asking gooberman how a 16 year old affords the computer in his sig




"Later this year
MB- EVGA LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard
GPU- EVGA GeForce 295 GTX
CPU- Intel Core i7 920
RAM- OCZ Gold 6GB (3 x 2GB) DDR3 1600 MHz
Case- Antec 1200
Monitors Acer 22"
*Getting all this in August from my brother*"

oh I was wondering why you were asking where he was going to get it from because it said where he was going to get it in his sig.


----------



## BigSteve702

DarkTears said:


> "Later this year
> MB- EVGA LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard
> GPU- EVGA GeForce 295 GTX
> CPU- Intel Core i7 920
> RAM- OCZ Gold 6GB (3 x 2GB) DDR3 1600 MHz
> Case- Antec 1200
> Monitors Acer 22"
> *Getting all this in August from my brother*"
> 
> oh I was wondering why you were asking where he was going to get it from because it said where he was going to get it in his sig.



i figured he might be buying it from him or something


----------



## Gooberman

Oh no xD my brothers getting a Phenom II rig  I'm going Intel


----------



## DarkTears

Gooberman said:


> Oh no xD my brothers getting a Phenom II rig  I'm going Intel



good choice going intel.


----------



## Gooberman

I hate the Youtube Fanboys who say "AMD's next processor will kill the i7" lol


----------



## mr_choung

i just scored 22800 something on my set up but saved the info and it won't read it. microsoft website error  shoulda took a screen shot.

Choung


----------



## Gooberman

Maybe you have the virus everyone's been talking about 
I've heard it doesn't let you go on sites like microsoft or other security websites


----------



## BigSteve702

hey how come my score hasnt been added yet? i think i earned it!


----------



## Candy

BigSteve702 said:


> hey how come my score hasnt been added yet? i think i earned it!



Yeah mine hasnt been updated yet but Omega will get around to it when he's got the time.


----------



## Geoff

BigSteve702 said:


> hey how come my score hasnt been added yet? i think i earned it!


Calm down, haha, I wait until there are several new scores before I update it, not just one or two.


----------



## BigSteve702

[-0MEGA-];1219714 said:
			
		

> Calm down, haha, I wait until there are several new scores before I update it, not just one or two.



okay okay sorry didnt know the drill


----------



## BigSteve702

got that 8800gts and overclocked it to 820


----------



## Shane

Not bad,What software you using to overclock? And does it load that set clock up when you log on?

i could never get it to save my overclock and had to manualy overclock everytime i gamed


----------



## BigSteve702

im using rivatuner, and yeah, every time i turn my computer on its overclocked


----------



## Candy

Nevakonaza said:


> Not bad,What software you using to overclock? And does it load that set clock up when you log on?
> 
> i could never get it to save my overclock and had to manualy overclock everytime i gamed



There's options in Revatuner to save your clocks and also to apply them when you boot.


----------



## BigSteve702

oc'd a few more mhz haha





http://service.futuremark.com/home.action;jsessionid=0ECB56BE5651E5F1E8F97D9952A0FE19


----------



## Candy

Managed to overclock my GPU a bit more. I dont think I can get it much higher now.


----------



## BigSteve702

overclocked processor a wee bit since i put in the v8 cooler


----------



## zer0_c00l




----------



## BigSteve702

OK OK my last one until something significant changes. overclocked to 3.43 and finally broke 12k! its a big step for me because my computer is crap haha


----------



## Geoff

Scores updated.


----------



## mikesrex

my budget build:

pair of 9800gtx+'s in SLI
ASUSP6T, etc...
the rest of the system specs are in the pic


----------



## Shane

mikesrex is that Xp 64 bit or 32?

Not intrested in DX10? or dual booted? Good old Xp


----------



## Geoff

mikesrex said:


> my budget build:
> 
> pair of 9800gtx+'s in SLI
> ASUSP6T, etc...
> the rest of the system specs are in the pic


^^ Can't see the resolution


----------



## mikesrex

haha I moved the window to show the res






and just for fun here is a current superpi with the ASUS board (within 0.001 of the Gigabyte at the same speed)
http://www.hi-upload.com/upload/uploaded11/ASUS9016x.JPG


----------



## kkpudge7

CPU at 3.6Ghz, both 4870's at 800/1000.

I'm trying to get the CPU up to 3.8Ghz and see if I can get close to the 24k mark


----------



## Intel_man

kkpudge7 said:


> CPU at 3.6Ghz, both 4870's at 800/1000.
> 
> I'm trying to get the CPU up to 3.8Ghz and see if I can get close to the 24k mark



You need to show the resolution in your screenshot.


----------



## atheoshk

CPU i7 920  GPU gtx295


----------



## Shane

How come alot of people are still benching new systems with Xp?

I got more marks in Vista than Xp....surely you guys would too?


----------



## atheoshk

For myself, when it was logical to get vista it was crap so i never did, now there's been improvements and it probably is a good OS but win7 is just around the corner so i don't see the point in getting it. Win xp64bit has worked well for me so far.


----------



## Candy

atheoshk said:


> CPU i7 920  GPU gtx295



That's a pretty good score. Tbh, I was expecting it to be a little higher, although, have you overclocked your GPU?


----------



## atheoshk

nah i havnt oc'd my gpu yet, still trying to get my head around the CPU overclocking thing.


----------



## Candy

atheoshk said:


> nah i havnt oc'd my gpu yet, still trying to get my head around the CPU overclocking thing.



Oh ok, yeah I thought so. Cos you will get a much better score once you do.


----------



## mikesrex

I managed to get a lil bit more out of my rig with some fine tuning.  I was shooting for 26k but I need to finish up some school work before class.


----------



## Kornowski

Ooooh, No. I was happy with my 17,000. Stop it!


----------



## Candy

Kornowski said:


> Ooooh, No. I was happy with my 17,000. Stop it!



Haha, I'll be happy if I can break 16k with my current setup, I think I should be able to I just gotta figure out how to get my CPU past 3.6 I haven't spent much time on it yet though.


----------



## mikesrex

I was trying to take the top spot yesterday with my 3 HD3870's, but it seems like only two of them would run in crossfire.  I'm pretty sure 3 of these cards can run in CF, but I'm not sure if my mobo can do it or how to get it working yet.


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> Ooooh, No. I was happy with my 17,000. Stop it!


No you're not, get some nice video cards and SLI them


----------



## mep916

mikesrex said:


> my budget build:
> 
> pair of 9800gtx+'s in SLI
> ASUSP6T, etc...
> the rest of the system specs are in the pic



Sick. Nice work dude.


----------



## mikesrex

mep916 said:


> Sick. Nice work dude.



thanks!  It's one of my few hobbies while I'm finishing up school.  I graduate May 16th so I'll be able to get to work soon (and have real money to spend on my toys)!


----------



## mep916

mikesrex said:


> thanks!  It's one of my few hobbies while I'm finishing up school.  I graduate May 16th so I'll be able to get to work soon (and have real money to spend on my toys)!



How high were your clocks on the GTXes?


----------



## mikesrex

mep916 said:


> How high were your clocks on the GTXes?



If I remember correctly they were around 760.  I'm really happy with the results of these old, outdated cards for sure.  Since I've been in school I try to build systems with budget in mind.  I guess it's part of being trained as an engineer to always look for the cheapest way to get the job done well.


----------



## mep916

mikesrex said:


> If I remember correctly they were around 760.  I'm really happy with the results of these old, outdated cards for sure.  Since I've been in school I try to build systems with budget in mind.  I guess it's part of being trained as an engineer to always look for the cheapest way to get the job done well.



What was the total cost? I'm guessing you got a deal on the GPUs...


----------



## mikesrex

mep916 said:


> What was the total cost? I'm guessing you got a deal on the GPUs...



i got the superclocked one for 150 shipped and the other one for 112 shipped.  I run both of them at the clock speed of the superclocked one (756MHz) on a daily basis.


----------



## jevery

First try at the top 3 with new components – Didn’t make it.   Can only overclock to 4.0 until a new cooler arrives and cards are not overclocked at all yet, but score exceeded my expectations for the first run.


----------



## mikesrex

jevery said:


> First try at the top 3 with new components – Didn’t make it.   Can only overclock to 4.0 until a new cooler arrives and cards are not overclocked at all yet, but score exceeded my expectations for the first run.
> 
> http://i539.photobucket.com/albums/ff354/21weber42/Computer/3DMark06-1.jpg?t=1241656608



nice! especially for a core2quad!


----------



## jevery

Got the cards overclocked a little.  For some reason two running together don't want to overclock like a single card will.

Q9650/4870 CF


----------



## MIK3daG33K

I brought it strong with the e4500, although 3Dmark is wrong it is not at 4.6 its at 3.4. In the picture CPU-Z is showing it speed stepped.


----------



## wiwazevedo

....so i just re-benchmarked my system and got 17000.  everything with the exact same settings. how does it go from 20k to 17k?


----------



## Geoff

Scores updated.


----------



## ZeroWing

wouldnt you see higher scores running XP rather than vista? Also, my e-peen is only @ 17k and im xfiring hd4850s with q6600 @ 3.2!


----------



## wiwazevedo

regardless. im running the same computer, same os with everything the same except a few months of dust and light use and im getting 3k less points. hmm


----------



## jevery

wiwazevedo said:


> regardless. im running the same computer, same os with everything the same except a few months of dust and light use and im getting 3k less points. hmm



How do the 3 subscores compare?  If the cpu score is lower, thermal management might be throttling back your cpu.


----------



## zer0_c00l

new [email protected],8


----------



## Candy

Broke 16k! Haha, nothing special but I was hoping to do it before upgrading my CPU. I can probably go higher I just need a decent heatsink (on stock right now). I reckon its the new RAM, I couldn't for the life of me get past 3.6 before.






EDIT: Btw CPU-Z is showing it running at 2.7 but thats cos of the power saver thing, automatically changes multiplier from x8 to x6 when I'm not doing anything (cant remember what its called). 3DMark06 shows the speed the test ran at.


----------



## zer0_c00l

ya the gtx 260 benches nice


----------



## Dystopia

So, my rig is 5200+ with the 8600GTS, which is already OCed, and the proc can't be OCed because I'll over heat it. Any suggestions on how to improve my score withOUT paying any money?


----------



## Ethan3.14159

With my 2nd 8800GT in SLI.


----------



## jevery

Finally made Top Three....For a while at least.






Q9650 / 4870 CF


----------



## Shlouski

This is as much as im willing 2 push my computer. Maybe i will try again when i have newer components.


----------



## Shlouski

I decided to do a bit more fine tuning, not the biggest improvement, but still an improvement.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Are the scores going to be updated any time soon?


----------



## Geoff

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Are the scores going to be updated any time soon?


They will shortly


----------



## Ethan3.14159

[-0MEGA-];1277532 said:
			
		

> They will shortly



Thanks, Geoff.


----------



## 604action

There's no way I'll be on the top 100 of this ahha


----------



## KPC84

8613

This is my laptop.  Totally stock, no OC done at all.  The speedstep is pretty intense.  It looks like my CPU idles around 1.6 GHz.


----------



## Geoff

Scores Updated.


----------



## KPC84

[-0MEGA-];1278660 said:
			
		

> Scores Updated.



Hmmm, do I have the laptop score record?

Not that it's anything to brag about.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

KPC84 said:


> Hmmm, do I have the laptop score record?
> 
> Not that it's anything to brag about.



I believe Skidude has the laptop high score.


----------



## KPC84

Ethan3.14159 said:


> I believe Skidude has the laptop high score.



13738 -- skidude (Q9550 / 8800M GTX SLI)

alienware?


----------



## just a noob

KPC84 said:


> 13738 -- skidude (Q9550 / 8800M GTX SLI)
> 
> alienware?



sager


----------



## Geoff

KPC84 said:


> 13738 -- skidude (Q9550 / 8800M GTX SLI)
> 
> alienware?


And he paid around $5K for it I believe, haha.

By the way, there was at least one person who posted a score but did NOT include the resolution and settings, if you want yours included make sure the screenshot include those!


----------



## KPC84

[-0MEGA-];1278714 said:
			
		

> And he paid around $5K for it I believe, haha.
> 
> By the way, there was at least one person who posted a score but did NOT include the resolution and settings, if you want yours included make sure the screenshot include those!



Off topic, but thanks to you Omega, I've yet to find a laptop with this power for the price we paid...  :good:


----------



## Geoff

KPC84 said:


> Off topic, but thanks to you Omega, I've yet to find a laptop with this power for the price we paid...  :good:


No problem, to be honest though I forget what exactly it was that you picked out, lol


----------



## KPC84

[-0MEGA-];1278912 said:
			
		

> No problem, to be honest though I forget what exactly it was that you picked out, lol



Gateway P-7801u NoteBook Intel Core 2 Duo P8400(2.26GHz) 17.0" Wide UXGA 4GB Memory DDR3 1066 320GB HDD 7200rpm DVD Super Multi NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GTS - Retail


----------



## just a noob




----------



## funkysnair

i7 920 co stepping
xfx 4890 (single gpu)


----------



## zombine210

Q9550
2x 4870 512mb (crossfire)


----------



## BigSteve702

not too bad eh? finally got a processor that can feed my gtx275 (720 mhz oc)

going to run amd overdrive since my bios only lets me do 7% overclock. hopefully i can push to 3.4 or so, its running darn cold at 3.0ghz

im excited!


----------



## BigSteve702

screw that i played with the bios and upped the frequency to 245 at 14x multiplier... and it stayed stable through 3dmark on air! woo!


----------



## AcetheGamer

here's mine,...don't mind 3dmark06 reading my oc'ed E5200 at 4.1ghz,..it seems to be a bios problem. If set my fsb above 333mhz, it shows false readings. I included cpu-z in my screenshot to show the actual speed of my processor.
http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/1313/screenshotfinale.png


----------



## BigSteve702

pushed processor to 3.64 and the gtx275 to 735

i cant believe this thing is stable at 3.64 on air!


----------



## Fatback

I've been avoiding this thread because mine is just pitiful but who cares at least it's not the worst. Plus I got board.


----------



## FairDoos

FatBack Your close to my score 
I got 10975 in my 3DMark06

*Specs Below*


----------



## Fatback

FairDoos said:


> FatBack Your close to my score
> I got 10975 in my 3DMark06
> 
> *Specs Below*



There is no way you have a 4890 and a better CPU plus more RAM. My CPU is at stock speeds and my RAM is only running at 400MHz because any higher and I get BSOD's. I think there might be something wrong with your computer. Your CPU might be bottle necking your GPU that's the only thing I can guess.


----------



## FairDoos

Fatback said:


> There is no way you have a 4890 and a better CPU plus more RAM. My CPU is at stock speeds and my RAM is only running at 400MHz because any higher and I get BSOD's. I think there might be something wrong with your computer. Your CPU might be bottle necking your GPU that's the only thing I can guess.



Hahaha i run everything stock and i dont know, Either way it runs smooth and fast thats all i care about really


----------



## Fatback

FairDoos said:


> Hahaha i run everything stock and i dont know, Either way it runs smooth and fast thats all i care about really



Oh well that just doesn't seem right for that rig.


----------



## FairDoos

Fatback said:


> Oh well that just doesn't seem right for that rig.



Hmm Yer does seem a bit off Ill get a pic up in a second with CPU-Z and things BRB


----------



## FairDoos




----------



## Shane

wow im shocked by those results FairDoos,i wonder if that 4890 is bottlenecked by your processor?..i would overclock your phenom.

My rig in sig with the 4890 gets just inder 16k if i remember correctly.


----------



## funkysnair

mine get's just under 20,000 with a nice little overclock


----------



## FairDoos

Nevakonaza said:


> wow im shocked by those results FairDoos,i wonder if that 4890 is bottlenecked by your processor?..i would overclock your phenom.
> 
> My rig in sig with the 4890 gets just inder 16k if i remember correctly.



One problem ive never tried overclocking in my life.. Haha ill have a try though i mean you have to start somewhere ay?

EDIT: HAHAHAAHA OMG Ive just found out why im not getting the best results i can! Silly me The ATi 4890 is for PCI Express x16 2.0 right? I only Have PCI Express 1.0 How silly am i! Time for a mobo upgrade! MOBO RECOMENDATIONS PLEASE! Oh and no budget! And it must support the AMD Phenom! (Spec below) Not to bothered about Ram i can always get more <3


----------



## Fatback

FairDoos said:


> One problem ive never tried overclocking in my life.. Haha ill have a try though i mean you have to start somewhere ay?
> 
> EDIT: HAHAHAAHA OMG Ive just found out why im not getting the best results i can! Silly me The ATi 4890 is for PCI Express x16 2.0 right? I only Have PCI Express 1.0 How silly am i! Time for a mobo upgrade! MOBO RECOMENDATIONS PLEASE! Oh and no budget! And it must support the AMD Phenom! (Spec below) Not to bothered about Ram i can always get more <3



I don't think it matters if your PCIe is 1.0 or 2.0 they are backwards compatible. That might be the reason you get less benchmarks but probably not less performance. If you still won't a new motherboard I suggest the ASUS M4A78 Plus. I have the M4A78-EM and I love it. It can support every AMD CPU from like the past 4 years. I like knowing if something ever happens to my phenom I can just pop an old athlon 64 4400+ in there. That is just to get it running to I get something better.


----------



## FairDoos

Fatback said:


> I don't think it matters if your PCIe is 1.0 or 2.0 they are backwards compatible. That might be the reason you get less benchmarks but probably not less performance. If you still won't a new motherboard I suggest the ASUS M4A78 Plus. I have the M4A78-EM and I love it. It can support every AMD CPU from like the past 4 years. I like knowing if something ever happens to my phenom I can just pop an old athlon 64 4400+ in there. That is just to get it running to I get something better.



What about this motherboard?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136044


----------



## Fatback

FairDoos said:


> What about this motherboard?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136044



I would look at another brand like ASUS, Gigabyte, or MSI. DFI and biostar make some of the worst motherboards.


----------



## FairDoos

Fatback said:


> I would look at another brand like ASUS, Gigabyte, or MSI. DFI and biostar make some of the worst motherboards.



How about this? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186150


----------



## Fatback

FairDoos said:


> How about this? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186150



Go with this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130172 or this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128384.


----------



## FairDoos

Fatback said:


> Go with this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130172 or this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128384.



Ive made my decision! Thanks for your help mate!!


----------



## mep916

Fatback said:


> I would look at another brand like ASUS, Gigabyte, or MSI. DFI and biostar make some of the worst motherboards.



DFI is a good brand. Do you have any evidence to back up that up?


----------



## Fatback

mep916 said:


> DFI is a good brand. Do you have any evidence to back up that up?



I have used DFI enough to know the quality of them. Compared to an ASUS or Gigabyte there cheaply made. I'm not saying they don't work I'm just saying compared to what you could get for the same price its terrible.


----------



## FairDoos

mep916 said:


> DFI is a good brand. Do you have any evidence to back up that up?



o rly? Then i might go back to my first choice haha!


----------



## mep916

Fatback said:


> I have used DFI enough to know the quality of them. Compared to an ASUS or Gigabyte there cheaply made. I'm not saying they don't work I'm just saying compared to what you could get for the same price its terrible.



Have you owned a DFI LAN Party board? If so, break down the differences between their boards and those of gigabyte and asus.


----------



## Fatback

mep916 said:


> Have you owned a DFI LAN Party board? If so, break down the differences between their boards and those of gigabyte and asus.



No I have never owned one of there LAN Party boards. I have worked with a pretty good number of motherboards and DFI is the only board I have ever really had trouble out of. They do have good costumer service though I will give them that. DFI is an alright brand but I wouldn't have one for myself imo.


----------



## FairDoos

So should i go with the DFI board or not or are you to going to keep waffling on? hahaha <3

Oh yer its either that DFI board or this Click Here


----------



## Fatback

FairDoos said:


> So should i go with the DFI board or not or are you to going to keep waffling on? hahaha <3
> 
> Oh yer its either that DFI board or this Click Here



Sure you can go with the DFI just check some reviews on it first see how other people like it. I like that Gigabyte board I would never have 4 GPU's anyways lol.


----------



## 87dtna

mep916 said:


> Have you owned a DFI LAN Party board? If so, break down the differences between their boards and those of gigabyte and asus.



I have one, won't buy another one.  'nuff said.


----------



## 87dtna

Guess I'll post up my scores.  Not bad for a $550 system huh?

Cpu is Phenom II 550 unlocked to a quad @3.8ghz
GPU is a gts250 overclocked to 825/1350 (stock is 756/1100)

Hope this works OK-








Yeah I'm ranked 21st.


----------



## Gooberman

photobucket settings change em


----------



## 87dtna

Gooberman said:


> photobucket settings change em



Never had that problem with XP.  When I open them using the default Windows photo viewer it's small like that.


OK tried something else, worked good enough I guess.  Cropped it and resized, kinda made it a little fuzzy though.


----------



## 87dtna

Some extra tweaking with north bridge speeds yields a couple hundred extra points-







Still can't crack 18k with this setup no matter what I do!  Still trying though...


----------



## mep916

87dtna said:


> I have one, won't buy another one.  'nuff said.



In your sig, you claim to have an E6300 @ 3.9 GHz with a DFI board. That's above a 100% overclock. Why wouldn't you want another?


----------



## 87dtna

mep916 said:


> In your sig, you claim to have an E6300 @ 3.9 GHz with a DFI board. That's above a 100% overclock. Why wouldn't you want another?


There's 2 E6300's.

The E6300 wolfdale core is 2.8ghz stock.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116091


----------



## 87dtna

Is this thread being updated anymore?


----------



## ScOuT

Cranked the CPU up past 3GHz a little...running the GTX 260 at 690MHz mainly for Folding. Gave it a run and I scored a little over 15K


----------



## funkysnair

there has been no updates in this thread for months


----------



## CdnAudiophile

3DMark06 Ranks:
(Updated 27/09/09)​

Top Three:
1.) 26964 -- THERMAL-REACTOR (i7 920 / 4870 X2 CF)
2.) 25604 -- mikesrex (i7 920 / 9800GTX SLI)
3.) 24423 -- jevery (Q9650 / 4870 CF)



Top 10:
4.) 24298 -- SubDude199 (QX9650 / 9800 GX2)
5.) 22820 -- Domain_Man (Q9550 / 4870 X2)
6.) 22605 -- [-0MEGA-] (Q9550 / 4870 X2)
7.) 22136 -- atheoshk (i7 920 / GTX 295)
8.) 21867 -- zombine210 (Q9550 / 4870 CF)
9.) 21774 -- cpt.obvious (i7 920 / GTX 260 SLI)
10.) 21696 -- mikesrex (i7 920 / 3870 CF)




Top 20:
11.) 20974 -- ThatGuy16 (E8400 / 4850 CF)
12.) 20970 -- ETSA (i7 920 / 4870 X2)
13.) 20708 -- MouSe (i7 920 / GTX 285)
14.) 20518 -- wiwazevedo (Q9650 / GTX 260)
15.) 20338 -- tidyboy21 (E8500 / 3870 CF)
16.) 20176 -- DarkTears (i7 920 / 4850 X2)
17.) 19555 -- bebopin64 (i7 920 / GTX 285)
18.) 19473 -- scooter (E8400 / 4870 CF)
19.) 19421 -- SmoovBiscuit (Q9550 / 3870 X2)
20.) 19409 -- funkysnair (i7 920 / 4890)


21.) 19196 -- Archangel (Q6600 / 3870 CF)
22.) 18583 -- Shlouski (Q9550 / 8800GT SLI)
23.) 18114 -- BigSteve702 (x4 920 / GTX275)
24.) 17727 -- 87dtnaq (x4 950 / GTS250)
25.) 17483 -- mep916 (Q9450 / GTX 280)
26.) 17197 -- Kornowski (Q6600 / 8800GTS SLI)
27.) 16762 -- ada///M (Q6600 / 4870)
28.) 16706 -- zer0_c00l (X3 720 / GTX 260)
29.) 16526 -- bomberboysk (Q9450 / 9800GTX)
30.) 16104 -- Candy (E6750 / GTX 260)
31.) 16101 -- bacon (Phenom II 940 / 4870)
32.) 16007 -- ChrisUlrich (Q9450 / 8800GTS)
33.) 15813 -- just a noob (E5200 / GTX 285)
34.) 15431 -- wilson (E8500 / GTX 260)
35.) 15310 -- Ethan3.14159 (9950 / 8800GT SLI)
36.) 15252 -- tknick90 (Q6700 / 9800GTX)
37.) 15109 -- Calibretto (Q6600 / 9800GT)
38.) 15047 -- ScOuT (Q9300 / GTX260)
39.) 15027 -- MatrixEVO (E6750 / 8800GT)
40.) 14938 -- Dazzeerr (Q6600 / 9800GTX+)
41.) 14588 -- MIK3daG33K (E4500 / GTX 260)
42.) 14568 -- tlarkin (Q9550 / GTX 260)
43.) 14522 -- drdallon (Q9550 / GTX 260)
44.) 14375 -- nevakonaza (Q6600 / 8800GT)
45.) 14363 -- Jerrick (Q6600 / 4870)
46.) 14329 -- jevery (E8500 / 4870)
47.) 14132 -- Cameron (QX9650 / 8800GTX)
48.) 13995 -- Jerrick (Q6600 / 4870)
49.) 13738 -- skidude (Q9550 / 8800M GTX SLI)
50.) 13674 -- funkysnair (Q6600 / 4850)
51.) 13559 -- shenry (E8400/ 8800GT)
52.) 13518 -- Kesava (Q6600 / 8800GT)
53.) 12941 -- AcetheGamer (E5200 / 4850)
54.) 12393 -- Master_Mind (Q6600 / 8800GTX)
55.) 12335 -- StrangleHold (Phenom 8750 / 8800GT)
56.) 12152 -- BigSteve702 (X2 6400+ / 8800GTS)
57.) 12115 -- ETSA (E6400 / 4850)
58.) 11742 -- SubDude199 (Q6600 / 9600GT)
59.) 11318 -- newgunner (Phenom 9600 / 3850)
60.) 11286 -- Darkserge (E2220 / 4870)
61.) 11217 -- Mr. Johanssen (X2 5000+ / 4850)
62.) 11015 -- Bartmasta (X2 6000+ / 9600GT)
63.) 10975 -- FairDoos (x4 9550 / 4890)
64.) 10913 -- Vizy93 (X2 6000+ / 9800GTX+)
65.) 10812 -- reddevil6 (X2 6000+ / 9800GTX+)
66.) 10525 -- Fatback (x3 8650 / 4850)
67.) 10280 -- craneop1985 (X2 5000+ / 9600GSO)
68.) 10224 -- ramodkk (E2160 / 3870)
69.) 10161 -- reddevil (X2 6000+ / 3850)
70.)   9501 -- JoeSamo (FX-62 / 8800GTS)
71.)   8613 -- KPC84 (P8400 / 9800M GTS)
72.)   8562 -- [-0MEGA-] (P8400 / 9800M GTS)
73.)   7888 -- Intel_Man (E6300 / 9600GT)
74.)   7623 -- MMezna (X2 5000+ / 2900GT)
75.)   6554 -- Elimin8or (X2 4000+ / 8600GTS)
76.)   2158 -- m0nk3ys1ms (PD 805 / 7600GS)
77.)     840 -- BigSteve702 (X2 6400+ / 8200)


----------



## funkysnair

hey thermal, my 5870 says al beat the asse of that 4870x2... just give me a couple of weeks lol


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Bring it on! lol


----------



## Geoff

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> 3DMark06 Ranks:
> (Updated 27/09/09)​



I appreciate you helping, but this means that I have to redo all the formatting.​


----------



## Geoff

Scores Updated.


----------



## just a noob

boy does that e5200/gtx 285 combo ever look unbalanced


----------



## Gooberman

Doesn't the 5870 score a little bit lower then the 4870x2?


----------



## funkysnair

Gooberman said:


> Doesn't the 5870 score a little bit lower then the 4870x2?



nope, supposed to be better.... very near the gtx295, in some benchmarks better than the gtx295!

but i didnt realise he had 4870x2 in crossfire dam it


----------



## Bodaggit23

funkysnair said:


> nope, supposed to be better.... very near the gtx295, in some benchmarks better than the gtx295!
> 
> but i didnt realise he had 4870x2 in crossfire dam it



The 4870x2 outperformed the GTX 295 in some cases.


----------



## Fatback

I OCed my CPU to 2.4GHz and my RAM to 840MHz. Thinking I could finally pass the 11,000 mark instead I scored 200 points lower. I'm going to OC to 2.5GHz later on or however far I can go without raising voltages then try again. This time I'm going to make sure nothing is running like last time.


----------



## Backwoods166

This is from last winter when I was running my benchies.  I know I don't have necessary documentation so i guess I am just sharing


----------



## Fatback

Finally got past the 11K mark


----------



## kkpudge7

Run at 4.3Ghz. Not too shabby for my 4870s  ran this test with my GPU's at 810/1015. There ya go Mep916


----------



## mep916

kkpudge7 said:


> Run at 4.3Ghz. Not too shabby for my 4870s  ran this test with my GPU's at 810/1015



I believe we have a new record. Very nice. Can you post your GPU-Z with the clocks? You know, just to make it official.


----------



## funkysnair

mep916 said:


> I believe we have a new record. Very nice. Can you post your GPU-Z with the clocks? You know, just to make it official.



nope, he has it on lower resolution


----------



## mep916

funkysnair said:


> nope, he has it on lower resolution



Yup. KK you gotta run it at 1280x1024. My bad.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Yeah, I have a hard time believing 2 4870's are going to beat 2 4870X2's...


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Yeah, I have a hard time believing 2 4870's are going to beat 2 4870X2's...



At first I was astounded that he was able to score so high but good thing (for me atleast lol) for Funkysnair seeing the res.


----------



## funkysnair

well i thought it was a bit high so i looked a little closer, would stil like to see the results with proper resolution


----------



## mep916

funkysnair said:


> well i thought it was a bit high



Well I was drunk so it looked fine to me.


----------



## funkysnair

mep916 said:


> Well I was drunk so it looked fine to me.



you should'nt be getting drunk, thats my job


----------



## CdnAudiophile

I am guessing it will be about 24k with the i7 that high. I believe Funky when you get your 5870 with the one you should hit 23k. If it was at higher res tho the 5870 would crush 2 4870s


----------



## 87dtna

Just got finished tweaking my backup rig with parts I had laying around except the CPU which I just scored for $64 shipped.
Specs-
ASRock N61p-s motherboard ($45 board when new! LOL)
Phenom II 705e triple core, stock voltage (1.175v) at 2.65ghz
2x1gb of ddr2-800 ram
MSI 9600gt GPU, overclocked a little
cheap crap 300w PSU (came with a case I bought LOL)
WD 250gb HDD sata
IDE dvd rom
Windows XP home

Total cost for everything- $200, and a large chunk of that is the GPU.

Motherboard is a major cork.  It only supports 1000mhz hyper transport and consequently the North bridge is set at a low 1600mhz.  Also the board only has 2 slots for ram.  Plus, this board only has a PCIe x16 1.0 slot, not 2.0!  Honestly I'm lucky the board even supports an AM3 processor at all LOL, I was shocked.  I've been liking ASRock more and more.
And one other thing, not sure if it's the board or CPU but I cannot seem to raise voltage on the CPU whatsoever so I can get a higher overclock.  It will not even POST if I increase it in the Bios and for some reason the overclocking tool in windows won't let me go above 1.175v anyway.  Weird.

I know if I didn't have to remove the motherboard to take out the CPU and cooler off my main rig this 705e would be going in my AM3 rig to see what it could do.


----------



## jasonn20

Cpu: Phenom II X2 550 Callisto @ 3.8
HSF: Ximatek Dark Knight 120mm
MB: Gigabyte MA790X-UD4P
GPU: Sapphire 4870 1Gig
Mem: G.Skill 4Gig DDR2 1066Mhz
PSU: BFG 550w
HD: (2) WD Black 500Gig  Sata


I got a 3dmark score of 14,468.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

jasonn20 said:


> Cpu: Phenom II X2 550 Callisto @ 3.8
> HSF: Ximatek Dark Knight 120mm
> MB: Gigabyte MA790X-UD4P
> GPU: Sapphire 4870 1Gig
> Mem: G.Skill 4Gig DDR2 1066Mhz
> PSU: BFG 550w
> HD: (2) WD Black 500Gig  Sata
> 
> 
> I got a 3dmark score of 14,468.


Need to post a screenshot of showing the tests, resolution, and score or it doesn't count.


----------



## jasonn20

Ok, how do I do a screen shot ??


----------



## Geoff

jasonn20 said:


> Ok, how do I do a screen shot ??


Press the Print Screen button, then go into MS Paint and paste it.


----------



## Fatback

[-0MEGA-];1335431 said:
			
		

> Press the Print Screen button, then go into MS Paint and paste it.



Or just download fraps which is a lot easier IMO It will save you some trouble in the long run.


----------



## Geoff

Fatback said:


> Or just download fraps which is a lot easier IMO It will save you some trouble in the long run.


FRAPS saves images in BMP if I remember correctly, which are fairly large files.


----------



## Fatback

[-0MEGA-];1335923 said:
			
		

> FRAPS saves images in BMP if I remember correctly, which are fairly large files.



Yes the files are pretty large for me it is about 3.75MB a screenshot. I usually upload them to imageshack then delete them from my computer. I probably wouldn't even use it if I didn't need it to take screenshots for my games.


----------



## Geoff

I believe FRAPS only takes screenshots of games, it wouldn't work for taking a screenshot of 3DMark IIRC.


----------



## Bodaggit23

[-0MEGA-];1336181 said:
			
		

> I believe FRAPS only takes screenshots of games, it wouldn't work for taking a screenshot of 3DMark IIRC.



Side note:

FRAPS will also record Youtube videos and other browser based videos as well, as long as you put the video in Fullscreen mode. :good:


----------



## just a noob

can't wait for my ram to show up, hopefully i can get into the top 10


----------



## jasonn20

14672 3dmark

http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/5827/screenshot1qf.png

CPU: AMD Phenom II x2 550 @ 3.7
MB: Gigabyte MA790x-UD4P
MEM: G.Skill (2x2) 4g 1066
GPU: Sapphire 4870


----------



## 87dtna

jasonn20 said:


> 14672 3dmark
> 
> http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/5827/screenshot1qf.png
> 
> CPU: AMD Phenom II x2 550 @ 3.7
> MB: Gigabyte MA790x-UD4P
> MEM: G.Skill (2x2) 4g 1066
> GPU: Sapphire 4870



Nice :good:

Have you tried to unlock your 550 into a quad?  Should be able to do it with that board just set ACC to hybrid.


----------



## just a noob

going to see if i can squeeze some more out of my i7


----------



## 87dtna

just a noob said:


> going to see if i can squeeze some more out of my i7




What not overclock the GPU's as well?  I've seen I7's clock to 4.0ghz easily, and if you overclock your GPU's I don't see why 30k with your setup isn't out of the question.


----------



## just a noob

number one spot now, and those gtx 285's already have an overclock on them


----------



## jevery

You need to include the settings in your screenshot to make it official
.


----------



## Fatback

jevery said:


> You need to include the settings in your screenshot to make it official
> .



Well since he is using the unregistered version, he can not change his setting, so we already know what they are.


----------



## 87dtna

just a noob said:


> number one spot now, and those gtx 285's already have an overclock on them



Factory overclocked...my gts250 is factory overclocked but I still OC'd it 70 more mhz on the core and 250mhz on the memory.


----------



## just a noob

87dtna said:


> Factory overclocked...my gts250 is factory overclocked but I still OC'd it 70 more mhz on the core and 250mhz on the memory.


they get unstable at anything much above stock unfortunately


----------



## 87dtna

just a noob said:


> they get unstable at anything much above stock unfortunately



Thats poop.  Are those BFG's?  I have had great luck with EVGA's stuff.


----------



## just a noob

87dtna said:


> Thats poop.  Are those BFG's?  I have had great luck with EVGA's stuff.



1 evga, and one bfg


----------



## 87dtna

just a noob said:


> 1 evga, and one bfg



Ahh, I guess the bfg is holding you up haha


----------



## jasonn20

87dtna said:


> Nice :good:
> 
> Have you tried to unlock your 550 into a quad?  Should be able to do it with that board just set ACC to hybrid.



Yes, I have spent couple of hours trying to make it stable but with no luck. Mine is defective.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

jasonn20 said:


> Yes, I have spent couple of hours trying to make it stable but with no luck. Mine is defective.


It's not defective. It's working exactly how AMD intended.... as a _dual core_ CPU.


----------



## jasonn20

Here's an updated score  of 15495

I bumped my cpu upto 3.8 and bumped my gpu upto 850/1150

CPU: 550 x2 @3.8
GPU: 4870 @ 850/1150

http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/8384/screenshot2gh.png


----------



## 87dtna

Ethan3.14159 said:


> It's not defective. It's working exactly how AMD intended.... as a _dual core_ CPU.




blah blah blah 

shut your pie hole yoko


----------



## jevery

Fatback said:


> Well since he is using the unregistered version, he can not change his setting, so we already know what they are.



Not saying he's cheating, just saying it's the stated rules on page 1. 
Obviously a very fast machine and one hell of a 3D run.
Though out of curosity, how can you tell it's the unregistered version?


----------



## 87dtna

jevery said:


> Not saying he's cheating, just saying it's the stated rules on page 1.
> Obviously a very fast machine and one hell of a 3D run.
> Though out of curosity, how can you tell it's the unregistered version?



The results are online instead of on the 3dmark window


----------



## jevery

87dtna said:


> The results are online instead of on the 3dmark window



I can get online results with the advanced edition.

.


----------



## 87dtna

jevery said:


> I can get online results with the advanced edition.



Hmm, ok I dunno then lol.


----------



## brighteyes

87dtna said:


> blah blah blah
> 
> shut your pie hole yoko



Don't you dare speak to him like that.


----------



## 87dtna

brighteyes said:


> Don't you dare speak to him like that.



ok, shut your pie hole yoko


----------



## brighteyes

87dtna said:


> ok, shut your pie hole yoko



I'm going to sever your parents' bodies and make you feed on the entrails.
After you've excreted the said entrails, you'll then have to re digest them.


----------



## just a noob

*28112 marks*

i hope this is satisfactory, i'm not going to do it again anytime soon(got a fever and i don't feel that great)


----------



## Bodaggit23

brighteyes said:


> I'm going to sever your parents' bodies and make you feed on the entrails.
> After you've excreted the said entrails, you'll then have to re digest them.



Gak.

Reported.


----------



## jevery

just a noob said:


> i hope this is satisfactory



I'd say it's good for the crown.  Congratulations 
Now, how much higher will it go?  Do I hear twenty eight five?


----------



## just a noob

jevery said:


> I'd say it's good for the crown.  Congratulations
> Now, how much higher will it go?  Do I hear twenty eight five?



any higher, and the cpu portion of the 3dmark06 crashes to desktop


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Crazy score, congrats just a noob. Are you running Vista?, When you are feeling better could do you a vantage run on performance?


----------



## just a noob

running xp, is vantage a vista thing only(i thought it was anyway)? maybe when i get a bigger psu, i just removed my second gtx 285, i doubt my silencer could take much more punishment, so maybe around Christmas when i get some more money(and if i find another first revision gtx 285 i'm going to jump on it(i'm planning on water cooling the system, and i have a fetish for matching water blocks)


----------



## mep916

Noob, I think you should have ian change your username to just a pimp. 

Well done, very nice. Where do you rank with 2X GTX 285?


----------



## just a noob

mep916 said:


> Noob, I think you should have ian change your username to just a pimp.
> 
> Well done, very nice. Where do you rank with 2X GTX 285?



 what do you mean by that? if you mean on here, #1


----------



## mep916

just a noob said:


> what do you mean by that? if you mean on here, #1



On the worldwide 3DMark06 rankings. Where do you rank with your setup? Don't they have separate rankings based on configuration?


----------



## CdnAudiophile

just a noob said:


> running xp, is vantage a vista thing only(i thought it was anyway)? maybe when i get a bigger psu, i just removed my second gtx 285, i doubt my silencer could take much more punishment, so maybe around Christmas when i get some more money(and if i find another first revision gtx 285 i'm going to jump on it(i'm planning on water cooling the system, and i have a fetish for matching water blocks)



Sweet stuff man, can't wait to see it. Vantage is DX10 so you need a DX10 compatible OS to run it.

I am waiting on a 920 D0 and the Corsair Obsidian(back ordered) to come in next week. When it comes I will try to OC the PCI-E lane and go higher than 4GHz on the cpu.


----------



## just a noob

mep916 said:


> Noob, I think you should have ian change your username to just a pimp.
> 
> Well done, very nice. Where do you rank with 2X GTX 285?



i think #3(looked it up on orb), since i don't have the advanced version, i can't really tell, and i'm not doing it again anytime soon


----------



## FairDoos

This is everything at Stock when i got my new parts







And here is when i added an extra 200MHz to the CPU






The only setting i changed was the resolution which was changed to 1024 x 768

I feel happy with this benchmark actually considering on my old rig i used to max out on something like 13500 and i overclocked so dissapointing but this buyild i am very pleased with


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## digitallife4you

Nice one!


----------



## 87dtna

FairDoos said:


> The only setting i changed was the resolution which was changed to 1024 x 768
> 
> I feel happy with this benchmark actually considering on my old rig i used to max out on something like 13500 and i overclocked so dissapointing but this buyild i am very pleased with



There's a large difference between 1024x768 and 1280x1024


----------



## FairDoos

87dtna said:


> There's a large difference between 1024x768 and 1280x1024



Oh my bad i never read the rules hahaha BRB


----------



## FairDoos

Ok heres my Benchmark with all default settings  I'm planning on overclocking my GPU as soon as i get water cooling sorted and then take my CPU further so i should get a higher benchmark soon!


----------



## just a noob

de actualización de este hilo por favor


----------



## bomberboysk

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12403926

got about 3k points more than i did singlecard....not bad for $24


----------



## just a noob

bomberboysk said:


> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12403926
> 
> got about 3k points more than i did singlecard....not bad for $24



i don't see anything?


----------



## bomberboysk

just a noob said:


> i don't see anything?


On the right side....Compared system.


----------



## linkin

Guys, Do you know any way to get the 3dmark06 setup in a zip folder? I'm on capped internet and i want to benchmark!

EDIT: Downloading 576mb @ 12kB/s *cry*


----------



## 87dtna

bomberboysk said:


> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12403926
> 
> got about 3k points more than i did singlecard....not bad for $24



Nice.  You should be able to overclock the cards more, and hit 20k.  I don't know about the 9800gtx but my gts250 overclocks to 825 core and 1350 memory.


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> Nice.  You should be able to overclock the cards more, and hit 20k.  I don't know about the 9800gtx but my gts250 overclocks to 825 core and 1350 memory.


Nah, my 9800gtx is a really crappy clocker on core. I do have the shaders cranked to 2050 for folding though on both gts250 and 9800gtx. The 9800gtx is 65nm while gts250 is 55nm.


----------



## 87dtna

bomberboysk said:


> Nah, my 9800gtx is a really crappy clocker on core. I do have the shaders cranked to 2050 for folding though on both gts250 and 9800gtx. The 9800gtx is 65nm while gts250 is 55nm.



Dang that sucks.  What brand gts250 is it?  My gts250 is only 65nm   I get about the same shader clock with 825 core (linked), a little over 2k.  I tried unlinking but they both seem to be maxxed out where they are at.


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> Dang that sucks.  What brand gts250 is it?  My gts250 is only 65nm   I get about the same shader clock with 825 core (linked), a little over 2k.  I tried unlinking but they both seem to be maxxed out where they are at.


EVGA, if your folding drop your core down to about 750/760, fanspeed 100%, and then take the shader up.

Most GTS250 are 55nm....unlucky you got a 65nm

My 9800gtx from XFX is a whole lot nicer looking, all under a nice plastic shrowd while the evga has exposed fan wires and etc. Still, cant complain because like i said, cost me $24

For general use and folding....the GTS250 is a killer card, fillrate on them is still higher than the gtx260 or core216 while the GTX260 has better memory bandwidth.


----------



## jasonn20

FairDoos said:


> Ok heres my Benchmark with all default settings  I'm planning on overclocking my GPU as soon as i get water cooling sorted and then take my CPU further so i should get a higher benchmark soon!




I have the phenom 550 which is basically a 955 with two cores shut off.  I have scored 15,500 with my X2 550 so why is a 955 only scoring a 17,000.  I just though it would score higher with 2 more cores but maybe not?


----------



## 87dtna

bomberboysk said:


> EVGA, if your folding drop your core down to about 750/760, fanspeed 100%, and then take the shader up.



Nope not folding, just gaming.



bomberboysk said:


> Most GTS250 are 55nm....unlucky you got a 65nm



Tell me about it 



bomberboysk said:


> My 9800gtx from XFX is a whole lot nicer looking, all under a nice plastic shrowd while the evga has exposed fan wires and etc. Still, cant complain because like i said, cost me $24
> 
> For general use and folding....the GTS250 is a killer card, fillrate on them is still higher than the gtx260 or core216 while the GTX260 has better memory bandwidth.



$24?  You suck....haha.  Yeah the gts250 is a great card, I've been looking around for a gtx275 though.  Since I went to full 1080 sometimes the framerates drop a little too much.


----------



## Shane

FairDoos said:


> Ok heres my Benchmark with all default settings  I'm planning on overclocking my GPU as soon as i get water cooling sorted and then take my CPU further so i should get a higher benchmark soon!



wow nice...

i didnt expect a AMD Phenom II 955 BE X4 @ 3.4GHz to get more 3d marks than a Q6600 at the same clock speed.

im sure mine just barely gets to 16,000 im not sure,Il re-run 3d mark later.


----------



## just a noob

just a noob said:


> i hope this is satisfactory, i'm not going to do it again anytime soon(got a fever and i don't feel that great)



omega, when are you going to update this thread


----------



## linkin

Finally got 3DMark06 installed. I defragged and ran the test twice I was  when it got the the CPU tests. lol i got 0-2 FPS. anyway enough babbling here's my score:
















11k isn't too bad i guess. If my 4850 never got lost in the post system i think i'd have a higher score. I might just get myself an E8500 (might be getting a cheapy off a friend)

Omega please update the thread i'd like to be on it  plus we have a new high score.


----------



## WeatherMan

Edit


----------



## linkin

^ why exactly are you posting that?


----------



## WeatherMan

LoL I asked a question, then figured it out by googling a few seconds later, edited the post before 1 minute later so it now looks like I just posted Edit.


----------



## Shane

Right managed to get my Q6600 to 3.3Ghz again after some problems ive had recently...not tried 3.4 again yet.



I dunno,i dont think the results are all that impressive compared to FairDoos score a few pages back


----------



## 87dtna

How come CPU-Z shows 3.3ghz, but 3dmark shows 3.7ghz in 2 different places?  Which one was the test run at?


----------



## Shane

87dtna said:


> How come CPU-Z shows 3.3ghz, but 3dmark shows 3.7ghz in 2 different places?  Which one was the test run at?



Im not sure why it does that actualy,even in my system properties in windows it says 3.72Ghz.

Im at 3.3Ghz though...pff i wish i could get 3.7Ghz


----------



## WeatherMan

Windows will always read the highest multiplier, that's why it's shown as 3.7


----------



## just a noob

Nevakonaza said:


> Right managed to get my Q6600 to 3.3Ghz again after some problems ive had recently...not tried 3.4 again yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno,i dont think the results are all that impressive compared to FairDoos score a few pages back



the 17k run with a phenom? or the 28k run by me?


----------



## Shane

Im talking about FairDoos score!


----------



## WeatherMan

Looks about right shane!


----------



## Geoff

Updated


----------



## WeatherMan

Just to let you know you upated Nevakonaza's placement but not score


----------



## Shane

Bootup05 said:


> Just to let you know you upated Nevakonaza's placement but not score



Tks Bootay  :good:


----------



## Geoff

Good eye, fixed


----------



## just a noob

[-0MEGA-];1361969 said:
			
		

> Updated



thanks omega


----------



## bomberboysk

You also left noobs old score in the list


----------



## Geoff

bomberboysk said:


> You also left noobs old score in the list


Fixed.


----------



## Jet

Ha--that's what you get with the 13" 2.53Ghz Macbook Pro


----------



## G25r8cer

Just a baseline to go off of 

Phenom II 955be stock clock - 8600gt stock






Cant wait until I replace this card


----------



## Ramodkk

Doesn't make a difference but could you change my name to Ramomar on the list? hehe


----------



## Geoff

Ramomar said:


> Doesn't make a difference but could you change my name to Ramomar on the list? hehe


What was your name before?


----------



## Fatback

[-0MEGA-];1363264 said:
			
		

> What was your name before?



ramodkk(I think)


----------



## FairDoos

ooft im 4 away from top 20! I'm getting Windows 7 today so ill do some overclocking and get back to you later 

EDIT: Ever thought of 3DMark Vantage Thread? Do we have one?


----------



## Intel_man

Core i5 750 @ 2.66GHz with a GTS 250 512mb version.


----------



## 87dtna

Updated for me, just got my 4870's installed soooo-

about time an AMD rig gets in the top 20 lol


----------



## FairDoos

UPDATE PLEASE


----------



## linkin

This is with my new XFX 4850


----------



## Fatback

linkin93 said:


> This is with my new XFX 4850



You get almost the same thing I do, mine is about 200points higher though.


----------



## Intel_man

Can someone sticky this thread so people don't have to surf through a few pages of questions before finding this thread?


----------



## 87dtna

It also needs updated... I'm the only AMD system in the top 20 now woot!  lol


----------



## Intel_man

87dtna said:


> It also needs updated... I'm the only AMD system in the top 20 now woot!  lol



lol 3.7 GHZ


----------



## 87dtna

Intel_man said:


> lol 3.7 GHZ



Yeah..???  did you care to look at other clock speeds too, they are all over 3ghz if you are over 20k.  Some are over 4ghz.

BTW, my CPU costs 100 bucks   And I paid $220 for both 4870's


----------



## G25r8cer

87dtna said:


> Yeah..???  did you care to look at other clock speeds too, they are all over 3ghz if you are over 20k.  Some are over 4ghz.
> 
> BTW, my CPU costs 100 bucks   And I paid $220 for both 4870's



Ohh just wait until I get my 5850


----------



## 87dtna

G25r8cer said:


> Ohh just wait until I get my 5850



Yeah sure, but you will have paid twice as much for the CPU and 1/2 again for the video card. :good:


I suspect your score will be about the same as mine.


----------



## Laquer Head

I don't know if laptops count but the rig in my sig got 6621 3D Marks, -- and that was with 6GB ram..not 8GB


----------



## G25r8cer

87dtna said:


> Yeah sure, but you will have paid twice as much for the CPU and 1/2 again for the video card. :good:
> 
> 
> I suspect your score will be about the same as mine.



Same as yours, no

Your lacking dx11 though


----------



## 87dtna

G25r8cer said:


> Same as yours, no
> 
> Your lacking dx11 though



We'll see.

Only benchmark software has DX11 at this point, big deal.  No games.


----------



## G25r8cer

87dtna said:


> We'll see.
> 
> Only benchmark software has DX11 at this point, big deal.  No games.



Dx11 Games


----------



## 87dtna

3....yay.  DX10 won't be obsolete for atleast 2 years, and by then a 5850/5870 will be similar prices of current 4870/4890's.


----------



## FairDoos

G25r8cer said:


> Dx11 Games



 Not forgetting DiRT 2


----------



## FairDoos

UPDATE ME PLEASE 






Lol @ 3.9Ghz on air.


----------



## 87dtna

Wow 3.9ghz at 1.35v, impressive!  Can you get over 4.0?

Also, take your cpu NB to 2400 (cpu NB volt 1.25) and HTT to 2400.  That helps too.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Here is an updated score on Win7 and a better CPU OC. This is with only a single 4870x2. I no longer have the other one. 27168


----------



## zombine210

question for Domain_man or 0mega,

are you running liquid cooling?
we pretty much have the same setup but i'm having a hard time breaking 22k.

i think it's my cpu, mind telling me what kind of clocks you're runnign? please...


----------



## 87dtna

zombine210 said:


> question for Domain_man or 0mega,
> 
> are you running liquid cooling?
> we pretty much have the same setup but i'm having a hard time breaking 22k.
> 
> i think it's my cpu, mind telling me what kind of clocks you're runnign? please...



Well on page three he has a score of 21,391 with his q9550 at 4.0ghz and GPU's at stock clocks.

I'm guessing he kept the CPU the same and just overclocked the GPU's maybe for his 22k score.  I looked through page 20 anyway if you want to start from there LOL.


----------



## zombine210

87dtna said:


> Well on page three he has a score of 21,391 with his q9550 at 4.0ghz and GPU's at stock clocks.
> 
> I'm guessing he kept the CPU the same and just overclocked the GPU's maybe for his 22k score.  I looked through page 20 anyway if you want to start from there LOL.



i found it in pg 25. i think its the cpu holding me back. i can only oc up to 3.6ghz, anything higher than 430 fsb, my pc wont boot.

i have an antec 900 with lots of fans but i'm guessing it's not enough for higher overclocks.

maybe blowing air on the cpu with a compressed air can upside down while running the test  that's just stupid enough to work!

thanks,

also, whats up with this:
1.) 28112 -- just_a_noob (i7 920 / GTX 285 CF)

i thought only ati cards could to CrossFire. LOL


----------



## 87dtna

zombine210 said:


> i found it in pg 25. i think its the cpu holding me back. i can only oc up to 3.6ghz, anything higher than 430 fsb, my pc wont boot.
> 
> i have an antec 900 with lots of fans but i'm guessing it's not enough for higher overclocks.
> 
> maybe blowing air on the cpu with a compressed air can upside down while running the test  that's just stupid enough to work!
> 
> thanks,
> 
> also, whats up with this:
> 1.) 28112 -- just_a_noob (i7 920 / GTX 285 CF)
> 
> i thought only ati cards could to CrossFire. LOL




No you simply hit a wall with the chipset on your mobo.  Get a P45 board and it will clock higher.  What Vcore are you running at 3.6ghz?  What CPU cooler do you have?


----------



## FairDoos

Update me please  

Im finding it hard to break 20,000 :/


----------



## funkysnair

FairDoos said:


> Update me please
> 
> Im finding it hard to break 20,000 :/



that is a very good score, im sure that beats me on my i7 920 and ati 4890

what you clocked your 4890 at? my mothoer board will be on water monday so im gonna push my cpu to 4ghz with my 4890 oc'd too-im not having this dam it lol


----------



## 87dtna

Heh, higher score with the I5 at 4.2ghz and a single gtx260 than a Phenom II quad at 3.9ghz with crossfired 4870's-


----------



## Geoff

zombine210 said:


> question for Domain_man or 0mega,
> 
> are you running liquid cooling?
> we pretty much have the same setup but i'm having a hard time breaking 22k.
> 
> i think it's my cpu, mind telling me what kind of clocks you're runnign? please...





87dtna said:


> Well on page three he has a score of 21,391 with his q9550 at 4.0ghz and GPU's at stock clocks.
> 
> I'm guessing he kept the CPU the same and just overclocked the GPU's maybe for his 22k score.  I looked through page 20 anyway if you want to start from there LOL.


Yes my processor is watercooled, and my GPU is not overclocked.


----------



## 87dtna

[-0MEGA-];1382596 said:
			
		

> Yes my processor is watercooled, and my GPU is not overclocked.



It said so right on your screen shot, GPU's at 793/947


----------



## Geoff

87dtna said:


> It said so right on your screen shot, GPU's at 793/947


Sorry, it was for some of my posts, but I meant it doesn't stay overclocked.


----------



## 87dtna

[-0MEGA-];1382604 said:
			
		

> Sorry, it was for some of my posts, but I meant it doesn't stay overclocked.



ah, well he wanted to know how you broke 22k thats all


----------



## zombine210

87dtna said:


> No you simply hit a wall with the chipset on your mobo.  Get a P45 board and it will clock higher.  What Vcore are you running at 3.6ghz?  What CPU cooler do you have?



right now at 3.4, it's at:
cpu core 1.23v
dram 2.06v
NB 1.24v
cpu vtt 1.10v

i may have increased that a bit when running the tests, but didn't want to keep it that way.

i have a xigmatek s963 with only one fan, but it aligns with the case's rear fan for a sort of 'push-pull' config.



87dtna said:


> It said so right on your screen shot, GPU's at 793/947



yeah, i think i can get those clocks no prob. it's definitely the cpu then. oh, well, hey i can play any game comfortably so i'm not gonna sweat it.


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah a quad at 3.4ghz will not be any kind of bottleneck with any current game.

Your Vcore is very low, 1.23v.  You should be able to crank that up to 1.35 easily and that may get you to 4.0ghz.  But watch your temps and work up to it.  But 1.35 is completely safe to the CPU, thats still low.  To achive 4.2ghz stable on my I5 I pumped it to 1.4875 Vcore!!!  So don't worry.

You may have to increase VTT to 1.21 or so voltage too.


----------



## Theblackoutow

This is fully stock, no oc.





Forgot to mention,
Intel i7 860 2.8ghz
ATI Radeon 5850


----------



## 87dtna

Got my gtx285 in.  A little more tweaking and I will be above Omega and Domain man haha, need to crack 23k on single GPU.


----------



## Domain_Man

zombine210 said:


> question for Domain_man or 0mega,
> 
> are you running liquid cooling?
> we pretty much have the same setup but i'm having a hard time breaking 22k.
> 
> i think it's my cpu, mind telling me what kind of clocks you're runnign? please...



Hi zombine210 no just on air cooling, I use a Zalman 9700, with an intake fan and outake fan on the side of my case, I did not have to do any mods on my case just added the fans. 

I think there was a link to the CPU-Z for my clocks at the time..

Apart from the cooling and the 4870x2, I give credit to the motherboard+ram combination to get to 4.2ghz to run 3Dmark and hit past 22k.


----------



## Domain_Man

The link is at my Sig..


----------



## 87dtna

I don't know if I will be able to hit 23k, but getting real close...cpu at 4.3ghz!!!  Everything on air!-


----------



## anbo369

go son!!! you can do it!


----------



## jasonn20

Update on my rig.. 18,636

Cpu: Phenom II X4 965 (125w) @ 4.2ghz
Gpu: HD 4870  @ 875 - 1030


----------



## anbo369

oh you think yours is good hey??
you should check out mine...

had to use 3dmark 03..
this was my bad run.






and this was my good run.





hehe try and beat that suckaz!
courtesy of Microsoft paint! 

lol fail i know.


----------



## Domain_Man

Updated my graphics drivers, disabled aero on vista and an improved score on my 4.1GHz oc 

When I get the chance will run 3D Mark 06 again on my 4.2GHz OC but so far happy with the improvements on ATI's latest update.

Also added these screencaps on my sig.


----------



## 87dtna

Ohhh I see, I was getting close so you had to hammer me down eh?  LOL

Oh well, still the fastest single GPU by far....woot!


----------



## Domain_Man

LOL  didn't mean it honest! well done on the i5 OC at 4.3 by the way


----------



## 87dtna

Domain_Man said:


> LOL  didn't mean it honest! well done on the i5 OC at 4.3 by the way



Thanks, on a $115 mobo too!  This ASrock P55 pro is awsome for the money as long as you only run a good single card (which I have lol) since the second PCIe is only 4x and SLI is not supported.


----------



## Domain_Man

you could probably get a cheap HD 4870X2 (single card) now that the 58xx series are out..I normally do my upgrades this time of the year but I'm gonna pass this year due to the credit crunch --- have dreams of an i7 rig or a 5970 card.. oh well!


----------



## 87dtna

Haha, it's not like you cannot play any game out there on your rig.  Anything over 20k can play any game at any resolution pretty much right now.


----------



## Domain_Man

yup, so true! especially when I hardly even play games anymore and was just thinking of improving my 3Dmark scores  

maybe next year!


----------



## 87dtna

Boo-ya!  4870 X2 FTW!

Edit-new score on next page...


----------



## Geoff

I don't know what wrong with mine...  I had my 4870 X2 overclocked to 883/950 and got an SM2.0 score of 8374, and an SM3.0 score of 10978..


----------



## 87dtna

OMEGA, It's the CPU making the difference.  Better CPU helps SM2 and SM3 scores.  Big difference in scores just by switching to an I5 over a Phenom II on the SM2 and 3 scores, and of course CPU score even at same clocks same card same ram/speeds.  What latency is your ram?  It's only DDR2, that might hurt.  I have DDR3-2000 ram.  Plus, I have 3 SSD's in RAID 0, this has made the biggest difference in my setup by far.  Everything is just faster, everything.

Here's the new score, a measely 35 points short of 3rd place.  Still need some more tweaking!

CPU at 4.3ghz, and GPU at 800/950.






Omega, how did you overclock higher than 800?  CCC won't let me go higher than 800 core clock.


----------



## 87dtna

oops.


----------



## Gooberman

> 1.) 28112 -- just_a_noob (i7 920 / GTX 285* CF*)



Yeah little error there


----------



## 87dtna

haha yeah it was brought up before.


----------



## Gooberman

i haven't really checked this thread  i just noticed it and was like that isn't right! =]


----------



## Geoff

87dtna said:


> OMEGA, It's the CPU making the difference.  Better CPU helps SM2 and SM3 scores.  Big difference in scores just by switching to an I5 over a Phenom II on the SM2 and 3 scores, and of course CPU score even at same clocks same card same ram/speeds.  What latency is your ram?  It's only DDR2, that might hurt.  I have DDR3-2000 ram.  Plus, I have 3 SSD's in RAID 0, this has made the biggest difference in my setup by far.  Everything is just faster, everything.
> 
> Here's the new score, a measely 35 points short of 3rd place.  Still need some more tweaking!
> 
> CPU at 4.3ghz, and GPU at 800/950.
> 
> 
> Omega, how did you overclock higher than 800?  CCC won't let me go higher than 800 core clock.


I always thought they way they designed 3DMark was so that only the CPU tests reflected the processor, afterall mine was at 4GHz as well and the CPU score was only about 600 points lower then yours.

And I used RivaTuner to overclock the video card and set the fan speed.



87dtna said:


> haha yeah it was brought up before.


And I'll get to it


----------



## 87dtna

Omega I got some pearls of info for you here!  Not sure if you know this, but you have to overclock each GPU on the card seperately!  This is why my GPUz screeenshot was showing stock clocks, because the one GPU was at stock clocks!!!  So with rivatuner, I OC'd both GPU's to the same 825/950 and the results speak for themselves-








Ahem, I'd like updated to number 3 spot please WOOT!!!

Got a question for thermal reactor though, did he really have two 4870 X2's in crossfire?  If so, how come I am doing almost his score with just one and an I5???  Or is it only listed as crossfire because GPUz recognizes this 4870 X2 as crossfired GPU's?  I only have one card, and as you can see it says crossfire is enabled.


----------



## Domain_Man

87dtna said:


> Boo-ya!  4870 X2 FTW!
> 
> Edit-new score on next page...



Spontaneous shopping 87dtna?  

well done with the setup! :good: I have done some research and found proof that an overclocked i5 750 setup is better in overall performance than an overclocked i7 920 D0 setup.

On your question: I'm certain Thermal Reactor had 2 cards before (he said he's only got one of them now though) but you see as of my latest 3Dmark06 bench, the new ATI drivers improved the performance of the card hence the higher score.

So here's the thing FTW big time

If you get a second 4870x2 then you'll blow the lead by miles on an i5 setup OC'd on air, and way,way cheaper than an i7 watercooled build


----------



## CdnAudiophile

87dtna said:


> Got a question for thermal reactor though, did he really have two 4870 X2's in crossfire?  If so, how come I am doing almost his score with just one and an I5???  Or is it only listed as crossfire because GPUz recognizes this 4870 X2 as crossfired GPU's?  I only have one card, and as you can see it says crossfire is enabled.



Yes I did but in 3dmark06 CPU matters way more than GPU's. Here is an updated score with a single card beating my old score where the CPU was only at 3.8GHZ. I am pretty sure I could score near 30000 now if I still had the other card.

LINK


----------



## 87dtna

Domain_Man said:


> Spontaneous shopping 87dtna?
> 
> well done with the setup! :good: I have done some research and found proof that an overclocked i5 750 setup is better in overall performance than an overclocked i7 920 D0 setup.
> 
> On your question: I'm certain Thermal Reactor had 2 cards before (he said he's only got one of them now though) but you see as of my latest 3Dmark06 bench, the new ATI drivers improved the performance of the card hence the higher score.
> 
> So here's the thing FTW big time
> 
> If you get a second 4870x2 then you'll blow the lead by miles on an i5 setup OC'd on air, and way,way cheaper than an i7 watercooled build



Yeah, craigslist!  Guys posted up ''must sell tonight- $200'' so I scooped it up!

Yeah while gaming, even with my CPU at 3.8ghz, I don't even use 20% of the CPU!  None of the 4 cores ever goes above 20% is what I mean LOL.  Talk about overkill!

That would be a pretty insane setup, but my PSU would never handle it!


----------



## 87dtna

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> Yes I did but in 3dmark06 CPU matters way more than GPU's. Here is an updated score with a single card beating my old score where the CPU was only at 3.8GHZ. I am pretty sure I could score near 30000 now if I still had the other card.
> 
> LINK



4.4ghz with only 1.44 Vcore?  Daaaaamn!  Are you on air?


----------



## CdnAudiophile

87dtna said:


> 4.4ghz with only 1.44 Vcore?  Daaaaamn!  Are you on air?



Yes I am and the CPU does 4740mhz on 1.5v`s. I am switching to water and planning on having 4.5ghz as a daily OC.


----------



## 87dtna

What CPU cooler do you have and what kind of temps do you get at 4.7?


----------



## 87dtna

I also really have to agree with the drivers being WAY better.  CCC 9.12 is nice.  Last time I tried ATI, I had two 4870's in Xfire with CCC 9.9 and it was a PITA.


----------



## just a noob

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> Yes I am and the CPU does 4740mhz on 1.5v`s. I am switching to water and planning on having 4.5ghz as a daily OC.



somebody's planning on getting their record back


----------



## CdnAudiophile

87dtna said:


> What CPU cooler do you have and what kind of temps do you get at 4.7?




I have a Thermalright IFX-14 using AS5. At 4.7ghz my idle temps are at 45oC but with HT on full load the temps spike to low 90`s. Here is what the temps are like when a single core is maxed: http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj422/smercer1000/8742.jpg The max it hit was 68oC.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

just a noob said:


> somebody's planning on getting their record back



lol sorry bud, I am planning to go with a 5970 and a 275 for physx in the new year. I had to put my computer on the back burner though because of christmas and present`s for the family.


----------



## 87dtna

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> I have a Thermalright IFX-14 using AS5. At 4.7ghz my idle temps are at 45oC but with HT on full load the temps spike to low 90`s. Here is what the temps are like when a single core is maxed: http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj422/smercer1000/8742.jpg The max it hit was 68oC.



You should try a TRUE!  At 4.3ghz, I have my Vcore at 1.5875!!!  Core temps never see 70c.  All I have is a single 70cfm crap 120mm fan on it, so if I had a better fan it might be even lower.


----------



## 87dtna

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> lol sorry bud, I am planning to go with a 5970 and a 275 for physx in the new year. I had to put my computer on the back burner though because of christmas and present`s for the family.



Hey, do you already have the 275?  I have my 285, want to trade for your other X2?


Edit- ahh nevermind, I was researching GPU scaling without full 16x on both cards and it would take a big hit sine the X2 is so strong of a card.  Furthermore, my current board only has 4x second slot so this really wouldn't work at all!


----------



## just a noob

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> lol sorry bud, I am planning to go with a 5970 and a 275 for physx in the new year. I had to put my computer on the back burner though because of christmas and present`s for the family.



maybe i need 2 gtx 295's and a gtx 285 for physx


----------



## Domain_Man

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> lol sorry bud, I am planning to go with a 5970 and a 275 for physx in the new year. I had to put my computer on the back burner though because of christmas and present`s for the family.



Cmon Thermal, forget physx and go for the Crossfire 5970 setup! 

[YT]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tbpeHkvKyKk&hl=en_GB&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tbpeHkvKyKk&hl=en_GB&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## funkysnair

1st go with my 4890's in cf

spec= i7 920 co stepping/xfx 4890 cf


----------



## Shane

:good: wow nice on funky!


----------



## 87dtna

Nice job funky.  Clock that CPU higher!  06' likes high cpu clocks.  You should be able to beat me given the voltage you have on the core to run 3.8ghz.  If you have a good air cooler, easily 4.2-4.4ghz!


----------



## funkysnair

im running liquid cooling... i cant really be bothered with the cpu overclocking, the blue screens etc


----------



## Gooberman

Decided to post my awesome score! =]


----------



## Shane

funkysnair said:


> im running liquid cooling... i cant really be bothered with the cpu overclocking, the blue screens etc



There realy isnt any point anyway in OC more,Other than benchmarking i cant see whats realy going to take advantage of such a powerfull system.

But you just know your system is set to go for some time....


----------



## funkysnair

yeh, until i get the acrylic window for the side of my case then sell it lol....

go one step higher again


----------



## Gooberman

oh yeah 100 more points 




GPU 459/722 MHz
Shader 918/1444 MHz
Memory 400/451 MHz
my lil 8500GT is a beast !!!!! 
heat's the only problem


----------



## FairDoos

funkysnair said:


> that is a very good score, im sure that beats me on my i7 920 and ati 4890
> 
> what you clocked your 4890 at? my mothoer board will be on water monday so im gonna push my cpu to 4ghz with my 4890 oc'd too-im not having this dam it lol



Haha i own you and your computer 

Im on atm somthing like 19,970? Heck knows ill go check in a sec


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Well did another run score a few extra points. This is @ 4.5Ghz : 27706


----------



## ganzey

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> Well did another run score a few extra points. This is @ 4.5Ghz : 27706



holy shit, u got up to 4.5?


----------



## CdnAudiophile

ganzey said:


> holy shit, u got up to 4.5?



I can get 4.5ghz stable no prob, I have hit higher but it can get flaky. My ceiling so far is 4740mhz but heat is a concern till I go with water cooling.


----------



## just a noob

i think your going to need MOAR gpu's and mhz to beat my score


----------



## CdnAudiophile

just a noob said:


> i think your going to need MOAR gpu's and mhz to beat my score



lol I think so too. Not bad tho for 2 4870's against your 2 285's.
What are your plans? Are you holding out for fermi? I don't think they are dumb enough to release something this late that won't beat out the 5970. They did the same thing last time when ati had the 4870x2 and Nvidia brought out the 295 after.


----------



## Geoff

UPDATED  




Jet said:


> Ha--that's what you get with the 13" 2.53Ghz Macbook Pro


Need a screenshot of the settings.



Ramomar said:


> Doesn't make a difference but could you change my name to Ramomar on the list? hehe


Fixed.



FairDoos said:


> ooft im 4 away from top 20! I'm getting Windows 7 today so ill do some overclocking and get back to you later
> 
> EDIT: Ever thought of 3DMark Vantage Thread? Do we have one?


I believe there is one to post your scores, but there are no actual posting of the results.  IMO Vantage was a huge failure.



Intel_man said:


> Can someone sticky this thread so people don't have to surf through a few pages of questions before finding this thread?


+1



Laquer Head said:


> I don't know if laptops count but the rig in my sig got 6621 3D Marks, -- and that was with 6GB ram..not 8GB


Laptops count, but I need a screenshot.  Especially with laptops, not many can run at 1280x1024.


----------



## Glliw

Just looked through the list some on this...and man, I wish I could get those kinda scores.  I get 13,176 on the comp in my sig. stock clocks.


----------



## just a noob

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> lol I think so too. Not bad tho for 2 4870's against your 2 285's.
> What are your plans? Are you holding out for fermi? I don't think they are dumb enough to release something this late that won't beat out the 5970. They did the same thing last time when ati had the 4870x2 and Nvidia brought out the 295 after.



depending on the price of fermi, i may buy it, if its not very promising, i may well buy up some "old" gtx 285's


----------



## Intel_man

OMEGA, you forgot my benchmark.


----------



## Geoff

Intel_man said:


> OMEGA, you forgot my benchmark.


Ah, for some reason it's blocked by the firewall at my work.  I'll have to make sure to disable that next time I update the scores.


----------



## 87dtna

Probably because it's not a JPEG image, it's a PNG.


----------



## Gooberman

woohoo I'm on the list


----------



## funkysnair

im going to own this thread when i get my 2 gtx295's....

mark my words dam it


----------



## jevery

You just might with a pair of 295s.  Hey funkysnair, did your 3DMark score go up with the addition of the SSD?.  One of the persons leaving feedback for the Intel X25-M stated that his 3DMark score went from 10K to 15K with the addition of the SSD.


----------



## 87dtna

jevery said:


> You just might with a pair of 295s.  Hey funkysnair, did your 3DMark score go up with the addition of the SSD?.  One of the persons leaving feedback for the Intel X25-M stated that his 3DMark score went from 10K to 15K with the addition of the SSD.



Mine did not make that much difference, maybe like 500...and I have 3 ssd's in Raid 0.  This was coming from two seagate 500gb's in raid 0.  I get 550 read and 460 write speeds.


----------



## ganzey

Just ran 3dmark on my netbook.


----------



## Fatback

lol 90 you win this tread!!!


----------



## kennebell347

14184 3DMarks @ stock 3.2ghz clock

Heres my new build:

Phenom II 955 BE 
Cooler Master V8
Corsair XMS3 4X2GB (8GB) 1600mhz
Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P
Sparkle 1GB GTS250
Corsair 550W PSU
Antec Nine Hundred Two Case


----------



## ganzey

Fatback said:


> lol 90 you win this tread!!!



haha, 3dmark FAIL. we should start a LOWEST 3dmark score thread. i seriously think i may win.


----------



## 87dtna

ganzey said:


> Just ran 3dmark on my netbook.
> ]






OMG  SM3 score is N/A...........priceless!


----------



## funkysnair

jevery said:


> You just might with a pair of 295s.  Hey funkysnair, did your 3DMark score go up with the addition of the SSD?.  One of the persons leaving feedback for the Intel X25-M stated that his 3DMark score went from 10K to 15K with the addition of the SSD.



i updated my rig to much to notice the difference and compair lol


----------



## anbo369

ganzey said:


> haha, 3dmark FAIL. we should start a LOWEST 3dmark score thread. i seriously think i may win.



haha i've got a few dodgey computers hanging that may just be a bit worse than that, thats if they can run 3d mark 06.

I'll have to get back to you with some results!


----------



## linkin

i'm gunna sumbit my new score once i get the pics uploaded...


----------



## linkin

woot! 1ghz overclock gave me 1200 points extra!!!!


----------



## kyleswitch

Stock heatsink and no overclocking.

Phenom II x4 955 BE and a single XFX 4890


----------



## Ihatethedukes

i7 920 @4.1GHz+turbo 5970+5870 in trifire clocks are 950/1090 and 1050/1370


----------



## ganzey

ganzey said:


> Just ran 3dmark on my netbook.



omega--next time you update plz dont forget me.


----------



## NCspecV81

low bugged game test 1 =o( I should have ran it more than once but this was my first go and I was testing some things out. 

Phenom II @ 6.129Ghz
Crossfire 5870's @ 1050/1300
RAM - weak timings


----------



## just a noob

looks like i lost first place  oh well, i did it with only $400 in gpu's


----------



## Gooberman

damn all these people from other forum being meanies 
Ihatethedukes totally blocked his settings!


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Ihatethedukes said:


> i7 920 @4.1GHz+turbo 5970+5870 in trifire clocks are 950/1090 and 1050/1370


Read the first page. You need to show the test resolution and what hardware you're running for your score to count.


----------



## El Gappo

I don't think he is to bothered tbh


----------



## Geoff

Ihatethedukes said:


> i7 920 @4.1GHz+turbo 5970+5870 in trifire clocks are 950/1090 and 1050/1370





NCspecV81 said:


> low bugged game test 1 =o( I should have ran it more than once but this was my first go and I was testing some things out.
> 
> Phenom II @ 6.129Ghz
> Crossfire 5870's @ 1050/1300
> RAM - weak timings





Gooberman said:


> damn all these people from other forum being meanies
> Ihatethedukes totally blocked his settings!


Alright, I'm not going to be posting results from people who either don't post the test settings showing the resolution, or from people who just joined to only post their results.  For all I know they copied the screenshots from some other forum.


----------



## NCspecV81

[-0MEGA-];1399527 said:
			
		

> Alright, I'm not going to be posting results from people who either don't post the test settings showing the resolution, or from people who just joined to only post their results.  For all I know they copied the screenshots from some other forum.




http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12798733

validity through the orb.


----------



## Geoff

NCspecV81 said:


> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12798733
> 
> validity through the orb.


I was referring to Ihatethedukes, you already posted your settings.


----------



## El Gappo

[-0MEGA-];1399666 said:
			
		

> I was referring to Ihatethedukes, you already posted your settings.



So why won't you accept that score? Does he need to wait another 3 years?


----------



## mep916

El Gappo said:


> So why won't you accept that score? Does he need to wait another 3 years?



We'd like to confirm that the test was run at 1280x1024, which isn't clear in the screen capture. I'm guessing it was, since that's the default setting, so I'm fine with including the score. In the future, though, we need to visually confirm that the app was run at that res. 

If omega doesn't update the scores by tomorrow, I'll do it myself. I'm not going to lower the bar or exclude new members from this thread.


----------



## ganzey

mep916 said:


> We'd like to confirm that the test was run at 1280x1024, which isn't clear in the screen capture. I'm guessing it was, since that's the default setting, so I'm fine with including the score. In the future, though, we need to visually confirm that the app was run at that res.
> *
> If omega doesn't update the scores by tomorrow, I'll do it myself. I'm not going to lower the bar or exclude new members from this thread.*



looks like your going to have to take over mep


----------



## just a noob

[-0MEGA-];1056761 said:
			
		

> **Removed*
> 
> I will re-add the contributing threads I posted if Computer Forum stops continuing in it's downward cycle.  This forum is slowly dying, the long-term helpful members have left/banned, and now this is full with trolls, spammers, and complete idiots.  It's been great, and sorry to do this for those few useful members here.*


----------



## ganzey

o, i never saw that casue it was deleted. sure sucks that geoff is leaving


----------



## Jet

mep916 said:


> We'd like to confirm that the test was run at 1280x1024, which isn't clear in the screen capture. I'm guessing it was, since that's the default setting, so I'm fine with including the score. In the future, though, we need to visually confirm that the app was run at that res.
> 
> If omega doesn't update the scores by tomorrow, I'll do it myself. I'm not going to lower the bar or exclude new members from this thread.



Are you going to recompile the whole thread?!


----------



## NCspecV81

wow that was a douchebag move. I'm just as much a computerforum member as the next dude. This dude is lame. Sorry, but he needs to grow up.


----------



## ganzey

NCspecV81 said:


> wow that was a douchebag move. I'm just as much a computerforum member as the next dude. This dude is lame. Sorry, but he needs to grow up.



um, who are you talking about?


----------



## Candy

[-0MEGA-];1056761 said:
			
		

> **Removed*
> 
> I will re-add the contributing threads I posted if Computer Forum stops continuing in it's downward cycle.  This forum is slowly dying, the long-term helpful members have left/banned, and now this is full with trolls, spammers, and complete idiots.  It's been great, and sorry to do this for those few useful members here.*



What do you propose is done about it?


----------



## bomberboysk

[-0MEGA-];1056761 said:
			
		

> **Removed*
> 
> I will re-add the contributing threads I posted if Computer Forum stops continuing in it's downward cycle.  This forum is slowly dying, the long-term helpful members have left/banned, and now this is full with trolls, spammers, and complete idiots.  It's been great, and sorry to do this for those few useful members here.*



I would like to add in one comment here, at one point you were just as new to this forum as many of our newer members here. Just because people have moved on past this forum or have been banned was their decision, its a cycle of life for everything, not just this forum. Just as in life most people move on past one job into another or move out of high school into a university, some just cannot continue to stay here forever. I can understand some of what you are coming from, because you have been a member here for quite awhile and seen many members come and go, but just remember not to take out your disappointment and even perhaps anger onto newer members, they dont deserve it and we are lucky that with what hoops they have had to jump through to try to get a score posted here that they even stayed and have tried to become contributing members to the forum.

Kinda wrote this from emotions first so it may not make as good of sense as i would hope, but it should try to get my point across.

Edit: Oh yeah, and this is somewhat to anyone who may feel that the forum is "going to the dogs" so to say.


----------



## Bodaggit23

bomberboysk said:


> we are lucky that with what hoops they have had to jump through to try to get a score posted here that they even stayed and have tried to become contributing members to the forum.



Not exactly how it was.

They just posted their massive scores and didn't post any comments until someone called them out for bragging. (me) Now they're posting regularly.

Anyway, I'm past it, but I guess not everyone is.


----------



## Domain_Man

Thanks Omega it has been fun! :good:

Thanks to everyone that made this thread interesting. I must confess it was a thread I found on Google, enjoyed reading it so much made me join Computer Forum and post my scores.

On the funny side before I saw these new posts, I was going to spend some of my lottery winnings, of which reminds me I have to buy the ticket for! On a nice new gaming rig to improve my scores  lol!


----------



## meticadpa

Bodaggit23 said:


> Not exactly how it was.
> 
> They just posted their massive scores and didn't post any comments until someone called them out for bragging. (me) Now they're posting regularly.
> 
> Anyway, I'm past it, but I guess not everyone is.



But why would you have a problem with it anyway?

That's what I don't understand... you seemed to have a problem with me also, despite the fact that I hadn't posted any astonishing scores or anything, so your prejudice seemed to extend to just OCN members, for no reason.


----------



## spynoodle

[-0MEGA-];1056761 said:
			
		

> **Removed*
> 
> I will re-add the contributing threads I posted if Computer Forum stops continuing in it's downward cycle.  This forum is slowly dying, the long-term helpful members have left/banned, and now this is full with trolls, spammers, and complete idiots.  It's been great, and sorry to do this for those few useful members here.*


I think that this dude's just under some kind of stress outside of Computer Forum, in which case he'll come back in a couple weeks, or he snapped and is on his way to the asylum right now. Or he could be serious. Let's hope for option 1 to be correct. Anyways, this is a bonehead move in my opinion. The reason I post in Computer Forum is because:
1.The interface is simple
2.The people are nice
3.It has a good amount of users that post regularly
I looked at other forums, but decided in the end to stick with Computer Forum, because of these reasons. I guess this dude just doesn't get that this is one of the best computer forums out there, and that he's gaining nothing from this tantrum. I say that we push this incident inside, continue the Forumial monopoly that this is, continue to make it better, and keep posting awesome threads of AWESOME!

P.S> I have no idea what this guy's saying about the spam/trolling. In the couple months that I've been here I have never seen a spam thread.


----------



## funkysnair

i cant belive this lol.....

this is a source of information and there are always going to be conflicts or difference in opinions, not possible to have so many people with the same opinions!

taking something down that members have spent time on trying to achieve basicly is not fair!

you dont want to continue this thread pass it over to mep916 dont delete it!


----------



## TFT

The same as I posted on another of his threads, the guy is childish for doing such a thing to decent members old and new.
Lets hope there is a copy of the rankings on the server so it can be resurrected.


----------



## Bodaggit23

meticadpa said:


> But why would you have a problem with it anyway?



I'm not going revisit this again.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> 3DMark06 Ranks:
> (Updated 27/09/09)​
> 
> Top Three:
> 1.) 26964 -- THERMAL-REACTOR (i7 920 / 4870 X2 CF)
> 2.) 25604 -- mikesrex (i7 920 / 9800GTX SLI)
> 3.) 24423 -- jevery (Q9650 / 4870 CF)
> 
> 
> 
> Top 10:
> 4.) 24298 -- SubDude199 (QX9650 / 9800 GX2)
> 5.) 22820 -- Domain_Man (Q9550 / 4870 X2)
> 6.) 22605 -- [-0MEGA-] (Q9550 / 4870 X2)
> 7.) 22136 -- atheoshk (i7 920 / GTX 295)
> 8.) 21867 -- zombine210 (Q9550 / 4870 CF)
> 9.) 21774 -- cpt.obvious (i7 920 / GTX 260 SLI)
> 10.) 21696 -- mikesrex (i7 920 / 3870 CF)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top 20:
> 11.) 20974 -- ThatGuy16 (E8400 / 4850 CF)
> 12.) 20970 -- ETSA (i7 920 / 4870 X2)
> 13.) 20708 -- MouSe (i7 920 / GTX 285)
> 14.) 20518 -- wiwazevedo (Q9650 / GTX 260)
> 15.) 20338 -- tidyboy21 (E8500 / 3870 CF)
> 16.) 20176 -- DarkTears (i7 920 / 4850 X2)
> 17.) 19555 -- bebopin64 (i7 920 / GTX 285)
> 18.) 19473 -- scooter (E8400 / 4870 CF)
> 19.) 19421 -- SmoovBiscuit (Q9550 / 3870 X2)
> 20.) 19409 -- funkysnair (i7 920 / 4890)
> 
> 
> 21.) 19196 -- Archangel (Q6600 / 3870 CF)
> 22.) 18583 -- Shlouski (Q9550 / 8800GT SLI)
> 23.) 18114 -- BigSteve702 (x4 920 / GTX275)
> 24.) 17727 -- 87dtnaq (x4 950 / GTS250)
> 25.) 17483 -- mep916 (Q9450 / GTX 280)
> 26.) 17197 -- Kornowski (Q6600 / 8800GTS SLI)
> 27.) 16762 -- ada///M (Q6600 / 4870)
> 28.) 16706 -- zer0_c00l (X3 720 / GTX 260)
> 29.) 16526 -- bomberboysk (Q9450 / 9800GTX)
> 30.) 16104 -- Candy (E6750 / GTX 260)
> 31.) 16101 -- bacon (Phenom II 940 / 4870)
> 32.) 16007 -- ChrisUlrich (Q9450 / 8800GTS)
> 33.) 15813 -- just a noob (E5200 / GTX 285)
> 34.) 15431 -- wilson (E8500 / GTX 260)
> 35.) 15310 -- Ethan3.14159 (9950 / 8800GT SLI)
> 36.) 15252 -- tknick90 (Q6700 / 9800GTX)
> 37.) 15109 -- Calibretto (Q6600 / 9800GT)
> 38.) 15047 -- ScOuT (Q9300 / GTX260)
> 39.) 15027 -- MatrixEVO (E6750 / 8800GT)
> 40.) 14938 -- Dazzeerr (Q6600 / 9800GTX+)
> 41.) 14588 -- MIK3daG33K (E4500 / GTX 260)
> 42.) 14568 -- tlarkin (Q9550 / GTX 260)
> 43.) 14522 -- drdallon (Q9550 / GTX 260)
> 44.) 14375 -- nevakonaza (Q6600 / 8800GT)
> 45.) 14363 -- Jerrick (Q6600 / 4870)
> 46.) 14329 -- jevery (E8500 / 4870)
> 47.) 14132 -- Cameron (QX9650 / 8800GTX)
> 48.) 13995 -- Jerrick (Q6600 / 4870)
> 49.) 13738 -- skidude (Q9550 / 8800M GTX SLI)
> 50.) 13674 -- funkysnair (Q6600 / 4850)
> 51.) 13559 -- shenry (E8400/ 8800GT)
> 52.) 13518 -- Kesava (Q6600 / 8800GT)
> 53.) 12941 -- AcetheGamer (E5200 / 4850)
> 54.) 12393 -- Master_Mind (Q6600 / 8800GTX)
> 55.) 12335 -- StrangleHold (Phenom 8750 / 8800GT)
> 56.) 12152 -- BigSteve702 (X2 6400+ / 8800GTS)
> 57.) 12115 -- ETSA (E6400 / 4850)
> 58.) 11742 -- SubDude199 (Q6600 / 9600GT)
> 59.) 11318 -- newgunner (Phenom 9600 / 3850)
> 60.) 11286 -- Darkserge (E2220 / 4870)
> 61.) 11217 -- Mr. Johanssen (X2 5000+ / 4850)
> 62.) 11015 -- Bartmasta (X2 6000+ / 9600GT)
> 63.) 10975 -- FairDoos (x4 9550 / 4890)
> 64.) 10913 -- Vizy93 (X2 6000+ / 9800GTX+)
> 65.) 10812 -- reddevil6 (X2 6000+ / 9800GTX+)
> 66.) 10525 -- Fatback (x3 8650 / 4850)
> 67.) 10280 -- craneop1985 (X2 5000+ / 9600GSO)
> 68.) 10224 -- ramodkk (E2160 / 3870)
> 69.) 10161 -- reddevil (X2 6000+ / 3850)
> 70.)   9501 -- JoeSamo (FX-62 / 8800GTS)
> 71.)   8613 -- KPC84 (P8400 / 9800M GTS)
> 72.)   8562 -- [-0MEGA-] (P8400 / 9800M GTS)
> 73.)   7888 -- Intel_Man (E6300 / 9600GT)
> 74.)   7623 -- MMezna (X2 5000+ / 2900GT)
> 75.)   6554 -- Elimin8or (X2 4000+ / 8600GTS)
> 76.)   2158 -- m0nk3ys1ms (PD 805 / 7600GS)
> 77.)     840 -- BigSteve702 (X2 6400+ / 8200)



Same thing as I said in other thread, it will need updating.

Also I suggest for this thread as well the same categorization where scores are split by cooling Air-Water-Phase-Ln2


----------



## ganzey

^^wow, thanks. you just saved us (and by us i mean mep) a lot of time. he should close this and start a new 3dmark thread, so it a little cleaner


----------



## spynoodle

ganzey said:


> ^^wow, thanks. you just saved us (and by us i mean mep) a lot of time. he should close this and start a new 3dmark thread, so it a little cleaner


Sounds about right. That is, if mep's up to it.


----------



## meticadpa

Where's NCspecV81 and Ihatethedukes?

I'm sure they should be in the number 1 and 2 slots respectively.


----------



## funkysnair

i'm sure they will be entered once things get sorted out... My newest score is not not there either


----------



## 87dtna

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> Same thing as I said in other thread, it will need updating.
> 
> Also I suggest for this thread as well the same categorization where scores are split by cooling Air-Water-Phase-Ln2




That list is old.  We need to start fresh and everyone post their results again.  This will make everything up to date then.  I'm sure there's some on that list that aren't even on this forum anymore.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

87dtna said:


> Thats old



Never said it was updated, atleast it's something to start with. It's dated so if anyone wants go through it from that date on go ahead.


----------



## WeatherMan

What wait, so geoff had a fit because 2 new members joined up and posted great scores, he automatically assumed that they'd post, bragg & leave just based on past experiences?


----------



## NCspecV81

Bootup05 said:


> What wait, so geoff had a fit because 2 new members joined up and posted great scores, he automatically assumed that they'd post, bragg & leave just based on past experiences?




not only that.. he rage quit. Talk about childish. Nothing screams "little johnny taking his ball home" more than this.


----------



## mep916

We can easily restore the thread back to it's previous state via the edit history, but thanks for providing a copy though TR. This matter will be resolved soon.


----------



## 87dtna

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> Never said it was updated, atleast it's something to start with. It's dated so if anyone wants go through it from that date on go ahead.



I edited my post, while you were replying I guess LOL.


----------



## NCspecV81

why not just make a new thread all together? Do something like top 30 Computer forum systems and use a total score from a collection of benchmarks..

for example:

use 3dmark03, 3dmark05, 3dmark06, and vantage and come to total. Computerforum's 30 top ranked computers thread or some mess. use google docs as its much cleaner and easier to update.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

mep916 said:


> We can easily restore the thread back to it's previous state via the edit history, but thanks for providing a copy though TR. This matter will be resolved soon.


Cool, didn't know you could do that. I like the Google docs idea and maybe starting a new list representing the more current members would be a better way to start off.



87dtna said:


> I edited my post, while you were replying I guess LOL.


lol, I thought you were complaining.


----------



## Shane

Dont know why Omega has done this to some major threads in the forum,But if it ever comes back could you please update the scores?


----------



## Geoff

*Updated*


----------



## Shane

Thanks Omega


----------



## 87dtna

I think the new rule is appropriate/fine.  Glad to see it back up.


----------



## Dystopia

New score is 7716  I run a AMD ATHLON 5200+ @ 2.7GHz and a 3850.






 I gained about 1200 3d marks with my 3850. new score is just over 7700  my old one was, which was about 6500.


----------



## 87dtna

Thats a very good score for that hardware!


----------



## ganzey

sweet, thanks for updating.


----------



## apj101

fyi, the new 100 post minimum has been approved by admin


----------



## Candy

Thanks Omega 



apj101 said:


> fyi, the new 100 post minimum has been approved by admin



This new rule is a good idea.


----------



## kyleswitch

bomberboysk said:


> I would like to add in one comment here, at one point you were just as new to this forum as many of our newer members here. Just because people have moved on past this forum or have been banned was their decision, its a cycle of life for everything, not just this forum. Just as in life most people move on past one job into another or move out of high school into a university, some just cannot continue to stay here forever. I can understand some of what you are coming from, because you have been a member here for quite awhile and seen many members come and go, but just remember not to take out your disappointment and even perhaps anger onto newer members, they dont deserve it and we are lucky that with what hoops they have had to jump through to try to get a score posted here that they even stayed and have tried to become contributing members to the forum.
> 
> Kinda wrote this from emotions first so it may not make as good of sense as i would hope, but it should try to get my point across.
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah, and this is somewhat to anyone who may feel that the forum is "going to the dogs" so to say.



Out of all the different computer oriented forums I have watched and joined, I stayed with this one.  There are people the comment and help regularly and there are NO spammers that I have seen and I have been a member (not on this account) for over a year now. 

I built my First! computer because of and with the help of dozens of people on this forum.  Without it, I would bet anything that I would not have build a comp. and If I did it would have been overpriced and way below average.

Life goes on, people move on, but never throw something away just because you think no one cares.  there are plenty of people on this forum full of knowledge and that care.

Thanks..


----------



## Gooberman

Main reason i like this forum is because of my dial up xD doesn't take long to refresh page


----------



## Dystopia

87dtna said:


> Thats a very good score for that hardware!



Thanks


----------



## awildgoose

Did I do it right, this is my first 3dmark06






That's using i5-750
9600GT in SLI
2G RAM.
Is that all I need to qualify for this thread lol?


----------



## Gooberman

what a score with just 9600gt sli! probably just because of that i5


----------



## awildgoose

Gooberman said:


> what a score with just 9600gt sli! probably just because of that i5



Probably. Reckon I would get a better mark with a 5770?
I need more RAM too.


----------



## Shane

Not bad at all goosy!

Yes definatly upgrade to that 5770 or 5850,I think it will make quite a diffrence.


----------



## Candy

Nice rig goose, I hadn't noticed you got that.


----------



## linkin

Push that i5 further! get to 3.6ghz, you could do it easily.

Getting a 1ghz overclock gave me more than 1000 points extra, that's with 2 cores. with 4 cores and a 1ghz overclock i reckon you would get an extra 2000 points.

And yes i'll let you know when i do 3dmark06 on my 5770


----------



## awildgoose

Nevakonaza said:


> Not bad at all goosy!
> 
> Yes definatly upgrade to that 5770 or 5850,I think it will make quite a diffrence.



Thanks. Yea one of the 9600GT's isn't mine, well, it's my dads but he doesn't want it, but doesn't want to give it away for free lol so I was thinking of buying a dx11 card.



Candy said:


> Nice rig goose, I hadn't noticed you got that.



Yea I don't broadcast it often.



linkin93 said:


> Push that i5 further! get to 3.6ghz, you could do it easily.
> 
> Getting a 1ghz overclock gave me more than 1000 points extra, that's with 2 cores. with 4 cores and a 1ghz overclock i reckon you would get an extra 2000 points.
> 
> And yes i'll let you know when i do 3dmark06 on my 5770



Okay okay I shall go to 3.6 just for you


----------



## awildgoose

Ok this is with my i5-750 OC'ed to 3.6
9600GT's SLI
2Gb RAM (which with the CPU is at 1440)


----------



## linkin

well it's an improvement! Def. get a 5770. XFX like me


----------



## awildgoose

linkin93 said:


> well it's an improvement! Def. get a 5770. XFX like me



Yup it is a good idea... soon.
19K ain't bad now is it?
When I get around to wiring up some fans for better airflow (all I got running now is 1 120mm x 40mm fan at the back) I'll get my graphics cards up a bit more.


----------



## Gooberman

If only i could overclock my baby


----------



## awildgoose

Gooberman said:


> If only i could overclock my baby



If you overclock a baby, I will give you +100 internets.


----------



## Gooberman

Nah, i'll keep my baby at stock clocks


----------



## 87dtna

awildgoose said:


> Yup it is a good idea... soon.
> 19K ain't bad now is it?
> When I get around to wiring up some fans for better airflow (all I got running now is 1 120mm x 40mm fan at the back) I'll get my graphics cards up a bit more.



You won't have any higher score with a 5770 than you have now....two 9600gt's in SLI is pretty strong.  More than enough to play any game.  Only difference is DX11, which isn't an issue right now.

Clock your CPU to 4.0ghz, my I5 did it with 1.425 Vcore, and overclock our GPU's and you will hit 21k probably, atleast well over 20k.  Are you still running a stock cooler?


----------



## awildgoose

87dtna said:


> You won't have any higher score with a 5770 than you have now....two 9600gt's in SLI is pretty strong.  More than enough to play any game.  Only difference is DX11, which isn't an issue right now.
> 
> Clock your CPU to 4.0ghz, my I5 did it with 1.425 Vcore, and overclock our GPU's and you will hit 21k probably, atleast well over 20k.  Are you still running a stock cooler?



Yup stock cooler. I've been getting money to do a cooling upgrade, but I'm still not sure if I should get RAM first or that. Probably cooling since it's running sort of hot atm.


----------



## 87dtna

What kind of temps are you seeing?  Are you using real temp?  Are you still on stock voltage at 3.6ghz?


----------



## awildgoose

87dtna said:


> What kind of temps are you seeing?  Are you using real temp?  Are you still on stock voltage at 3.6ghz?



Temps are ranging from 40-60, but that's because it's really hot outside and I have left it on all day. Yea I used stock voltage for the 3.6 3dmark06 test, but I don't really know much about voltages for CPU's and stuff I put it down to 2.8 anyway.


----------



## 87dtna

awildgoose said:


> Temps are ranging from 40-60, but that's because it's really hot outside and I have left it on all day. Yea I used stock voltage for the 3.6 3dmark06 test, but I don't really know much about voltages for CPU's and stuff I put it down to 2.8 anyway.



Are you using Real temp though?  If not, what software are you using to see temps?  60c cpu temp might mean 90c core temp.  Real temp is the best software to use.

It would be better/faster to leave your CPU at stock and use turbo mode than a straight 2.8ghz overclock.


----------



## awildgoose

87dtna said:


> Are you using Real temp though?  If not, what software are you using to see temps?  60c cpu temp might mean 90c core temp.  Real temp is the best software to use.
> 
> It would be better/faster to leave your CPU at stock and use turbo mode than a straight 2.8ghz overclock.



Speedfan, I dunno if it is truly realiable, but it does the job at least.

Yea I used turboboost originally to get it to 3.2, then I went into the BIOS from there to take it to 3.6. Then I went back into turboboost (well the software with my mobo at least) to take it back to 2.8 which took the RAM with it and such.


----------



## Geoff

Updated.  I also changed the layout, let me know what you think and if I missed something.



Elimin8or said:


> New score is 7716  I run a AMD ATHLON 5200+ @ 2.7GHz and a 3850.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gained about 1200 3d marks with my 3850. new score is just over 7700  my old one was, which was about 6500.


Sorry, but that was run at 1280x800, not 1280x1024.


----------



## Gooberman

no wonder why his score was so high!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 87dtna

[-0MEGA-];1403210 said:
			
		

> Updated.  I also changed the layout, let me know what you think and if I missed something.
> .




I like it!  Mostly because I'm 1st place AMD/ATI and 2nd place Intel/ATI   :good::good:

I'm the only one thats broken 20k with an AMD cpu, interesting!


----------



## Gooberman

This post disagrees xD
lucky he needs 100 posts! 


NCspecV81 said:


> low bugged game test 1 =o( I should have ran it more than once but this was my first go and I was testing some things out.
> 
> Phenom II @ 6.129Ghz
> Crossfire 5870's @ 1050/1300
> RAM - weak timings


----------



## Dystopia

Nice score, Dan! I see you have a porn tab open...


----------



## Dystopia

Why am I not on the score list anymore?!


----------



## Gooberman

because you had the wrong resolution


----------



## Geoff

Elimin8or said:


> Why am I not on the score list anymore?!


You need to use 1280x1024.


----------



## Shane

My scores missing from the list Omega


----------



## Geoff

Nevakonaza said:


> My scores missing from the list Omega


Could you repost it?


----------



## Shane

:good:


----------



## NCspecV81

interesting. I see the list is back.


----------



## Geoff

NCspecV81 said:


> interesting. I see the list is back.


Very observant.


----------



## NCspecV81

I'll have a new one this weekend hopefully. I picked up another phenom II to bash and its a good'in.


----------



## Geoff

NCspecV81 said:


> I'll have a new one this weekend hopefully. I picked up another phenom II to bash and its a good'in.


Just remember your scores won't be submitted until you have 100+ posts, as per the new rule.


----------



## G25r8cer

Nobody with a 5850 on here yet? 

I am getting one with income tax. Should be couple weeks


----------



## Domain_Man

Good to see the list is back!  welcome back -OMEGA-


----------



## Shlouski

I love my new P5Q-E, so easy to overclock, unlike my P5NT-Deluxe. I was hoping for a better score, so wiwazevedo is safe for the moment with 20000+. I dont want to risk overclocking my cpu anymore, as im still on air cooling (thermaltake V1). Plus i dont trust the temps im being given (max 53C).


----------



## lubo4444

I just ran my first 3dmark06 with my new pc and i hope i did everything right.  Correct me if i have done something wrong. The CPU and the GPU are not overclocked - just stock for now.  I'm planning on overclocking in future.  

CPU - i7 920 
GPU - ati radeon 5870


----------



## Geoff

New rule, you must have 29,299+ posts to submit a score here.

I win.


----------



## 87dtna

LOL, nice.

Post whore....LOL


----------



## lubo4444

Lol not fair!


----------



## Shlouski

hahahaha. I perfer the rule, you can't post here unless your username is shlouski. Im stealth moderator lol.


----------



## Candy

Hey Omega I just noticed I'm under "Top 20 Intel/nVidia" twice.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

[-0MEGA-];1404318 said:
			
		

> New rule, you must have 29,299+ posts to submit a score here.
> 
> I win.



lol, good job on the list BTW. Gives better comparisons of the systems.


----------



## G25r8cer

lubo4444 said:


> I just ran my first 3dmark06 with my new pc and i hope i did everything right.  Correct me if i have done something wrong. The CPU and the GPU are not overclocked - just stock for now.  I'm planning on overclocking in future.
> 
> CPU - i7 920
> GPU - ati radeon 5870




Doesnt look right to me

5870 with only 17k? 

Your i7 920 is only running at 1.6ghz   lmao


----------



## lubo4444

G25r8cer said:


> Doesnt look right to me
> 
> 5870 with only 17k?
> 
> Your i7 920 is only running at 1.6ghz   lmao



What can i do about that? Everything is at stock no overclocking.  Also when i ran the test on the CPU-z it was showing 2.8ghz not 1.6ghz... i'm new at this any help will be appreciated.


----------



## 87dtna

G25r8cer said:


> Doesnt look right to me
> 
> 5870 with only 17k?
> 
> Your i7 920 is only running at 1.6ghz   lmao





lubo4444 said:


> What can i do about that? Everything is at stock no overclocking.  Also when i ran the test on the CPU-z it was showing 2.8ghz not 1.6ghz... i'm new at this any help will be appreciated.



3dmark06 is VERY dependent on CPU clock speed.  With the CPU at stock clocks, thats whats hurting the score most.

Disable intel speedstep technology in the BIOS, thats whats dropping the multiplier when the CPU doesn't have load on it to save energy.


----------



## Geoff

Candy said:


> Hey Omega I just noticed I'm under "Top 20 Intel/nVidia" twice.


Fixed


----------



## zombine210

i like the new format better, i'm more towards the top on teh list


----------



## Geoff

87dtna said:


> Disable intel speedstep technology in the BIOS, thats whats dropping the multiplier when the CPU doesn't have load on it to save energy.


I would not disable it, the processor still runs at full speed when needed, but with Speedstep enabled it will keep the processor cooler and reduce power consumption.




zombine210 said:


> i like the new format better, i'm more towards the top on teh list


Thanks


----------



## lubo4444

87dtna said:


> 3dmark06 is VERY dependent on CPU clock speed.  With the CPU at stock clocks, thats whats hurting the score most.
> 
> Disable intel speedstep technology in the BIOS, thats whats dropping the multiplier when the CPU doesn't have load on it to save energy.





			
				[-0MEGA-];1404708 said:
			
		

> I would not disable it, the processor still runs at full speed when needed, but with Speedstep enabled it will keep the processor cooler and reduce power consumption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



87dtna thanks for explaining that.  I though i might did something wrong to have those scores.  For now i'll keep it with the speedstep on.

Omega thanks also for clearing few things i was confused on the speedstep.


----------



## 87dtna

lubo4444 said:


> 87dtna thanks for explaining that.  I though i might did something wrong to have those scores.  For now i'll keep it with the speedstep on.
> .



No problem.

Not at all, 17k is a really good score with the CPU at stock clock speed.  People don't realize how much 06' is CPU clock speed dependent.  With 4ghz your score would probably be more like 24k or so.


----------



## lubo4444

87dtna said:


> No problem.
> 
> Not at all, 17k is a really good score with the CPU at stock clock speed.  People don't realize how much 06' is CPU clock speed dependent.  With 4ghz your score would probably be more like 24k or so.



That would be really nice. If i had my cpu overclocked to lets say from your example at 4ghz and i overclock the card will it go above 24k? What i'm trying to say is if i overclock the card will there be any significant change in my score?


----------



## 87dtna

lubo4444 said:


> That would be really nice. If i had my cpu overclocked to lets say from your example at 4ghz and i overclock the card will it go above 24k? What i'm trying to say is if i overclock the card will there be any significant change in my score?



Of course!  Hard to speculate, but I'd say CPU at atleast 4ghz and GPU overclocked maybe 25-26k.  You still should be able to get your CPU past 4ghz if you have a decent cooler.


----------



## lubo4444

87dtna said:


> Of course!  Hard to speculate, but I'd say CPU at atleast 4ghz and GPU overclocked maybe 25-26k.  You still should be able to get your CPU past 4ghz if you have a decent cooler.



Wow that will be sweet.  Yeah i'll be probably asking soon what is a good cooler for my cpu cuz i really want to go above 4ghz+ and have good temperatures.  Right now i'm on stock cooler and it wont help me go above 3.2 ghz ( highest i saw on stock cooler )


----------



## 87dtna

lubo4444 said:


> Wow that will be sweet.  Yeah i'll be probably asking soon what is a good cooler for my cpu cuz i really want to go above 4ghz+ and have good temperatures.  Right now i'm on stock cooler and it wont help me go above 3.2 ghz ( highest i saw on stock cooler )



You want just an air cooler?

Scythe Mugen, Thermalright venomous X, even the Zerotherm Zen isn't too bad.  In general, the tower type works best and the more heat pipes the better.


----------



## lubo4444

87dtna said:


> You want just an air cooler?
> 
> Scythe Mugen, Thermalright venomous X, even the Zerotherm Zen isn't too bad.  In general, the tower type works best and the more heat pipes the better.



Yes i'll be looking for air cooling.  Which one of those do you think will work best?


----------



## NCspecV81

can I post yet?


----------



## ganzey

NCspecV81 said:


> can I post yet?



need 100 posts buddy


----------



## NCspecV81

ganzey said:


> need 100 posts buddy



Didn't see that. When did that requirement come out? I guess the guy brought his ball back to play but with stipulations.


----------



## Gooberman

it came out when all these people from other forums started posting their scores


----------



## Fatback

NCspecV81 said:


> Didn't see that. When did that requirement come out? I guess the guy brought his ball back to play but with stipulations.



The new rule was approved my the admins. So they must of thought it was a good idea. I have to say I agree, if people are going to post there score here they should at least contribute to the forum first. It has already been said you can post your score with out 100 posts, but it will not be added to the board until you have those 100 posts.


----------



## NCspecV81

so apparently this is retroactive? I honestly, don't see the point.


----------



## Candy

NCspecV81 said:


> so apparently this is retroactive? I honestly, don't see the point.



Its to stop people coming on here and stealing the top spot then not sticking around to contribute to the forums. That's just not fair to the people who come here regularly.


----------



## mep916

It's been settled and NC will have 100 posts tonight if he continues to crank them out. Then there's absolutely no reason why he he should be excluded from the list.


----------



## NCspecV81

Candy said:


> Its to stop people coming on here and stealing the top spot then not sticking around to contribute to the forums. That's just not fair to the people who come here regularly.



understandable, but isn't it just as easy to remove them as it is to add them?


----------



## Gooberman

my god you're a super poster xD


----------



## lubo4444

Gooberman said:


> my god you're a super poster xD



+1.  The guy just wants to post his scores so bad!!!


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah when I signed on this morning he had replied to just about every thread I had subscribed too recently LOL


----------



## Gooberman

he had every single thread posted in on the CPU section for 1 page lol ^^ i took screen of that never even saw that before


----------



## just a noob

Gooberman said:


> he had every single thread posted in on the CPU section for 1 page lol ^^ i took screen of that never even saw that before



you weren't around for cohen were you?


----------



## lubo4444

Shlouski said:


> if this really bothers people, someone just start a thread where you need over 1000 posts to be entered or one where you need to be aproved by a moderator who makes a decision on if he or she thinks you have contributed enought. It seriously does not bother me, all it shows is what parts work best together, not who can make the best computer (which is the person that spends the most money, up to them).



Well it doesnt bother me neither but think about it.  Not every thread in the CPU section needed reply lol.

I really want to see if he will continue posting after he posts his scores lol.


----------



## NCspecV81

87dtna said:


> Yeah when I signed on this morning he had replied to just about every thread I had subscribed too recently LOL



I actually laughed at that b/c I remember posting a lot in some threads you responded to.


----------



## Bodaggit23

lubo4444 said:


> I really want to see if he will continue posting after he posts his scores lol.



(LOL)

He's been a "member" since 2007 but his first post was on 01-11-2010, but he's not considered a spammer.



mep916 said:


> that's not spam.
> 
> your definition of spam is twisted



It's clear, the only reason he's here is to have the top score.


----------



## lubo4444

Bodaggit23 said:


> (LOL)
> 
> He's been a "member" since 2007 but his first post was on 01-11-2010, but he's not considered a spammer.
> 
> 
> 
> It's clear, the only reason he's here is to have the top score.



Yeah i noticed that he joined 2007.  I know his posts are not really a spam but still he is probably obsessed with posting those scores lol.


----------



## apj101

NCspecV81 said:


> understandable, but isn't it just as easy to remove them as it is to add them?



Yes your right and its just as easy to remove a user from the site who a blatantly abusing the rules or trying to start trouble! NCspec you've been posting 5 minutes and Im already beginning to associate you with a trouble maker, its the thin end of a very short wedge. Kindly play the game!


----------



## just a noob

lubo4444 said:


> Yeah i noticed that he joined 2007.  I know his posts are not really a spam but still he is probably obsessed with posting those scores lol.



and you're telling me that you wouldn't be with that kind of hardware?


----------



## NCspecV81

apj101 said:


> Yes your right and its just as easy to remove a user from the site who a blatantly abusing the rules or trying to start trouble! NCspec you've been posting 5 minutes and Im already beginning to associate you with a trouble maker, its the thin end of a very short wedge. Kindly play the game!



I was the one who got hated on when I posted my score. I done nothing wrong but post apparently.


----------



## mep916

apj101 said:


> Yes your right and its just as easy to remove a user from the site who a blatantly abusing the rules or trying to start trouble! NCspec you've been posting 5 minutes and Im already beginning to associate you with a trouble maker, its the thin end of a very short wedge. Kindly play the game!



Apj, I've followed this from the beginning and I can assure you this guy isn't trying to cause any trouble. If nothing else, he's probably reacting to the way he's been treated since he began posting, which I think is somewhat understandable. 

Last night he posted several times, they were all decent posts, despite his intentions, so I feel that he's met the requirement and should have his score included.


----------



## 87dtna

NCspecV81 said:


> I was the one who got hated on when I posted my score. I done nothing wrong but post apparently.



I got no problem with your score, and welcome it to the list....but your attitude was crap from the beginning with the 100 post rule, and then you posted in about every thread just to get your 100 posts in a day including a snide comment in the SuperPi thread about that 100 post rule too.

If the admins/mods made up a new rule stating you had to be a member for a year here, I wouldn't be that upset.  I would somewhat because I like to compete, and that rule would keep me out of the fun I have doing it.  I did not even see this thread here before I had well over 100 posts....why?  Because I did not come here and post a hundred times just to get my score up here. 

I consider this contest a game, there's rules to every game and it's YOUR choice if you play or not, and if you want to you must obey the rules.  Posting 56 times in a day just to obey the rules is in essence stretching the rules to me.  There's nothing blatently wrong, but it's a breach of etiquette so to speak for the reason the rule is even there in the first place.


----------



## NCspecV81

87dtna said:


> I got no problem with your score, and welcome it to the list....but your attitude was crap from the beginning with the 100 post rule, and then you posted in about every thread just to get your 100 posts in a day including a snide comment in the SuperPi thread about that 100 post rule too.
> 
> If the admins/mods made up a new rule stating you had to be a member for a year here, I wouldn't be that upset.  I would somewhat because I like to compete, and that rule would keep me out of the fun I have doing it.  I did not even see this thread here before I had well over 100 posts....why?  Because I did not come here and post a hundred times just to get my score up here.
> 
> I consider this contest a game, there's rules to every game and it's YOUR choice if you play or not, and if you want to you must obey the rules.  Posting 56 times in a day just to obey the rules is in essence stretching the rules to me.  There's nothing blatently wrong, but it's a breach of etiquette so to speak for the reason the rule is even there in the first place.



The rules of the game changed after some entries were posted to keep those entries from being valid to suit the vendetta of the OP. 

However, every person is here for different reasons, but that doesn't detract from ones membership even if they are here for a different reason than you. All that matters is that they are here and posting right?


----------



## 87dtna

NCspecV81 said:


> The rules of the game changed after some entries were posted to keep those entries from being valid to suit the vendetta of the OP.



Thats strictly your opinion, what reasoning are you basing off WHY he would do that?



NCspecV81 said:


> All that matters is that they are here and posting right?



Not true whatsoever


----------



## ganzey

i think there should be another rule, if you are not active on the forum for over 2 months, you score gets deleted. this would stop people from posting, then leaving


----------



## Gooberman

I disagree with that rule


----------



## NCspecV81

I honestly don't care about the top score. But I do like having the option to post my scores, whatever they may be. I work just has hard for my points as the same with you guys.


----------



## Fatback

NCspecV81 said:


> I honestly don't care about the top score. But I do like having the option to post my scores, whatever they may be. I work just has hard for my points as the same with you guys.



Maybe but, IMO if you don't contribute something to the forum then you don't deserve to be a part of it. You have made you're 100 posts, there is no point to continue with this. The rule was not made because of you(trust me we don't know you enough to make a whole rule just because of you....no offense) This has been coming for a long time and it finally happened. It's not going to change and to continue to bring it up is just going to get you banned. Just drop it already and enjoy the rest of you're stay here. There is a really nice community of people here that can help you with just about everything. I'm sure if you try to like it and try to put this behind you then you will actually see that it's no such a bad place.


----------



## NCspecV81

Fatback said:


> Maybe but, IMO if you don't contribute something to the forum then you don't deserve to be a part of it. You have made you're 100 posts, there is no point to continue with this. The rule was not made because of you(trust me we don't know you enough to make a whole rule just because of you....no offense) This has been coming for a long time and it finally happened. It's not going to change and to continue to bring it up is just going to get you banned. Just drop it already and enjoy the rest of you're stay here. There is a really nice community of people here that can help you with just about everything. I'm sure if you try to like it and try to put this behind you then you will actually see that it's no such a bad place.



I never once said it was made just b/c of me.


----------



## Fatback

NCspecV81 said:


> I never once said it was made just b/c of me.



Sorry.........you're right, I misread one of you're posts 



NCspecV81 said:


> The rules of the game changed after some entries were posted to keep those entries from being valid to suit the vendetta of the OP.



Although I am guessing you were including you're self in that post.


----------



## StrangleHold

My god, NCspecV81, give it a break! You said you (honestly) dont care about the top score. Other then your 80 post go after it flurry and your post about the score, what else are you interested in? Whats this rant then. If you stick around and not suddenly disappear you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## newgunner

I just noticed the new rule.. does that apply to old submissions? I posted mine quite a while ago and i still don't have over 100 posts. It's not that i am not actively on the forums or trying not to be helpful. I just don't have that much knowledge to be that helpful and would rather not give inaccurate information. Though i suppose i could just post in those threads about anything and nothing if need be.

That aside, i love the new format. It's clean and organized.


----------



## just a noob

people still have their panties in a bundle over this? jeez


----------



## ganzey

just a noob said:


> people still have their panties in a bundle over this? jeez



yea, seriously. ncspev-you have over 100 posts, so your score will be included. i dont want to offend anyone, but plz stop bitching. the rule was passed by an admin, so thats it.


----------



## NCspecV81

I'm not fussing about anything. Ya'll are.


----------



## Shlouski

lol, plz this has been going on all day, lets end it on this message, plz


----------



## Gooberman

ganzey said:


> yea, seriously. ncspev-you have over 100 posts, so your score will be included. i dont want to offend anyone, but plz stop bitching. the rule was passed by an admin, so thats it.



I'd say he was defending himself from all these negative comments :/

but just you wait once i get awesome job I'll own this and the super pi thread


----------



## mep916

Yeah, everyone has made their point. Time to get back on topic. One way or another the list will be updated.


----------



## Geoff

Shlouski said:


> if this really bothers people, someone just start a thread where you need over 1000 posts to be entered or one where you need to be aproved by a moderator who makes a decision on if he or she thinks you have contributed enought. It seriously does not bother me, all it shows is what parts work best together, not who can make the best computer (which is the person that spends the most money, up to them).


That would not work.



lubo4444 said:


> Yeah i noticed that he joined 2007.  I know his posts are not really a spam but still he is probably obsessed with posting those scores lol.


But his first post was this month, I joined several forums years ago and never actually posted, sometimes I may go back and start posting there though.



ganzey said:


> i think there should be another rule, if you are not active on the forum for over 2 months, you score gets deleted. this would stop people from posting, then leaving


I actually thought about something similar, but then I realized that if someone posts a score and never comes back, the regulars here will continue upgrading their system and a few months later someone will get a higher score and push theirs down.



newgunner said:


> I just noticed the new rule.. does that apply to old submissions? I posted mine quite a while ago and i still don't have over 100 posts. It's not that i am not actively on the forums or trying not to be helpful. I just don't have that much knowledge to be that helpful and would rather not give inaccurate information. Though i suppose i could just post in those threads about anything and nothing if need be.
> 
> That aside, i love the new format. It's clean and organized.


Thanks, and yes the rule applied to everyone who posted since the last update.  You are so close though!



mep916 said:


> Yeah, everyone has made their point. Time to get back on topic. One way or another the list will be updated.


I plan on updating the thread, as in the past though I update it every couple weeks.  It gets tedious trying to update the threads every couple days.


----------



## lubo4444

I have no problems with the guy so like mep said lets just get back to the topic.


----------



## Gooberman

> 90 -- ganzey (Atom N270 / GMA945)



that just makes me laugh


----------



## lubo4444

Gooberman said:


> that just makes me laugh



Nobody can get his score. So he wins automatically.


----------



## Gooberman

underclocked my CPU to 1 GHz and underclocked my GPU and i scored 1500 something !!! HOW DID YOU GET 90 GANZEY!!


----------



## ganzey

Gooberman said:


> underclocked my CPU to 1 GHz and underclocked my GPU and i scored 1500 something !!! HOW DID YOU GET 90 GANZEY!!



its a secret 

its my netbook


----------



## Geoff

Gooberman said:


> underclocked my CPU to 1 GHz and underclocked my GPU and i scored 1500 something !!! HOW DID YOU GET 90 GANZEY!!


He has integrated video.


----------



## Laquer Head

HAHA...not sure if this is worthwhile to add!! Probably gonna be at bottom of list but this is the test from the laptop in my sig!


----------



## ganzey

thats pretty good for a lappy


----------



## Laquer Head

ganzey said:


> thats pretty good for a lappy



Thats kinda what i was thinking..

My old toshiba was like 1200 or so..


----------



## El Gappo

Whats the battery life like on that beast?


----------



## waltwhitman

Laquer Head said:


> HAHA...not sure if this is worthwhile to add!! Probably gonna be at bottom of list but this is the test from the laptop in my sig!


----------



## Gooberman

you're labtop beats my desktop by like x2 lol


----------



## Laquer Head

El Gappo said:


> Whats the battery life like on that beast?



It obviously depends on what I'm doing but I can do 2+ hours no problems with straight usage. Probably more but I never complete drain it!



Gooberman said:


> you're labtop beats my desktop by like x2 lol



Wow really? So 6000+ score is decent then for a lappy!?

KOOL


----------



## Geoff

Scores updated.


----------



## Laquer Head

[-0MEGA-];1407791 said:
			
		

> Scores updated.



Thanx OMEGA!!

I guess not alot of people submit laptop scores!!


----------



## Geoff

Not many, although it's too bad, I think everyone should submit a score even if it's not going to be in the top 20.  I submitted mine, it's the score right above yours.


----------



## Laquer Head

[-0MEGA-];1407804 said:
			
		

> Not many, although it's too bad, I think everyone should submit a score even if it's not going to be in the top 20.  I submitted mine, it's the score right above yours.



Hey, since the laptop scores of people here are typically gonna be much lower than the powerful desktop counterparts...have we ever given consideration to a sub-score board of 3D Mark 06 for laptops only?

Might be kinda cool! Use the same default settings but have the laptops, notebooks, netbooks in their own [email protected]?


----------



## Geoff

That's a good idea, have one section for desktops and one for laptops.  Although as of now I believe we only have a few laptop entries, so it wouldn't be much of a list.


----------



## Laquer Head

[-0MEGA-];1407814 said:
			
		

> That's a good idea, have one section for desktops and one for laptops.  Although as of now I believe we only have a few laptop entries, so it wouldn't be much of a list.



How about instead of a whole separate thread, just make a small add-on thing to the threads main page.

Just label it laptop top 10 or something, and then as more laptops get tested you could just add them, and not have to worry bout a whole other thread location?

I dunno..just a thought!


----------



## Geoff

Laquer Head said:


> How about instead of a whole separate thread, just make a small add-on thing to the threads main page.
> 
> Just label it laptop top 10 or something, and then as more laptops get tested you could just add them, and not have to worry bout a whole other thread location?
> 
> I dunno..just a thought!


We shall see


----------



## Laquer Head

[-0MEGA-];1407823 said:
			
		

> We shall see



Kool man!


----------



## mep916

[-0MEGA-];1407791 said:
			
		

> Scores updated.



NCspecV81's score is still excluded from the list. Why is that?


----------



## Geoff

mep916 said:


> NCspecV81's score is still excluded from the list. Why is that?


He hasn't posted his score.  I don't go back to previous pages since my last update to see who has finally reached 100 posts, that would take way too long.  Now that he has 100 posts he can re-post his score.


----------



## WeatherMan

[-0MEGA-];1407841 said:
			
		

> He hasn't posted his score.  I don't go back to previous pages since my last update to see who has finally reached 100 posts, that would take way too long.  Now that he has 100 posts he can re-post his score.



*FAIL*

Geoff is just sulking


----------



## funkysnair

NCspecV81 said:


> low bugged game test 1 =o( I should have ran it more than once but this was my first go and I was testing some things out.
> 
> Phenom II @ 6.129Ghz
> Crossfire 5870's @ 1050/1300
> RAM - weak timings



i found it


----------



## Geoff

Bootup05 said:


> *FAIL*
> 
> Geoff is just sulking


Nope, there were 5-10 people that had under 100 posts during the last update, and I don't feel like going back to find out who has reached 100.  If they want their scores posted, they can re-post them just like everyone else who I had forgotten to update.


----------



## NCspecV81

It's cool. I'll post a score when I'm ready.


----------



## meticadpa

Then why is his score still not added...?


----------



## El Gappo

**i have removed this post, this post will come back when this guy stops being a mard arse**


----------



## Geoff

NCspecV81 said:


> It's cool. I'll post a score when I'm ready.


And when you're ready, I'll be sure to add it!  Thanks for sticking around.



meticadpa said:


> Then why is his score still not added...?


Did you read the previous posts?  My last update ended on page 109 of this thread, therefor when I did today's update I read through pages 109-current and added/modified scores as they were posted.



El Gappo said:


> **i have removed this post, this post will come back when this guy stops being a mard arse**


Who are you referring to?


----------



## meticadpa

[-0MEGA-];1407865 said:
			
		

> And when you're ready, I'll be sure to add it!  Thanks for sticking around.
> 
> 
> Did you read the previous posts?  My last update ended on page 109 of this thread, therefor when I did today's update I read through pages 109-current and added/modified scores as they were posted.
> 
> 
> Who are you referring to?



http://www.computerforum.com/1407854-post1189.html

As far as I know, that's on page 119.


----------



## El Gappo

[-0mega-];1407865 said:
			
		

> who are you referring to?



What do you mean you people?


----------



## Geoff

meticadpa said:


> http://www.computerforum.com/1407854-post1189.html
> 
> As far as I know, that's on page 119.


That was posted AFTER I updated this thread.



El Gappo said:


> What do you mean you people?


Where did I say "you people"?  If you are referring to my post "...there were 5-10 people that had under...", I was referring to people that had under 100 posts when they posted their scores.


----------



## El Gappo

You didn't, all you did was be forumist and I am the militant black guy


----------



## zombine210

El Gappo said:


> What do you mean you people?





El Gappo said:


> You didn't, all you did was be forumist and I am the militant black guy



that's from tropic thunder, funny moovy


----------



## G25r8cer

Heck of an oc NCspec

Shaders on the 5870's?


----------



## just a noob

yes, why was the score of NCspec left out?


----------



## El Gappo

Guess


----------



## Gooberman

!! first thing i thought also lol


----------



## just a noob

El Gappo said:


> Guess



he speaks spanish?


----------



## Geoff

just a noob said:


> yes, why was the score of NCspec left out?





Gooberman said:


> !! first thing i thought also lol


ALRIGHT, YOU GUYS REALLY NEED TO START READING POSTS PRIOR TO POSTING.

*I WILL SAY THIS ONE MORE TIME.*

I update the threads every couple of weeks.  The last update included scores/changes up to page 109 of this thread.  I updated the scores today, so anything posted between page 109-present was included, NCspec DID NOT post his score since the last update, he posted his a while back when he had under 100 posts.  I don't go looking at previous pages as it's a waste of my time, so once he had 100 posts he should have re-posted his score.  The post where NCspec was quoted was posted AFTER I had updated them this morning, I will include his score on the next update.

I hope you are all able to understand that.


----------



## jasonn20

@OMEGA...

When you update his score you should make a note of some sort that he was using phase cooling.  It could be misleading if not.. since everyone that has posted has either used water or air...other than that I am intrigued by there OC's but do not want it to ruin this awesome thread and it can be beneficial to this thread if updated in an intellectual way.. like maybe having them show there cooling device if done without air or water maybe.. it is your thread and I am pretty sure you have already thought of this...


----------



## Geoff

jasonn20 said:


> @OMEGA...
> 
> When you update his score you should make a note of some sort that he was using phase cooling.  It could be misleading if not.. since everyone that has posted has either used water or air...other than that I am intrigued by there OC's but do not want it to ruin this awesome thread and it can be beneficial to this thread if updated in an intellectual way.. like maybe having them show there cooling device if done without air or water maybe.. it is your thread and I am pretty sure you have already thought of this...


I know what you're saying, but it would be a bit hard to go back and see if there was anyone else running that kind of cooling.  That's why I post usernames, so they can get in touch with the person if they have questions.


----------



## jasonn20

Well I rather post this out in the open and i am not saying I have all the answers to this but I can maybe make give you my opinion..  I do think if there is not some kind of note beside there score other than water or air it can be a very misleading thread..  to see a sempron beat a phenom there has to be a line drawn here of some sorts..


----------



## jasonn20

It is a pain in the azz to go find the person who posted there score with over a 100 pages or whatever..  *edit* if they are a contributing member then they can be easier to find but not everyone sticks around to 30k post...  I do think this can RUIN this thread if not done in the right way with these extreme cooling devices....  in the long run maybe it would be better to break this up between a AMD thread and a Intel thread for 3dmarko6..  it would suck to start over though... like I said I do not have all the answers but crazy overclocks could be beneficial if done in the right way..


----------



## NCspecV81

Okay. I'm ready. =o)~


----------



## lubo4444

Wow nice score man.  That's why you were posting so much.   I like your score.

Edit: What are your PC specs?


----------



## G25r8cer

Still no shaders for the cards

what are they and why isnt gpu'z showing them?


----------



## NCspecV81

shaders run @ the same speed as the core.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

ATI doesn't have 'shaders' so to speak (yes they do but not in this sense) they have a single core that runs at the same speed, unlike nVidia who gave them their own core speed much faster than the rest of the core.  ATI will never show anything in that field because they don't have a shader field, only a core field.


----------



## linkin

Omega, you got my hardware wrong  I have an E6300 now


----------



## Geoff

jasonn20 said:


> It is a pain in the azz to go find the person who posted there score with over a 100 pages or whatever..  *edit* if they are a contributing member then they can be easier to find but not everyone sticks around to 30k post...  I do think this can RUIN this thread if not done in the right way with these extreme cooling devices....  in the long run maybe it would be better to break this up between a AMD thread and a Intel thread for 3dmarko6..  it would suck to start over though... like I said I do not have all the answers but crazy overclocks could be beneficial if done in the right way..


You don't have to find them, just send that user a PM.



NCspecV81 said:


> Okay. I'm ready. =o)~


What specific video card are you using, 5870?


----------



## Gooberman

I'm going to take a guess that he's using 3 5870s =]


----------



## TFT

Why is that picture nearly 1.4 Mb when I'm at work on ISDN connection. 
Resize, resize, resize


----------



## Gooberman

man it's not mine ! lol i wish i had isdn rofl xD


----------



## lubo4444

His CPU speed is waaay high.  Not sure about the 3's 5870 but i doubt it.


----------



## Gooberman

1600 shader and the clocks and bandwidth suggest that they are 5870s and that pic shows that there's 3 of them


----------



## just a noob

they are 5870's, the power connector on a 5850 connects at the back of the card, not the top


----------



## meticadpa

Yeah, 3 HD5870s is what spec has.

Lucky...


----------



## lubo4444

Wow that's sweet then...  I dont want to know how much money he spent on his pc.


----------



## Geoff

Updated.


----------



## MacBook

Now I need to bench my system and see what kind of score I can get!


----------



## linkin

I know it says Radeon 3800 series. Even though i had an 8600GT in there and then a 5770 it says 3800 series  i did use driver cleaner but it's still there.

5770 kicks arse!

EDIT: Broke 15k points YESSSSSS


----------



## G25r8cer

3dmark says it's a 3800 series card   Weird

Anyways nice score for that card

Time to OC it


----------



## Gooberman

linkin overclock that [email protected]!#~#


----------



## panlouis

lubo4444 said:


> Wow that's sweet then...  I dont want to know how much money he spent on his pc.



can't afford it?



__________________
Addicted to listening
Lonely night - The Vlastic Palladian Insiders


----------



## lubo4444

panlouis said:


> can't afford it?
> 
> 
> 
> __________________
> Addicted to listening
> Lonely night - The Vlastic Palladian Insiders



What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## The Chad

Specs in sig. GPU at 900/1300, cpu at 3398.6Mhz (Close enough to 3.4Ghz, randomly changes the BCLK from 169.9 to 170 so yeah). First time I've ever run  3Dmark so please tell me if somethings wrong?


----------



## lubo4444

Nice score Chad.  I have almost the same computer components as you but i didnt overclock, running stock at the moment.


----------



## The Chad

Thank you  And yeah, very similiar builds we got 

What is your score? I want to see the difference it get with the slight overclock. I would go higher but I honesly have NO idea when it comes to voltages, QPI and that sorta stuff. Plus for some reason my temps are kinda high as is.


----------



## lubo4444

It's 17167.  I dont think it's high though but i guess overclocking gets you higher score. Everything at stock speed, no overclocking. I'll be overclocking but not at this point.


----------



## Domain_Man

Omega - I wonder how many posters here have an OC that is prime 95 stable...


----------



## 87dtna

Domain_Man said:


> Omega - I wonder how many posters here have an OC that is prime 95 stable...



Whats that even matter?  If it's 3dmark06 stable thats kinda what matters no 

It takes a decent amount of stability to get through the CPU tests since it stresses all cores at 100%.


----------



## Domain_Man

87dtna - It's just a question, and nothing here nor what other common 3Dmark benching sites has any rules written for it.

Its just on a deeper thought premise and of course still fair by what the rules imply..

We all know that we can OC systems to the max for a stable run of 3Dmark06, enough to run once, post a score then crash out..(but the crashing out doesnt matter because the high score is achieved)


----------



## Domain_Man

Here's one event last year where overclocking and 3DMark benching was taken to a completely different level...

[YT]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z6Hf6d404QY&hl=en_GB&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z6Hf6d404QY&hl=en_GB&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YT]

And already it looks like were going to the next level here in Computer Forum where there's an extreme overclocker among us...NCSpecV81, if you beat the world record..you will make us all proud!


----------



## 87dtna

He's been banned, I don't know why.


----------



## lubo4444

87dtna said:


> He's been banned, I don't know why.



NCSpecV81 is active on overclock.net.  That guy only came here to post his score and he probably left.  That's why he was banned.  That's stupid to come here only to post your score and then to stop being active.


----------



## just a noob

lubo4444 said:


> NCSpecV81 is active on overclock.net.  That guy only came here to post his score and he probably left.  That's why he was banned.  That's stupid to come here only to post your score and then to stop being active.



i would ask an admin/mod rather than make assumptions


----------



## bomberboysk

lubo4444 said:


> NCSpecV81 is active on overclock.net. That guy only came here to post his score and he probably left. That's why he was banned. That's stupid to come here only to post your score and then to stop being active.


NCSpecV81 actually is active both on EVGA forums(where i have talked to him before) as well as overclock.net. As for reasons why he was banned, well, i cant give any insight onto that.


----------



## ganzey

87dtna said:


> He's been banned, I don't know why.



casue you two always got into arguments


----------



## Domain_Man

87dtna said:


> He's been banned, I don't know why.



Oh really?  Does anyone know why? Any mods here who can tell us?


----------



## 87dtna

Domain_Man said:


> Oh really?  Does anyone know why? Any mods here who can tell us?



Read Bomber's post #1243


What I don't understand is why his score remains here then... 



ganzey said:


> casue you two always got into arguments



True but so have meticapa and I but we can be civil too as seen these past couple days.  That wasn't possible with ncspec


----------



## meticadpa

Hmm, if I had a decent quad core and another 5850, I could maybe take second place...

But as it stands, I have no desire to upgrade my CPU.


----------



## 87dtna

meticadpa said:


> Hmm, if I had a decent quad core and another 5850, I could maybe take second place...
> 
> But as it stands, I have no desire to upgrade my CPU.



So a buy one


----------



## MacBook

87dtna said:


> He's been banned, I don't know why.





lubo4444 said:


> NCSpecV81 is active on overclock.net.  That guy only came here to post his score and he probably left.  That's why he was banned.  That's stupid to come here only to post your score and then to stop being active.





bomberboysk said:


> NCSpecV81 actually is active both on EVGA forums(where i have talked to him before) as well as overclock.net. As for reasons why he was banned, well, i cant give any insight onto that.





Domain_Man said:


> Oh really?  Does anyone know why? Any mods here who can tell us?


He was banned because of an inappropriate PM he sent to a member here.


----------



## TFT

Shame, I liked him.
Unless it's a permy ban then his score should stay.


----------



## The Chad

MacBook said:


> He was banned because of an inappropriate PM he sent to a member here.



Source?


----------



## Laquer Head

The Chad said:


> Source?



Yeah, we're gonna need a source before the 6pm nightly CF newscast!


----------



## MacBook

I can't give that out, but I do know that was either the main reason or at least part of the reason why he was banned.


----------



## Laquer Head

MacBook said:


> I can't give that out, but I do know that was either the main reason or at least part of the reason why he was banned.



Okay since we can't verify your source and your claims are unsubstantiated..we will have to continue on with alternative subject matter--

If only there was a major sporting event on TV today...


----------



## mep916

Laquer Head said:


> Yeah, we're gonna need a source before the 6pm nightly CF newscast!



hahahaha

MacBook is correct. I don't know how he would know that though.


----------



## 87dtna

Well I would have to guess that macbook was the recipient of that PM, how else would he know.


----------



## Laquer Head

87dtna said:


> Well I would have to guess that macbook was the recipient of that PM, how else would he know.



..The plot thickens


----------



## MacBook

87dtna said:


> Well I would have to guess that macbook was the recipient of that PM, how else would he know.


Let's just say I am in with one of the mods


----------



## The Chad

We should get BSI (Ban Scene Investigation) to solve this mystery.

Doesn't anyone have some scores to submit btw?


----------



## Gooberman

maybe i'll run 3dmark06 on my grandma's computer next time i'm there


----------



## kyleswitch

Not much of a score bump up, but this is with my new 5850.

If anyone can help me, I have no idea how to overclock my cpu through the Bios, this test was by only overclocking the gpu.


----------



## lubo4444

That's pretty sweet score.   What are the temps. of your card overclocked?


----------



## kyleswitch

lubo4444 said:


> That's pretty sweet score.   What are the temps. of your card overclocked?



My temps are around 35c give or take.  It usually runs at 31c.  pretty cool for how far it's clocked.  Doesn't even jump up too much in games.

I have been online all day trying to learn how to overclock my cpu so I can up my score and a bit.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Here's a 'for fun' run for you all, go ahead and make it count as 'stock settings' if I ever get to 100 posts.


----------



## linkin

Omce i get internet, i will redownload 3dmark06 and try out my overclock  maxed out in catalyst, 65% fan speed, 40c idle.


----------



## 87dtna

Ihatethedukes said:


> Here's a 'for fun' run for you all, go ahead and make it count as 'stock settings' if I ever get to 100 posts.




Well damn you beat my score by like a hundred points at stock clocks.  But well, I guess thats what happends when you spend over a grand on GPU's vs two hundred right?


----------



## Dystopia

Can someone tell me why I cannot choose 1280x1024? its either 1280x800 or 1360x768.


----------



## 87dtna

Whats the max resolution on your monitor?  If it's only 1440x900 that sounds about right.  Can you post up a screenshot of the selections?  Also, perhaps the drivers for the monitor aren't installed?


----------



## Dystopia

87dtna said:


> Whats the max resolution on your monitor?  If it's only 1440x900 that sounds about right.  Can you post up a screenshot of the selections?  Also, perhaps the drivers for the monitor aren't installed?



Max res. is 1600x900. There aren't any drivers to install, its plug-and-play. I attached a pic:


----------



## 87dtna

There's your problem!  Can't run 1024 on a max of 900!


----------



## Dystopia

87dtna said:


> There's your problem!  Can't run 1024 on a max of 900!



shit. Someone change the resolution to 1280x800


----------



## Ihatethedukes

I don't know about anyone else's opinion, but I'd take you running it at 1440x900 since it's impossible for you to do.  It's 98.9% of the pixels pushed as 1280x1024.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

87dtna said:


> Well damn you beat my score by like a hundred points at stock clocks.  But well, I guess thats what happends when you spend over a grand on GPU's vs two hundred right?



I don't know if you noticed but it's at 1920x1200 8xAA 16xAniso too.

EDIT: sorry for double post... laggy internet made me think it didn't work the first time.


----------



## Dystopia

Ihatethedukes said:


> I don't know about anyone else's opinion, but I'd take you running it at 1440x900 since it's impossible for you to do.  It's 98.9% of the pixels pushed as 1280x1024.



Ill post up my score running it at that res later, hopefully they will let me on.


----------



## 87dtna

Ihatethedukes said:


> I don't know if you noticed but it's at 1920x1200 8xAA 16xAniso too.
> 
> EDIT: sorry for double post... laggy internet made me think it didn't work the first time.



Why would you do that?


----------



## Ihatethedukes

87dtna said:


> Why would you do that?



Mostly 'for fun' as said in the post.  That and my stock run is only 3k higher.  Further proof that 06 sucks.  It's pretty much come to the point that everything that Futuremark puts out, sucks.  Vantage was effectively an nVidia blowjob, 06 is a CPU benchmark on all but the crappiest of vid cards, 05 is even worse, 03 is surprisingly better than 05 AND 06.... and 01 is just 01... not really worth mentioning.

EDIT: Now that I think of it... Vantage is pretty much a CPU benchmark too.  I don't get any score to speak of  from GPU OCing... but CPU OCing= points = bottlenecked POS  There are very few games that are truly CPu bottlenecked with full settings.  It's about time Futuremark made a 'stock' bench that isn't auto-CPU bottlenecked.


----------



## 87dtna

Well thats pretty dumb to post up a score that can't be compared to anybody else's because different settings were used.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

87dtna said:


> Well thats pretty dumb to post up a score that can't be compared to anybody else's because different settings were used.



Compare away.  Directly.  I don't really care if you ran yours at stock.  It's a meaningless benchmark anyway.  If you break 27k I'll even declare your computer faster and tell everyone not to buy a system like mine, but to get yours instead.  No one will, because again, these benchmarks are meaningless. 

It's a little like trying to judge how fast your car is by seeing how far it'll go on a gallon of gas.  Except in this case it's trying to benchmark 3d performance by giving it a work load that is 90% CPU.


----------



## lubo4444

kyleswitch said:


> My temps are around 35c give or take.  It usually runs at 31c.  pretty cool for how far it's clocked.  Doesn't even jump up too much in games.
> 
> I have been online all day trying to learn how to overclock my cpu so I can up my score and a bit.



That's sweet.


----------



## kyleswitch

87dtna said:


> Well damn you beat my score by like a hundred points at stock clocks.  But well, I guess thats what happends when you spend over a grand on GPU's vs two hundred right?



This coming from the guy that has all new computer parts compared to his original score's rig   Doesn't the 4870x2 cost like $450 used...?


----------



## 87dtna

kyleswitch said:


> This coming from the guy that has all new computer parts compared to his original score's rig   Doesn't the 4870x2 cost like $450 used...?



No actually the gts250 is still the same.  When I first posted my score I was about the make the move from AMD to intel anyway, I just wanted to bench with the AMD first to get a comparison.

I have less $ in my current rig than he paid just for his video cards.  

Try half that, $220-250 is the going price for a 4870 X2 these days.  Well, of course on ebay they are going for around $300....but thats ebay.


----------



## kyleswitch

87dtna said:


> No actually the gts250 is still the same.  When I first posted my score I was about the make the move from AMD to intel anyway, I just wanted to bench with the AMD first to get a comparison.
> 
> I have less $ in my current rig than he paid just for his video cards.
> 
> Try half that, $220-250 is the going price for a 4870 X2 these days.  Well, of course on ebay they are going for around $300....but thats ebay.



ok, cool.  No harm just didn't want people ragging on anyone else.

And btw, I can't find an asus 4879x2 anywhere for less than $450   I really want one just for the hell of it, even though I have a 5850.


----------



## 87dtna

Why does it have to be an Asus?  They are all the same ATI card, just stamped with different manufacturers.

A 4870 X2 JUST sold 2 days ago for $220 on overclockers.com (another forum I'm on)


----------



## kyleswitch

87dtna said:


> Why does it have to be an Asus?  They are all the same ATI card, just stamped with different manufacturers.
> 
> A 4870 X2 JUST sold 2 days ago for $220 on overclockers.com (another forum I'm on)



I like the Asus model, hence the reason I just want it for keep sake 

And earlier I meant that the score that I hatethedukes beat you with you mentioned you only spent about $200 on (and I know a gts 250 is cheaper than that), but your score was with a 4870x2, which is a lot more, and when you paid for it, assuming it was a while ago since that was an original rig.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Well, since the G80 and R600 came out, 06 has been almost entirely a function of CPU speed.   If I ran a stock CPU speed run, I bet a fully clocked i7 + GTS 250 would beat me on stock settings.  But I'd quadruple his score with 1920x1200 8xaa


----------



## 87dtna

kyleswitch said:


> I like the Asus model, hence the reason I just want it for keep sake
> 
> And earlier I meant that the score that I hatethedukes beat you with you mentioned you only spent about $200 on (and I know a gts 250 is cheaper than that), but your score was with a 4870x2, which is a lot more, and when you paid for it, assuming it was a while ago since that was an original rig.



My original score with with a Phenom II 550 unlocked to a quad at 3.9ghz and a gts250, and my score was 17,727.

That score with the 4870 X2 and I5 750 at 4.3ghz was barely 2 months ago maybe.  I paid $200 for that 4870 X2.   I also had a different motherboard for that I5.

I also had a gtx285, which I traded for an I7 860.  I change hardware as much as I change my underwear man.  I have an I3 540 on the way.  I have an 8800gts_320mb, 8800gts_512mb, gts250, and 9600gt at the moment, and an 8600gt on the way.  All EVGA brand.  I have a 64gb OCZ vertex SSD on the way for my laptop too.  I'm a hardware junky.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

87dtna said:


> My original score with with a Phenom II 550 unlocked to a quad at 3.9ghz and a gts250, and my score was 17,727.
> 
> That score with the 4870 X2 and I5 750 at 4.3ghz was barely 2 months ago maybe.  I paid $200 for that 4870 X2.   I also had a different motherboard for that I5.
> 
> I also had a gtx285, which I traded for an I7 860.  I change hardware as much as I change my underwear man.  I have an I3 540 on the way.  I have an 8800gts_320mb, 8800gts_512mb, gts250, and 9600gt at the moment, and an 8600gt on the way.  All EVGA brand.  I have a 64gb OCZ vertex SSD on the way for my laptop too.  I'm a hardware junky.



Color me jealous of that SSD.  I'm waiting for the new Crucial SSD that will read at ~350mb/s.  My wallet won't thank me but my boot times will.


----------



## kyleswitch

87dtna said:


> My original score with with a Phenom II 550 unlocked to a quad at 3.9ghz and a gts250, and my score was 17,727.
> 
> That score with the 4870 X2 and I5 750 at 4.3ghz was barely 2 months ago maybe.  I paid $200 for that 4870 X2.   I also had a different motherboard for that I5.
> 
> I also had a gtx285, which I traded for an I7 860.  I change hardware as much as I change my underwear man.  I have an I3 540 on the way.  I have an 8800gts_320mb, 8800gts_512mb, gts250, and 9600gt at the moment, and an 8600gt on the way.  All EVGA brand.  I have a 64gb OCZ vertex SSD on the way for my laptop too.  I'm a hardware junky.



It's all good, im the same way.  I like buying hardware just because I like upgrading everything and multiple things.


----------



## 87dtna

Ihatethedukes said:


> Color me jealous of that SSD.  I'm waiting for the new Crucial SSD that will read at ~350mb/s.  My wallet won't thank me but my boot times will.



That all?   I have 545 mb/s read and 460 write speeds with the SSD's in my main rig


----------



## kyleswitch

87dtna said:


> That all?   I have 545 mb/s read and 460 write speeds with the SSD's in my main rig



Question, whats raid 0 and all that stuff?


----------



## lubo4444

kyleswitch said:


> Question, whats raid 0 and all that stuff?



This will pretty much explain it good for you:

http://www.digiliant.com/tech_info_raid.php


----------



## Ihatethedukes

87dtna said:


> That all?   I have 545 mb/s read and 460 write speeds with the SSD's in my main rig



Very nice, I just haven't found the need to move down to 125gb volume with my current needs.  This crucial will be nice though.  I'll probably get another when they hit ~$200 for another 128gb.

Oh, and


----------



## 87dtna

Now why did you overclock the CPU more????  Now we can't compare stock settings to 1920x1200 with AA and AF accurately.   Does not appear to make a whole ton of difference actually because 400mhz clock speed is probably atleast 2k points right there.

I just redid atto after disabling a few features...paging file, superfetch, restore, etc.  Now the read speeds broke 600 but write is down to 412.  What I really want to know is why are my read speeds slower than writes from 1-128kb.


----------



## joh06937

kyleswitch said:


> Does anyone have a site or could anyone teach me how to overclock my cpu?  Ive had 3 computers and never really done it. I tried one time, but prime95 didn't even go for 10 seconds before failing..



start a new thread in the "cpus and overclocking" part of the forum and you will get plenty of help (most likely).


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Here's a few stock clocks on EVERYTHING runs.  Think about it.
Stock 3dmark settings





1920x1200 8xAA


----------



## linkin

Just thought i should let you all know that version 1.2.0 of 3dmark06 is out, has been for a while.

I'll edit this and post my new score later 

EDIT:





















edit: update please?

Also, on the first page someone with a score of ~14k is higher on the page than people with 15k and above.


----------



## Fatback




----------



## 87dtna

How come 3dmark sees your CPU as 3.582ghz but your cpuz is 3.2?

Time to OC that 4850.


----------



## Fatback

87dtna said:


> How come 3dmark sees your CPU as 3.582ghz but your cpuz is 3.2?
> 
> Time to OC that 4850.



I was wondering the same thing. When I go to http://cyri.systemrequirementslab.com/CYRI/intro.aspx and run a test it also says the same thing. I have updated all the drivers and flashed my bios to the newest one.

No need to OC it I don't game plus it wont OC to far before it starts to give me BSODs.


----------



## WeatherMan

Are you using the highest multi your chip allows you to set?

If not thats why, Windows always reads the chip as if its using the highest multi, I have no idea why


----------



## Fatback

Bootup05 said:


> Are you using the highest multi your chip allows you to set?
> 
> If not thats why, Windows always reads the chip as if its using the highest multi, I have no idea why



Thats it then the highest multi is 14.5x and I'm use 13x


----------



## 87dtna

Fatback said:


> Thats it then the highest multi is 14.5x and I'm use 13x



Ahh, retarded backwards AMD 


With intel and turbo boost, I have mine at 4.3ghz but it only registers 4.1 because turbo kicks the multi up by 1.


----------



## AusLinda

[edit] Reupload [edit]


----------



## linkin

Bump. can we get an update please Omega? there's a cookie in it for you


----------



## linkin

bump!


----------



## FairDoos

Could we possibly have the all time top 20 back? It gave me more of a challenge


----------



## philaaay

According to the top 10 AMD/ATI ranks, I take the #5 spot


----------



## 87dtna

This hasn't been updated in months, and I'm sure it won't be ever again.  But I'm submitting this for the off-chance it will so I can be in the top 10 of all 4 catagories!


----------



## linkin

BUMP! Can we please have an update?


----------



## TFT

I would PM a Mod, this thread is dead without the original starter. There may be some way of handing it over to someone else to edit.


----------



## Dystopia

And while you are at it, see if we can change the res. to 1440x900 or 1600x900


----------



## Shane

I think Omega has dissapeared again


----------



## Dystopia

Nevakonaza said:


> I think Omega has dissapeared again



Yeh, he quit a while ago.


----------



## 87dtna

I stuck in my 8800gts as a dedicated PhysX card to take some load off the GX2...wow I did not expect it to make a 2500 point difference!








So then I overclocked to 4.8ghz trying to surpass 5000 points CPU score with a dual core on air....success WOOT


----------



## lubo4444

Wow that's sweet.


----------



## G25r8cer

955be @ 3.2ghz with 9600gso stock clocks


----------



## G25r8cer

9600gso with overclock






Dont think Im gonna be able to beat 87dtna's 10th place in amd/nvidia

Maybe if I oc my cpu again


----------



## linkin

I might try again when the Catalyst 10.3 (offical launch) drivers are released. They are ment to give 20% performance increases in DiRT 2 for the 57xx and 58xx cards!

Hopefully that means better 3dmark scores too!


----------



## 87dtna

G25r8cer said:


> 9600gso with overclock
> 
> Dont think Im gonna be able to beat 87dtna's 10th place in amd/nvidia
> 
> Maybe if I oc my cpu again




Nice job, in 06' the CPU clock plays a huge part. Try overclocking that CPU more!

I should actually be in second place in that category, but this never gets updated anymore.  I had my 550 unlocked to a quad at 3.8ghz with a gts250 that scored 17,727 with clocks of 825 core 1350 memory.


----------



## zombine210

for those wanting to know the power of the NES


----------



## Gooberman

xD  much power in that machine!


----------



## Bob Jeffery

How bad is this?


----------



## 87dtna

No that bad, just a low CPU score holding you back mostly.  You need an upgrade to a Phenom II quad!  What motherboard do you have?


----------



## jevery

Is it time yet to allow someone else to take over this thread?  It's now been about two months since Omega's logged on.  I know he's been known to take a "leave of absence," from time to time, but something tells me he may not come back this time - Hope I'm wrong.  The thread's probably in the category of top ten most popular on the forum.


----------



## Bob Jeffery

My sm2/sm3 scores seem low compared to all of the other 4870 owners. They get around 7k on those scores. Any other widely used benchmarks I can test that mainly use the graphics card?


----------



## 87dtna

Bob Jeffery said:


> My sm2/sm3 scores seem low compared to all of the other 4870 owners. They get around 7k on those scores. Any other widely used benchmarks I can test that mainly use the graphics card?




3dmark06 is VERY cpu dependent, higher clockspeed boosts SM2 and 3 scores a lot, even though it shouldn't unless the CPU was bottlenecking the GPU.  3dmark Vantage on the other hand tests the GPU more than the CPU.


----------



## Bob Jeffery

87dtna said:


> 3dmark06 is VERY cpu dependent, higher clockspeed boosts SM2 and 3 scores a lot, even though it shouldn't unless the CPU was bottlenecking the GPU.  3dmark Vantage on the other hand tests the GPU more than the CPU.



I ran 3dmark vantage, scores are at or above what most people are getting for the GPU score with a 4870  Time to overclock the core some!


----------



## funkysnair

not too shabby for a single 5850 






few things i need to work on, one is getting my cpu water cooled-dam the noctua heatsink/fan suck asse

i was getting 89c on full [email protected], dam i was getting 55-60c full [email protected] under water..... my parts better hurry up and get here

i can see 24,000 score for my 5850 once i get the liquid sorted out, dont know what crossfire will yeild but we shall see


----------



## 87dtna

You should be able to overclock the 5850 way more than that too.  Under water, you should be able to atleast get 4-4.2ghz or so which will be a HUGE boost in 3dmark06 points.

24k should be easy on that setup.

One question though, why is it only showing 4gb of memory?  You only running in dual channel???


----------



## funkysnair

i dont know, i got 6gig g.skill in it...

ill have to look into that


----------



## 87dtna

One of your sticks isn't registering.  In CPUz, does it should 6gb and triple channel?


----------



## funkysnair

87dtna said:


> One of your sticks isn't registering.  In CPUz, does it should 6gb and triple channel?



no there is a problem, my bios is only showing 4 gig aswell


----------



## 87dtna

Well, I'd take them all out and put them in the other 3 slots instead, try that once.  Maybe one of the slots died instead, it happens...because if the stick died it wouldn't POST.


----------



## Ryeong

I have Two GTX 275's in Sli.. specs in sign 

Edit: Sorry if the pic is oversized..


----------



## linkin

hehe... i got 4.2ghz on air, it's just not entirely stable with 1.5v running through it...  i need water or phase 

too bad i can't afford it.


----------



## Ryeong

linkin said:


> hehe... i got 4.2ghz on air, it's just not entirely stable with 1.5v running through it...  i need water or phase
> 
> too bad i can't afford it.



I'm running on an old Zalman air cooler. But, i'm idle at 38 and 70 under max load after some hours. However, i get my H50 cooler tomorrow !! I'll clock to 4.5 Ghz and crank the voltage to 1.45-1,5 (not sure yet about the volts).


----------



## Shane

Funky....do you remember what your score was on 3d mark when you had ur cpu at 3.6 and the 4890?

let us know what the score diffrence is at 3.6 with the 5850?


----------



## funkysnair

Nevakonaza said:


> Funky....do you remember what your score was on 3d mark when you had ur cpu at 3.6 and the 4890?
> 
> let us know what the score diffrence is at 3.6 with the 5850?



this is my single 4890 overclocked with the [email protected]





my mothrboard has a faulty ram slot, uim sure ive damaged something on the board changing out from the phase cooling

new motherboard will be ordered soon


----------



## 87dtna

Can't you just put them in the other 3 slots like I mentioned earlier?  Or doesn't your board have 6 slots?

Edit-ok NVM I see your board only have 3 slots.  Just curious, but why did you get that board?  Seems really overpriced for what you get, atleast here in the states it is.  It's $210, when you can get an ASRock X58 extreme for $170.


----------



## funkysnair

nope just the 3 slots m8....


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah looks like I was editing my post while you replied...that stinks.


So this run with the 5850 was at 3.6ghz?  The 4890 run was with 3.8ghz so it's hard to make a comparison on the CPU score.


----------



## funkysnair

nope

3.8ghz was with 4890 in crossfire (24111)
3.6ghz with single 4890 (19409)
3.6ghz with single 5850 (21638)

but let it be known my motherboard is failing so the 5850 3dmark06 will not be a true reading

i cant game cos its like its in slow motion ( even @ stock clocks cpu/gpu) and i have lost a ram dim slot, i have damged this motherboard and its in desperate need of replacing

i bought the foxconn flaimingblade because it was getting very good reviews for overclocking, which it does-ive reached 3.8ghz with .10v increase and i get 3.6ghz with no voltage increase on a i7 920 co stepping!


----------



## 87dtna

What was your CPU score at 3.6ghz with the 4890?


----------



## funkysnair

6047


----------



## Ryeong

funkysnair said:


> 6047



It seems like 3DMark06 doesn't take multiple threads into account.. How can you get a lower score than me with an i7? even if i ran on 4.2Ghz and you on 3.8Ghz you should, at least in theory, gain a much better score compared to me.. But, because this benchmak clearly isn't multi-threaded your score isn't really anything near compared to what it should have been. Am i right or? I've seen i7 benche's in other app's, and even with lower clocks they beats Quads on higher clocks..


----------



## funkysnair

well ive just pulled my rig to bits too see why my gpu and ram was all messed up

i found 2 pent pins in the cpu socket, i have straightened them up and everything is working fine now
i belive i must have bent them when i was filling the socket up with vaseline foe insulation

i got my 5850 running @ 850/1200 (5870 clocks) with 1.162v on air... ill clock up my i7 again and try another 3dmark06


----------



## Ryeong

funkysnair said:


> well ive just pulled my rig to bits too see why my gpu and ram was all messed up
> 
> i found 2 pent pins in the cpu socket, i have straightened them up and everything is working fine now
> i belive i must have bent them when i was filling the socket up with vaseline foe insulation
> 
> i got my 5850 running @ 850/1200 (5870 clocks) with 1.162v on air... ill clock up my i7 again and try another 3dmark06



You should get a lot higher cpu score compared to what you just got. Because that's lower than what i get, can't be right..


----------



## funkysnair

nah its not, my pc was completely screwed up

took it all to bits and cleaned everything etc etc straightened the pins up and now im fine


----------



## Ryeong

funkysnair said:


> nah its not, my pc was completely screwed up
> 
> took it all to bits and cleaned everything etc etc straightened the pins up and now im fine



That's good :good:


----------



## funkysnair




----------



## 87dtna

Thats better.

Ryeong-you're at 4.2ghz, he's at 3.6ghz, thats a huge difference when it comes to a 3dmark06 cpu core.  06' is very cpu oriented, and clockspeed makes a huge difference.  But yeah he was only running is dual channel ram mode, thats what was hurting him the most.


----------



## lubo4444

Omega can you update my score.  I have no idea what went wrong the first time but i did few more runs and this is my score on everything stock. No overclocking at all.  Thanks.


----------



## Geoff

At this point I am not sure if I will be updating this.  Feel free to continue to post scores though!


----------



## lubo4444

[-0MEGA-];1454000 said:
			
		

> At this point I am not sure if I will be updating this.  Feel free to continue to post scores though!



Ok no problem.


----------



## linkin

Bump. let's bring this thread back to life  I guess i'll be re-running 3dmark in a minute.

EDIT:


----------



## Hsv_Man

Everything stock as it was out of the boxes.


----------



## Domain_Man

I just swapped my old Q9550 to a Q9650 for £20 and got this new score 






Just proves you dont have to spend a lot to get a really good upgrade ...


----------



## Domain_Man

Tweaked it a little bit more and a new score


----------



## jevery

Nice OC.  You should have beat me at 4.4.  I'm getting ready to make the jump to the 5000 series.  Wonder if a single 5870 will match two 4870s.


----------



## 87dtna

Domain_Man said:


> Tweaked it a little bit more and a new score



How much is your X2 overclocked?  Can't believe I still have 2k points on you with an I5 750 at 4.3ghz, unless your X2 is at stock clocks.

Also, that is one sweet Q9650, 4.4ghz at 1.44 Vcore is amazing.  You still got plenty of room to go.  Go for 4.6ghz!


----------



## Domain_Man

jevery said:


> Nice OC.  You should have beat me at 4.4.  I'm getting ready to make the jump to the 5000 series.  Wonder if a single 5870 will match two 4870s.



Thanks Jevery! You've got a good setup.

You have 2 cards in crossfire right? (mine is a single card, its the Palit 700, 4870X2) - My guess is for DX10 graphics and 3DMark06, your setup will still be slightly better than a single 5870. But it will be interesting to see the result. And ofcourse the 5800's can do DX11!

Have you though about 2 5850's in Crossfire?




87dtna said:


> How much is your X2 overclocked?  Can't believe I still have 2k points on you with an I5 750 at 4.3ghz, unless your X2 is at stock clocks.
> 
> Also, that is one sweet Q9650, 4.4ghz at 1.44 Vcore is amazing.  You still got plenty of room to go.  Go for 4.6ghz!



Thanks 87dtna! You will definitely beat me with an i5 and 4870x2 at 4.3GHz - the P55+i5 @ 4.3GHz has a higher memory bandwidth than a P45+C2D  @ 4.4GHz

I will try for higher clocks, still playing with my OC settings. X2 has 2 gpu's @ 800MHz and Memory Clock @ 1GHz

What happend to your X2 by the way? Did you sell it?


----------



## Domain_Man

upped it a bit @ 4.5 GHz:


----------



## linkin

nice score dude.


----------



## Domain_Man

Thanks Linkin


----------



## funkysnair




----------



## 87dtna

Domain_Man said:


> Thanks 87dtna! You will definitely beat me with an i5 and 4870x2 at 4.3GHz - the P55+i5 @ 4.3GHz has a higher memory bandwidth than a P45+C2D  @ 4.4GHz
> 
> I will try for higher clocks, still playing with my OC settings. X2 has 2 gpu's @ 800MHz and Memory Clock @ 1GHz
> 
> What happend to your X2 by the way? Did you sell it?




Yeah your X2 is still at stock clocks.  I had mine overclocked, which helped quite a bit.
Your CPU at 4.5ghz is now giving the same CPU score as my old I5 at 4.3...about 6500.  Now you need to OC the video card.  I think mine was at 850 core, and I ha dsome overclock on teh memory too.  I found out you have to overclock each core seperately, when I overclocked at first it was only changing one of the cores.  After I OC'd the second GPU, it meant like another 500+ points.
Yeah I sold it, got bored with it.  It was only good for benching, for gaming I like my 9800gx2 way better.  Now I have a gtx275 co-op, and also I actually just picked up a 5830 and have an eyefinity setup with three 1080p monitors.


----------



## Domain_Man

Thanks 87dtna, happy with everything so far. I still really like my X2 even for gaming, I will try to do some Crysis tests at some point soon.

You sold your 9800gx2 too? Have you tried or seen anyone here benching a GTX 295? 

So will you be getting a second 5830? 

Haha! too many questions.. but still very interesting


----------



## 87dtna

Domain_Man said:


> Thanks 87dtna, happy with everything so far. I still really like my X2 even for gaming, I will try to do some Crysis tests at some point soon.
> 
> You sold your 9800gx2 too? Have you tried or seen anyone here benching a GTX 295?
> 
> So will you be getting a second 5830?
> 
> Haha! too many questions.. but still very interesting



Yeah sold that too, I've owned over 2 dozen cards but never a gtx295.  I've had a 260/275/285, 9800gx2, gts250,  9800gtx, 8800gt's SLI, 9600gt, 9400gt, 8600gt, 8600gts, several 8800gts's (320 and 512mb's), 3870, 4670, 4870's Xfire, 5770, and now a 5830.  Probably missing a few I can't think of off the top of my head.  The 5770 wasn't strong enough for 3x eyefinity.
 But actually I JUST bought another GX2, it's on it's way to me now.  I bought it to have 4 GPU's folding at once and I also picked up another I7 860 for the bigadv, my rig should put out around 50k PPD then.

No, I'm a Nvidia fan actually, I'll probably buy a gtx460 when they come out in june.


----------



## Domain_Man

Wow 87dtna what a collection, are you in the computer hardware business?

gtx 295's are awesome cards and heard that they're pretty good folders too.

I heard some mixed reviews on the fermi based gtx460's but I could see now why you're an nvidia fan..ati's arent so great in the folding department 

This is it for my OC adjustments now as I am back to work tomorrow!


----------



## 87dtna

Nope, just an ''enthusiast'' LOL


----------



## Domain_Man

Lol!

When your 2nd GX2 arrives SLI them and do a 3dmark06 test - it willbe good to see the score


----------



## 87dtna

I don't have all those cards I listed, I'm saying I've owned those cards in the last 6 months or so.
I sold my other GX2 about 2 months ago.  But the other arrived yesterday.  I'm using these GPU's for folding right now though.

But I do have an I7 860 coming, once I get that, I'll run that on some DICE at hopefully atleast 5ghz with all 8 threads and the GX2 overclocked I should get some really crazy good results.  Not that this thread will ever be updated again though.


----------



## Motorcharge

Disappointed in mine 

nvidia 9800GT/Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300


----------



## 87dtna

3dmark06 is all about CPU clockspeed.  Running a cpu at stock clocks is gonna kill your score, even with a quad.


----------



## linkin

So much for being 3D benchmark LOL


----------



## JareeB

heres mine not sure on how good this is for what hardware i have.


----------



## 87dtna

Not bad with that hardware, you need to upgrade your CPU and your ram though.  Get a Phenom II quad in there, overclock it to 3.6-3.8 ghz and you should be closer to 12-14k.  Then get 2x2gb of ddr2-1066 cas5 ram in, it will only boost your score maybe 500 but it will help elsewhere.


----------



## JareeB

87dtna said:


> Not bad with that hardware, you need to upgrade your CPU and your ram though.  Get a Phenom II quad in there, overclock it to 3.6-3.8 ghz and you should be closer to 12-14k.  Then get 2x2gb of ddr2-1066 cas5 ram in, it will only boost your score maybe 500 but it will help elsewhere.



thats funny cuz thats the same plan i had in mind once i get the money lol


----------



## bomberboysk

Consider this thread finished, new threads will be up within a few days pending outcome of the poll. Geoff does not have the time to continue updating these threads and has agreed with the closing of this thread.

/Thread


----------



## Geoff

Just to let everyone know, I'm fine with this.


----------

